#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Практики в дзогчен

## Ira

А вот ежели ученик (типа меня:) - бестолковый - на ритриты ходит, передачи получает - но вот с ригпа - ну никак...То есть - всякие-разные штуки, конечно, происходят, когда я сама что-то делаю -но вот - не оно...(Потому что опять же насколько я читала и слышала - это самое ригпа - его ни с чем не спутаешь и если сомневаешься итд - то значт, не оно:).
Есть ли вообще тогда толк от практик, которые Ринпоче передал - в смысле есть ли толк их делать старательно - если все равно в нужное состояние не входишь, и без Учителя не войдешь же, хоть 10 лет долбись....?
Или все же - надо делать туны?
Или просто - надо как-то попадать на следующие ритриты, там уже пытаться все же осознать присутствие - и вот тогда - потом - уже будет смысл - а  сейчас пока - ну что ли нендро делать...
Или я запутала все как обычно?:))

----------


## GROM

Вот если как человек человеку советовать,по честному.
Лучше всего делать нёндро.
Ну а ежели в духе времени,то лучше конечно туны.
А толк в любом случае есть,замечено ,что например во время исполнения песни ваджра,человеку гораздо труднее совершать 10 недобродетелей,чем без неё. :Smilie: 
Ну а в смысле попадать на ретриты,так это лучше всего на Маргариту.Больше наверное так нигде не попадёшь  :Wink:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (28.05.2012)

----------


## Han Shan

Расслабтесь!!!
 Ригпа ведь всегда было , есть и будет с Вами.
Не надо его искать. Оно само найдёт ваше восприятие, когда вы расслабитесь. А для этого просто забудте о его поиске, да и о том, что Вам его почему-то не хватет.
Просто разберитесь с тем, как живёте, где пропадаете.
У вас определённо есть личные проблемы, как и у всех людей. Посмотрите - отчего они? Определённо от того, что ставите свои интересы перед нуждами других людей. Много найдётся важных текущих дел, кроме как за ригпа носиться!
 И не забивайте себе голову ригпей вангом.
Вон друг посоветовал - займитесь нгондро. Хороший совет.
Не претендуйте ни на что. Согласуйтесь со своим состоянием. Научитесь жить в ладу с собой, такой какова вы есть.
Глядишь ригпа и улыбнётся.
Ну не любит оно гордых, важных и напряжённых искателей знаний, состояний и посвящений.
И нет разности на Маргарите вы или в какой российской глубинке. Учитель всегда рядом. Всегда.
И у него разные имена. Одно из них - Ира.

----------

Марица (04.04.2012), Ритл (16.03.2013)

----------


## elmez

Тоже самое и со мной  :Smilie:  Сочувствую. Но ригпа это просто неконцептуальное сознание, и написав это я сразу же его и утерял, но ведь ни фига и не утерял  :Smilie:  короче ваше/наше рассуждение о ригпа имеет предметом фантом, впрочем как и все другие рассуждения (которое не имеет самобытия), и это очень просто... посему мое частное мнение такое, что ригпа то у вас есть, но вот удержаться в нем ... вот где самое трудное и есть ... и мое, опять же сугубое мнение новичка, делать надо то, что помогает, и туны и нендро, и просто жизнь поулучшать людям там посочувствовать, главное на этом не циклиться... вот если наврал или что не так - моя вина, но хотелось помочь... а если что помгло то пусть всем будет хорошо!
Всего самого наилучшего!

----------


## PampKin Head

От оно как и бывает...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (28.05.2012)

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

На мой взгляд, важные вопросы. Я полагаю такие вопросы поначалу возникают практически у всех. Это совершенно естественно...

Ригпа нельзя спутать ни с чем, только потому, что оно ничем и не является. Мне кажется, что в такой ситуации очень важно попытаться вначале понять, что же такое наш обычный ум [sems], понаблюдать за ним и за его состояниями, за всевозможными суждениями, представлениями и противоречиями, которые в нем возникают. То есть поработать с отражениями. Если и такое не удается сделать, то это свидетельствует прежде всего об очень сильном внутреннем ветре, который может быть связан с самыми разными причинами. Значит слепой конь ума совсем дикий и нужно его как-то успокоить, чтоб не метался  :Smilie:  Но все же самый главный принцип дзогчена – понимание того, что делаешь и зачем. Без такого понимания любая практика превращается в механическое повторение заученных формул, движений и пр. А это бессмысленно. Кто кроме Вас самой может решить делать Вам туны или нет; делать Вам нгондро или нет? Вы ищите ответ на БФ? Здесь его точно нет. Непостепенность дзогчена – это ведь не одно только пребывание в ригпа. Если бы это было так просто, то тогда не нужны были бы все эти рушены, семдзины и т.п. Мне кажется, что большая путаница заключается в непонимании того, что дзогчен – это не только постоянное пребывание в ригпа. Это еще и название целостной комплексной системы подготовки своего сознания к введению в природу ума. И при такой подготовке могут быть использованы любые методы и даже небуддийские... Таким образом, практики нужно делать не старательно, а осмысленно и осознанно. Об этом писал в своих трудах Лонгченпа: «Не допускайте, чтобы осознанность превратилась в старательность...» Понимаете, что он имел в виду? При таком подходе любые туны могут стать прекрасной подготовкой и, при следующей встрече с учителем, того глядишь, у Вас и возникнет близость с ригпа  :Smilie:

----------


## Ira

Спасибо :Smilie: 




> Кто кроме Вас самой может решить делать Вам туны или нет; делать Вам нгондро или нет? Вы ищите ответ на БФ? Здесь его точно нет.


Нет, не совсем - то есть я во-первых думаю, коненчо, что может есть что-то совсем простое и очевидное, что я по своему обыкновению пропустила
 во-вторых - я так понимаю, не одна я с таким столкнулась - понятно, что проблема не совсем в моих личных конкретных взаимоотношениях с собственной головой - тут-то ясно, что каждый сам разруливает в меру своих способностей-знаний итд - а, скорее, в интеллектуальном понимании самых основ. А поскольку в голове каша, как обычно - то вот пытюсь как-то упорядочить - и книжками, и действиями какими-то - ну и может, уважаемые практикующие, знакомые с предметом не понаслышке - могу помочь в упорядочивании представлений.
Как-то так. То есть я не имею в виду, разумеется,  конкретные вещи, касаемые личной конкретной практики (понятно, что это - совсем не для интернета тема :Smilie: - а имею в виду возможную в корне ошибочность представлений - что и пытаюсь как-то  осознать и исправить если оно есть.
Как-то так :Smilie: 
В частности, мне почему-то в последнее время стало казаться, что ригпа - его наличие и присутствие в нем - основа для всех практик дзогчен, и если его нет - то это значит не дзогчен а что-то другое я делаю :Smilie:  
Вот - мне указали, что это не так.
За что искреннее спасибо, ибо я как-то совсем  оказалась растеряна. А оказывается все не так трагично :Smilie:  
Но введение в природу ума - оно все равно возможно только при непосредственном контакте с Учителем, я верно понимаю?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Но введение в природу ума - оно все равно возможно только при непосредственном контакте с Учителем, я верно понимаю?


Оно возможно только при условии сотрудничества между учителем и учеником. При этом ученик и учитель могут быть разделены пространством и временем.

----------


## Ira

Ага - спасибо, Игорь!
Это как раз об этом шла речь несколько тредов назад на этом форуме...
Ну вот - прояснилось непонятное:)

----------


## Ira

Ага - спасибо, Игорь!
Это как раз об этом шла речь несколько тредов назад на этом форуме...
Ну вот - прояснилось непонятное:)

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Согласен с Игорем. Именно сотрудничества на основе гуру-йоги.

----------


## Sems

Дзогчен начинается с переживания природы ума или пустотности, а дальнейшее это объединение/интеграция переживаний на основе трех кай. Я так понял.

----------


## Хайам

Какие  практики в дзогчен, кроме 21 семзина  и метода 4  ?Есть ли какие нибудь книги или статьи с описаниями?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Какие  практики в дзогчен, кроме 21 семзина и метода 4?


Главная практика - это гуру-йога. 

Дневная и ночная практики, коллективные практики. Практика присутствия и осознавания, шинэ и лхатонг в контексте Семдэ, янтра-йога, ваджрные танцы, семдзины, рушены и т.д. Множество вторичных практик, которые используются в зависимости от обстоятельств. 




> Есть ли какие нибудь книги или статьи с описаниями?


"Книга тунов", "Ганапуджа", "Практика в повседневной жизни". Можно заказать книги в Москве: http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru

----------


## Eternal Jew

... А может стоило бы вначале у девушки поинтересоваться - есть ли у нее правомочность на применение этих практик? 

Судя по ее постам, буддийского воззрения у нее ноль, боюсь, что и с Передачей - та же самая ситуация...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Eternal Jew
>  Доброе время суток)
> 
> Правомочность   на  применение этих практик, у меня есть от рождения.Я  человек,а значит имею  свободную волю и право делать все ,что хочу.Если бы эти  практики были  тайными и засекреченными ,их бы не выкладывали в сети и не издавали книг.


 В сети эти практики выкладывают дураки, нарушающие самайи, книги распространяются только среди практикующих. Право на применение практик появляется только при наличии передачи от Учителя.

И хотелось бы добавить об общем... Буддизм это такой монастырь со своим уставом. А как известно со своим уставом в чужой монастырь не ходят... здесь есть свои правила как и что передается, что можно практиковать что нельзя и т.д. и т.п. и желательно с такими вещами ознакамливаться прежде чем свои догоны выписывать. А когда человек не ознакамливается, а начинает толкать свою телегу то, он попросту плевал на все это и не уважает ни капельки. И это вы Хайам наплевали на Буддизм и толкаете свою ересь какую-то... культурные люди так себя не ведут...неговоря уж о духовноразвитых людях...

----------

Neljorma (29.03.2013), Алексей Л (28.10.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Ужас... я понял что вам плевать на Реализованных Учителей и то как они передают.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Не буду я вам больше ничего говорить так как вы не желаете даже ознакомится с уставом монастыря, на который вам плевать :Smilie: )

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Да почему же плевать?)
> Нет. Совсем нет, но когда стоит выбор или следовать уставу(и бросить все),или  пойти на риск ради своего родного 
> Конешно, я выберу второе. 
> 
> Что за устав то?)


Хайям, само собой подразумевается, что у вас должна быть прямая передача от Намкая Норбу Ринпоче и лунги на те практики, которые вы собираетесь делать.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Будте  любезны) Дайте  мне  устав, правила, что угодно. Где написано, что человек не может заниматься ничем без передачи.


Вы можете заниматься чем и как угодно, но что касаемо Ваджраяны и Дзогчен практики без Учителя и передачи здесь в лучшем случае не работают, в худшем - могут возникнуть проблемы с Охранителями Учения и тогда бо-бо будет.

----------


## Legba

Вы знаете, Хайм, Вы не вполне адекватно понимаете причины секретности.
Причины эти следующие:
1. Никто не поручится, что Вы правильно поняли написанное. И в любом случае - учиться по книжкам дело не самое благодарное. Кто как, а я лично по книжке бы не научился даже шнурки завязывать.
2. Если Вы признаете действенность этих практик, Вы должны признать и тот факт, что они могут навредить, будучи применены недолжным образом.
3. В интернет садханы выкладывают, конечно, не от большого ума. Но не думайте, что там написано все. Есть некоторые аспекты, в книжках не прописанные.
4. Практиковать Дзогпа Ченпо - немного сложнее, чем Вам кажется. Но это ничего. Лет через пять, Ваши высшие способности плавно снизятся до нормального уровня.

----------


## Хайам

Все закончили.
Ваша точка зрения мне понятна,благодарю.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Друзья мои, я предлагаю успокоиться по этому поводу! 

Если человек глуп, либо искренне заблуждается, считая себя умнее всех вместе взятых, включая самих драгоценных *Учителей, всячески предупреждающих, что НЕЛЬЗЯ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ практики Ваджраяны и Дзогчена без Передачи от компетентного Мастера непрерывной линии Передачи* (но тексты которых она все же собирается изучать и применять - это, кстати, говорит о ее "доверии" к мнению самих Учителей) ... то ничего страшного в этом нет... 

Я же писал только что в: http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...5&postcount=32 ... что Ваджраяна - НАСТОЛЬКО мощное оружие, что сама "отбраковывает" подобных "ищущих" и "шизотериков"... 

Понятное дело, что у нее ничего не получится. А уж за свое психическое и физическое здоровье пусть она сама ответственность несет: наверное, не маленькая уже, так?

----------


## Иилья

"Восемь вторичных тантрийских падений.



Джамгон Конгтрул в своей книге приводит следующие восемь вторичных падений, связанных с четырнадцатью коренными падениями.
..........................
..........................
Практиковать тантру примитивно, т.е. соблюдать только внешние ритуалы, не вникая в суть внешнего, внутреннего и тайного уровней. К этому же падению относится остановка практики на этапе зарождения. 
..........................
..........................

Раскрывать секреты тантры, пренебрегая уровнем и готовностью ученика. Раскрытие секретов тем, кто вообще не получал посвящений, относится к седьмому коренному падению. 



Кроме этих восьми, в разных буддийских школах к числу вторичных падений относятся следующие, не вошедшие в основной список.
.......
.......
Открывать неподготовленным ученикам секретные мудры, специальные позы (асаны) и йогические упражнения. 
......
.....
Показывать секретные тексты людям, не имеющим отношения к тантре. 
.........
........
Нарушать обеты Хинаяны и Махаяны, за исключением особых случаев (т.е. с альтруистической мотивацией). 
"
Драгоценное собрание тантрийской этики.
Джампал Пунцог.     http://www.dzog-chen.com/library/puncog1.html

----------


## Иилья

> *Eternal Jew*
> Лучше быть  глупым или заблуждающимся человеком ,без передачи  учения.
> Чем получить передачу от драгоценного  учителя , при этом ничего не понимая  в ней, в жизни  и в людях.


Лучше быть умным человеком с передачей учения, чем глупым и без оного.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

помоему сворачивать тему надо... приперся некто спросил практики ему сказали что да как, а он оплевал всех, послав всех с их передачей...

----------


## Legba

Я понимаю, конечно, что Обнинск далеко.
Но может все-таки попробовать приехать на ритрит, пообщаться с кем-то из Учителей? Почему такое категорическое неприятие этого действия, коли Вы уверены в своих способностях? А если не уверены - то тем более невредно.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Почему такое категорическое неприятие этого действия, коли Вы уверены в своих способностях?


Вам же уже ответили, Legba, немножко выше:  :Smilie: 




> Для того ,чтобы познать себя не надо иметь ни буддистского воззрения, ни передачи.





> Лучше быть глупым или заблуждающимся человеком ,без передачи учения.


Если девушке, к примеру, глубоко наплевать, что Намкай Норбу Ринпоче (чьи книги она ищет) говорит в КАЖДОЙ лекции и на КАЖДОМ ретрите: *"НЕЛЬЗЯ распространять практики Дзогчен, НЕЛЬЗЯ использовать их без Передачи"* ... то зачем ей какой-то ретрит?  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Мне кажется, не стоит демонизировать Хайм.
Одумается со временем..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

А по-моему все не так трагично.
В конце концов, что происходит? человек прочитал что-то, что-то понял и пытается взглянуть на себя на уровне своих сил и своего понимания. что ж тут дурного? Любому дозволительно по мере сил развивать обретенное понимание посредством, например, практики сосредоточения или проникновения.
Вот и Норбу Римпоче говорит, что для практики уровня Сутры передача не требуется:

Если мы следуем учению Сутры, то здесь получать ту или иную передачу необязательно. Здесь главное - знание: знание того, что Будда объяснял с самого начала, природы всеобщего страдания. Hеобходимо обнаружить причину страдания, способ, который дает возможность пресечь эту причину, и пути, которые существуют для окончательного прекращения страдания. ... Об этом можно узнать из книги. Конечно, если есть учитель, который все это объяснит, задача значительно облегчается. Hо он не обязателен. Учение Будды всегда можно почерпнуть из книги, а потом практиковать его, следовать ему.
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/guruyoga.htm

Ни и почему бы и нет? можно ведь получить некоторое понимание о природе ума из чтения тех же учений Римпоче, а потом практиковать развитие этого понимания в стиле практики Сутры.
Ну а потом потихоньку и остальное придет.

А вы уж набросились на бедную девушку. Я ее помню по курайнику, ей уже там досталось за поддержку буддизма. Пришла сюда, а вы прям как с цепи сорвались. Причем, забавно, стиль постов здесь совсем как у тех, кондовых-православных. Только слова другие.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

А где Ринпоче говорит что для практик Дзогчен не требуется передачи???!

----------


## Сергей Хос

А чем практика дзогчен отличается от практики сутры?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А чем практика дзогчен отличается от практики сутры?


Воззрением, медитацией, поведением.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Воззрением, медитацией, поведением.


Да что вы говорите? А вот Римпоче считает, что

... воззрение   Дзогчен  — это  Воззрение  системы Мадхьямика-Прасангика, конечная цель учения Будды и высшее направление среди буддийских философий; впервые оно было изложено Нагарджуной и его учеником Арьядэвой. 

Это подтверждено в "Тантре звука, выходящего за пределы". Следовательно, мы можем сделать вывод, что  Воззрение   Дзогчен  принадлежит к этой философской системе, которая выходит за ограничения этернализма и нигилизма.
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dzog16v.htm

Или, может, дзогченовцы ведут себя как-то иначе? а в медитации опираются не на ум, а на что-то еще?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

ну да только удобное выдергивать это умный ход. Мне непонятен предмет спора. Вы хотите оспорить наставления многих Учителей о разделении на низшие и высшие Колесницы, и хотите доказать что Колесница Сутры и Колесница Дзогчен одно и тоже?

----------


## Inbongo

Или, может, дзогченовцы ведут себя как-то иначе? а в медитации опираются не на ум, а на что-то еще?[/QUOTE]

Люди, остановитесь, не портите себе карму. Всем вперед начитывать Нендро десять миллиардов раз. "Дзогчен-сутра" щас мозг взорвется. Всем из ветки Дзогчен, куда-нить на Курайник. :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... воззрение Дзогчен — это Воззрение системы Мадхьямика-Прасангика, конечная цель учения Будды и высшее направление среди буддийских философий; впервые оно было изложено Нагарджуной и его учеником Арьядэвой.


Минуточку... минуточку... Воззрение Дзогчен впервые НЕ БЫЛО "изложено Нагарджуной и Арьядэвой"! Это здесь речь идет о Мадхьямике-Прасангике! Они именно ЕЁ изложили...

Первым же Учителем Дзогчена в мире людей был Гараб Дордже.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ...хотите доказать что Колесница Сутры и Колесница Дзогчен одно и тоже?


Мне кажется, что человеку, практикующему Дзогчен, слова "одно и то же" неприлично даже произносить.
Нет никакого "одно и то же". Все феномены абсолютно уникальны и вместе с тем едины на вкус.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> "Дзогчен-сутра"


Ну раз Сергей Хос сказал, разве тут поспоришь!  :Smilie: 

 Сергей, можно тройку личных вопросов (не хотите, не отвечайте)?... 

1. Были ли Вы хотя бы на одном ретрите ННР или других Учителей. дающих Дзогчен: Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Патрул Ринпоче, Чога Ринпоче и т.п.?
2. С какими источниками по Дзогчену (написанными компетентными Учителями) знакомы и насколько?
3. Что практикуете ежедневно?

----------


## Хайам

*Eternal Jew*
Мне очень нравится одна цитата,которую я впервые увидела у одной замечательной женщины буддистки.
*Спиноза: «Слова Павла о Петре говорят нам больше о Павле, чем о Петре»(с)*

----------


## Eternal Jew

Это отлично, что Вам нравится эта цитата. Только Вы разговор в мою сторону почему-то переводите...

Мне другая "цитата" из Вас больше нравится: Вы публично ищите закрытые практики Учителя, которые в каждой своей книге просит: *"Не применяйте МОИ практики без Передачи от меня. Даже не читайте их! Не распространяйте!!!*

Т.е Вы абсолютно не уважаете просьбу Намкая Норбу, но при этом тексты его Вам почему-то нужны. 
В буддизме это называется: "использовать Учителя, как мускусного оленя"...

И здесь Вам весь народ начинает хором говорить: "девушка, мы Вас просим и предупреждаем: УВАЖАЙТЕ МАСТЕРА, НЕ ДЕЛАЙТЕ ЭТОГО, раз он сам просит"!

... А Вы в ответ: "имею полное право по факту рождения!" (читайте: "да (...ть) мне на мнение Намкая Норбу")...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну раз Сергей Хос сказал, разве тут поспоришь!


Спорить вообще глупо. А вот обменяться мнениями я не прочь.

Да, я здесь человек на форуме новый, не представился.



> 1. Были ли Вы хотя бы на одном ретрите ННР или других Учителей. дающих Дзогчен: Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Патрул Ринпоче, Чога Ринпоче и т.п.?


Мне в жизни очень повезло: в 1990 году я удостоился чести привезти из Питера в Москву первую попавшую на территорию России книгу Намкхая Норбу Ринпоче - "Лекции в Конвее". Ну и потом принимал учатие в нескольких первых ретритах Учителя.
Кстати, читал Ваш отчет по последнему визиту Чоки Нимы Ринпоче, на котором смог быть только один день. Ваш отзыв мне очень понравился, особенно Ваши размышления о "прямом введении":
...оставалось время на его собственные комментарии (а они у него чудеснейшие, исходящие из самого сердца!) - как применять эти прямые и сущностные наставления на практике. По сути (я объяснял некоторым присутствующим, которые ждали "прямое введение", как это делает, допустим, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче) это уже и БЫЛО прямое введение в природу ума, но только при помощи устных наставлений...




> 2. С какими источниками по Дзогчену (написанными компетентными Учителями) знакомы и насколько?


Переводил "Золотые письмена" и кое-что еще. Ну и книжки почитываю, какие найдутся.




> 3. Что практикуете ежедневно?


Да где уж нам практиковать? Так, осознаем понемножку по мере сил.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Девушка, и прошу Вас еще: пожалуйста, НЕ ЗАТИРАЙТЕ свои собственные сообщения: ладно, Вам чужие советы до одного места, но потом как-нибудь на тему наткнется другой новичок, может что-нибудь, да поймет... Хоть кому-то полезно будет чужие ошибки не повторять!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Минуточку... минуточку... Воззрение Дзогчен впервые НЕ БЫЛО "изложено Нагарджуной и Арьядэвой"! Это здесь речь идет о Мадхьямике-Прасангике! Они именно ЕЁ изложили...
> Первым же Учителем Дзогчена в мире людей был Гараб Дордже.


Ну я, право, не знаю. Это ведь слова Римпоче. Может, перевели неправильно?

----------


## Хайам

> Это отлично, что Вам нравится эта цитата. Только Вы разговор в мою сторону почему-то переводите...
> 
> ..


Это потому ,что вы назвали меня косвенно глупой :Embarrassment: 
Не нужны мне  закрытые практики,а что то по работе с умом.
Я даже не знала,что закрытые бывают).
Магия и мантры меня не интересуют(я не суюсь в то,что не могу потянуть) ,а  трансформировать энергию  я могу и без них.
Я  также не читала книг этого учителя,так как меня поглотил  Лонгчен Рабджам.,после него мне просто ничего не хочется.



> ... А Вы в ответ: "имею полное право по факту рождения!" (читайте: "да (...ть) мне на мнение Намкая Норбу")...


См цитату выше  про Петра и Павла.




> ... Девушка, и прошу Вас еще: пожалуйста, НЕ ЗАТИРАЙТЕ свои собственные сообщения: ладно, Вам чужие советы до одного места, но потом как-нибудь на тему наткнется другой новичок, может что-нибудь, да поймет... Хоть кому-то полезно будет чужие ошибки не повторять!


Я затираю ,потому что это флуд.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Сергей, спасибо за ответ! 

Ну так и что: неужели Вы ни разу не сталкивались с описанными множество раз разными Учителями Ваджраяны отличиями Дозгчена от всех других Колесниц?!

... Ну возьмите хотя бы со своей книжной полки "Драгоценный сосуд" - хоть старое, хоть новое издание... Или старое издание "Кристалла..." 

Сотни цитат, опровергающий Ваш тезис "Дзогчен = Сутре" можно найти... Вот, к примеру, мы когда-то в Дзогчен-общине для новичков готовили сборник (там не только из ННР, но и из других источников), позволите, процитирую:




> *10.1. Сутра (Сутраяна) — Путь Отречения*
> 
> *Хинаяна (Малая Колесница)*
> 
> Все буддийские традиции сходятся в том, что существует главная проблема — страдание, но каждая из них предлагает свой метод ее решения, чтобы вернуть человека к переживанию изначального единства. Традиция Хинаяны придерживается Пути Отречения, который проповедовал Будда в облике человека. Позднее его слова были записаны в так называемых сутрах. Здесь эго сравнивается с ядовитым деревом, а применяемый метод подобен последовательному выкапыванию корней этого дерева. Согласно этому пути, следует преодолеть все привычки и склонности, которые считаются препятствиями к освобождению. И потому на этом уровне существует множество связанных с обетами правил поведения, которые регулируют все наши действия. Идеалом является монах, принявший максимальное число обетов, — во всяком случае, как среди монашества, так и среди верующих мирян, обычная жизнь считается нечистой и ее надлежит отвергнуть, чтобы, применяя различные способы медитации, превратиться в чистое существо, вышедшее за пределы причин страдания, — стать архатом, который больше не возвращается в круговорот рождения и смерти зависимого существования.
> Среди последователей Хинаяны различаются «слушающие» («шраваки»: они постигают, что страдание неотъемлемо от сансары, и сосредоточиваются на понимании отсутствия независимого «я». Победив беспокоящие эмоции, они освобождаются, достигая сначала первой ступени на пути видения — стадии «вошедшего в поток», за которой следуют стадии «единожды возвращающегося» — того, кто родится еще только раз, и «невозвращающегося», который больше не родится в сансаре;  их конечная цель — стать архатом) и «единолично-пробужденные» («пратьекабудды» — те, кто достигли просветления в одиночку): архаты Хинаяны, вошедшие в нирвану главным образом благодаря размышлению о двенадцати звеньях зависимого возникновения в обратном порядке. Они не нуждаются в учениях в этой жизни, но не обретают полной реализации Будды и поэтому не могут приносить пользу бесчисленным живым существам, как это делает Будда). У тех и других имеется по пять путей, что вместе составляет десять путей Хинаяны. Хотя слушающие — ниже, а единолично-пробужденные — выше, основа у них одна. И те, и другие следуют учению пути Хинаяны, которое служит методом лишь индивидуального освобождения от круговорота бытия. Они берут за основу свод этических правил в сочетании с твердым намерением выйти из круговорота бытия и на основе этого вырабатывают единство безмятежности (шаматха) и особого постижения (випашьяна), устремленного к пустоте. Тем самым они избавляются от скверн и от их семян, так что скверны не могут произрасти вновь. Действуя так, они достигают освобождения. И слушающие, и единолично-пробужденные должны последовательно пройти пять путей: путь накопления, применения, видения, медитации и не-учения-более. 
> 
> *Махаяна (Великая Колесница)*
> 
> ...


Хочу подчеркнуть: утверждение ННР (см. выше) о том, что "в Дзогчене нет никаких ограничений, поэтому в качестве второстепенной практики может быть использована практики любого другого уровня Сутры и Тантры" я читал, знаю и принимаю. Однако это же не значит, что "Дзогчен = Сутре"

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ну я, право, не знаю. Это ведь слова Римпоче. Может, перевели неправильно?


Да, Сергей, к сожалению, здесь в самом деле перевели неправильно. Это утверждаю со стопроцентной уверенностью...

Другое дело, что плод Мадхъямики-Прасангики, Махамудры и Дзогчена одинаков (если вернуться к Чоки Нима, он только что это в очередной раз объяснял). Но это дело совсем другое.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Методы Тантры Сутры Дзогчен совершенно различны. И человек говорящий, что они одинаковы, явно просто напросто вообще незнаком с методами(похоже даже и изучив их остался все равно с ними не знаком)... Еще можно говорить что реализация одна и та же, но даже об этом говорится что у каждой колесницы свой плод. Сутра основа для входа в Тантру, Дзогчен Плод Тантры... это общеизвестные прописные истины... как вообще ум поворачивается утверждать обратное :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Сергей, вот ВАШ СОБСТВЕННЫЙ ПЕРЕВОД*  (он у меня стоит на почетном месте, на алтаре), Вы же сами переводили:






> *Вхождение в системы Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчена* 
> 
> *В системе Сутры*, известной также под названием Лакшанаяна, "колесница различения свойств и характеристик", воззрение культивируется посредством чтения авторитетных текстов буддизма и логического анализа (dpyad-pa, санскр. vicara), то есть посредством рассуждении и умозаключений. Упоминая об этом, Патрул Ринпоче употребляет тибетское выражение lung rig, где lung означает "писания", a rig — "понимание". В системе Сутры термин "Ригпа" (rig pa) означает просто "знание", или "ведение" (в противоположность неведению). 
> 
> Но *в системе Дзогчена* этот же термин имеет совершенно особое значение, поэтому важно понять различие употребления термина "Ригпа" в Сутре и в Дзогчене. В рамках системы Сутры говорится о трех источниках достоверного познания (mtshan-ma, санскр. pramdna):
> 
> 1) достоверное познание как результат прямого восприятия (санскр. pratynksn-pramana);
> 2) достоверное познание как результат рассуждений и умозаключений (санскр. апитапа-ргатапа);
> 3) достоверное познание как результат чтения Писаний и сочинений авторитетных носителей традиции (санскр. agnmci-pramana).
> ...



*В новом переиздании – Москва: Номос, 2007 это С. 51-52.*

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Однако это же не значит, что "Дзогчен = Сутре"


А я и не говорю, что Дзогчен = Сутре, но лишь о том, что в своем воззрении Дзогчен и Сутры праджняпарамиты идентичны.

Например:

Вместерождённое единение, шкатулка-амулет, пятеричная [практика], [шесть сфер] единого вкуса, четыре слога, успокоение [страданий], объект отсечения, *великое совершенство*, руководство по воззрению Мадхьямаки и т. д. — даётся множество различных имён. Однако окончательный смысл, если его исследует йогин, сведущий в Писании и логических рассуждениях, а также имеющий опыт медитативных переживаний, сводится к одному.
Панчен-лама I Лобсанг Чокьи Гьялцен
Махамудра традиции гелуг-кагью

А вот как комментирует это место Е.С. Далай-лама:

*Воззрение дзогчен и пустота в объяснении Цонкапы — их взаимоукрепление*
Итак, из замечательных и ясных объяснений, содержащихся в сочинениях Цонкапы, мы уяснили, почему пустота означает зависимое происхождение, а зависимое происхождение — пустоту. Такое ясное и глубокое понимание является, несомненно, уникальной отличительной особенностью его работ. В великих сочинениях мастеров учения дзогчен также говорится о том, что все феномены «изначально пусты в самой своей сути», «изначально пусты по своей природе», «полностью лишены вещественности», «совершенно пусты в самой своей основе». Однако для тех, кто практикует дзогчен, мало толку иметь простое поверхностое знание о том, что «все вещи по природе изначально чисты», без глубокого понимания смысла этого утверждения. Мы должны правильно и полностью понимать, что значит «изначально чистый». Для этого нам следует обрести полное, точное, глубокое, ясное и детальное понимание чистоты, которая есть изначальная пустота всех феноменов в самой их основе от какой-либо подлинной и независимой природы, как мы это только что объяснили. Мы сделаем это, если, как практики дзогчен, дополним свои усилия в понимании значения слов «изначально чистый» данным Цонкапой объяснением отсутствия во всех феноменах подлинного и независимого самобытия. Такой подход очень продуктивен.
Поэтому некоторые великие мастера дзогчен из области Кхам в юго-восточном Тибете говорили, что для достижения успехов в практике на стадии «прорыва к чистому осознанию» необходимо иметь должное понимание воззрения Прасангики. Точно так же и некоторые мастера школы гелуг говорили, что для обретения правильного понимания ума ясного света — в особенности когда это касается грубого и тонкого изначального ума — очень полезно изучать тексты школы дзогчен.

Но это все не суть, это лирическое отступление, рассуждение по реплике одного из участников беседы.

А суть в том, что ежели какой человек, прочтя хоть одну строчку из Лонгченпы или Норбу Ринпоче, вдохновился на осноновании этого желанием постичь основы своего ума, негоже кидаться на него с кулаками и кричать "Знай сверчок свой шесток". Не по-дзогченовски это.
Он может статься и неумен окажется, этот человек, может он закончит какой-нибудь эрой водолея или кастанеда-делами, но пока этого не произошло, лучше уж не пугать, а попробовать ласково по мере сил объяснить, где этот ум пребывает или, наоборот, не пребывает.
Для этого нам милосердные учителя и вкладывают учения в наши твердолобые головы, а не чтобы мы по всякому поводу кричали "Стоять, бояться".

----------


## Fritz

Я тоже что-то плохо себе Дзогчен без Сутры представляю. Насколько я практически в курсе, то введение в ригпа на сутре сугубо базируется, это по сути способ очень быстрого освоения Сутры. Я имею в виду ньинмапинский Дзогчен.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Это потому ,что вы назвали меня косвенно глупой


Прошу прощения, это относилось не к Вам, а к Вашему поведению!




> Не нужны мне закрытые практики,а что то по работе с умом.


Все практики Дзогчена "по работе с умом" являются ЗА-КРЫ-ТЫ-МИ. Так есть, было и будет! 
Не верите мне - поверьте Намкаю Норбу Ринпоче: ОЧЕНЬ Вас прошу! Пожалуйста!




> Я даже не знала,что закрытые бывают).


Ну, теперь, наверное, уже узнали  :Smilie: 




> Магия и мантры меня не интересуют(я не суюсь в то,что не могу потянуть)


"Магии" в буддизме НЕТ ВООБЩЕ... Вы его с чем-то явно спутали... 
Ищите "магию" - надо идти к магам, эзотерикам и прочим...  :Smilie: 

В Дзогчене работа происходит СРАЗУ на трех уровнях: Тела, Речи и Ума. 
Поэтому, увы, без мантр, мудр, многочисленных визуализаций просветленных существ: Учителей, Будд, Защитников и Охранителей Вы НЕ обойдетесь. Никак.




> а трансформировать энергию я могу и без них.


Если Вы делаете это БЕЗ соответствующих буддийских Передач от компетентных Учителей, входящих в непрерывную линию преемственности Ваджраяны и Дзогчена, тогда эти Ваши занятия - обычный небуддийский ("мирской") путь. К буддизму он НИКАКОГО отношения тоже не имеет.



> Я не могу ,вот так с разбегу бежать что то принимать.


Для успешной работы с собой в буддизме существует проверенный веками и подтвержденный Буддами и компетентными Учителями метод: "Изучение - Осмысление - Практика".

----------


## Хайам

> А суть в том, что ежели какой человек, прочтя хоть одну строчку из Лонгченпы или Норбу Ринпоче, вдохновился на осноновании этого желанием постичь основы своего ума, негоже кидаться на него с кулаками и кричать "*Знай сверчок свой шесток".* Не по-дзогченовски это.
> .


Да это больше всего задевает.
Спасибо вам )  вы  - :cool

*Eternal Jew*
Спасибо

----------


## Eternal Jew

> введение в ригпа на сутре сугубо базируется


... ох... ладно... забудем. 

Нет ни сил, ни желания: я тут сижу, третий день собираю и верстаю книгу по Ваджраяне и Дзогчену... а тут отвлекся...

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Хайам, ладно, еще раз прошу меня извинить! Виноват!*

 ... Если хотите в чем-нибудь спокойно и без эмоций разобраться -  пишите ко мне по системе личных сообщений этого форума (я ее сейчас временно активизирую)... 

Чем могу - помогу, в частности - дам ссылки или перешлю Вам хорошу литературу (не бойтесь - открытую!)  :Smilie:  которая Вам обязательно подойдет и понравится. Я никогда никому советом и помощью не отказывал, так что, если у Вас появится такое желание пообщаться - пожалуйста! (только сразу хочу предупредить: по мере моих скромных способностей и при наличии свободного времени)

----------


## Айвар

> Какие  практики в дзогчен, кроме 21 семзина  и метода 4  ?Есть ли какие нибудь книги или статьи с описаниями?


Еще раз приветствую вас, Хайам!

Все практики в дзогчене начинаются с знакомства с природой ума. Если кратко, то ум просто оставляют в покое - "палка не ворошит муравейник".
Если практически то, прежде всего следует познакомится с мастерами Дзогчена (они приезжают в Россию и др. страны), то есть с теми, кто признан в данной традиции и обладает добрым сердцем бодхичитты. Потому что только доброта учителей может выносить несносный характер учеников.  :Smilie: 

Что такое бодхичитта? Я уже упонянал вам о четырех марах, так вот избегание их это еще плюс четыре мирских действия и того, вместе получаются восемь мирских деяний. 
Прямая передача состоит в знакомстве с девятым действием, а именно с альтруистическим образом действия, так сказать вживую. 
Встреча с учителем это и есть знакоства с природой ума, как практика это называется гуру-йога и она заключается в развитии такого качества как достоинства, преданность, вдохновение, усердие и вера (см. парамиты). Гуру-йога в тантрическом буддизме и в дзогчен это интегральная практика, практика единства теории и практики, на основе непривязанности, равностности и добросердечия.

Спокойной ночи!

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Если кратко...


Слава б-гу, хоть один нормальный человек достойно написал! Спасибо, Айвар!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> негоже кидаться на него с кулаками и кричать "Знай сверчок свой шесток".


 Вот не надо переворачивать как оно было :Smilie:  человеку нормально без кулаков сказали как есть, а он в ответ "идите нафег я сам себе хозяин, что хочу, то и ворочу"... ему про со своим уставом в монастырь не ходят, в ответ оплеваный устав.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а он в ответ "идите нафег я сам себе хозяин, что хочу, то и ворочу...


Помилуйте! да это ж главный принцип Дзогчена: человек на основе осознания сам несет полную ответственность за свой выбор и свои действия. Соответственно и свобода полная.

----------


## Вантус

> Это потому ,что вы назвали меня косвенно глупой
> Не нужны мне  закрытые практики,а что то по работе с умом.
> Я даже не знала,что закрытые бывают).
> Магия и мантры меня не интересуют(я не суюсь в то,что не могу потянуть) ,а  трансформировать энергию  я могу и без них.
> Я  также не читала книг этого учителя,так как меня поглотил  Лонгчен Рабджам.,после него мне просто ничего не хочется.
> 
> См цитату выше  про Петра и Павла.
> 
> 
> Я затираю ,потому что это флуд.


Эх, жаль что тут не www.dharma.org.ru . Я бы дал один ценный совет. А так ЕСДЛ в книге "Мир тибетского буддизма", СПб.: "Нартанг", 1996, с.177 рек:



> ...Подобным же образом, если вы прочтете краткий тект о Великом совершенствовании, даже если он составлен ламой, имеющим личный опыт, - и вам покажется, что теория и практика Дзогчена просты, - это верный знак, что вы чего-то не поняли. Было бы смешно, если бы высшая из девяти колесниц, колесница великого совершенства, оказалась бы самой простой! Это было бы действительно забавно.

----------


## Fritz

> Подобно облакам в небе, мысли возникают и исчезают вновь. Они возникают из пустоты и вновь возвращаются в пустоту, которая сама по себе есть безграничный потенциал, чистая способность порождения всего. И обнаружить это можно, только погрузив взгляд в глубины собственного существа. Эта пустота, шунъята представляет собой самую суть ума (sems kyi ngo-bo stong-pa nyid).


Да что тут особого, вся эта исключительность пути -  положительная пропаганда. Всё описанное в этом абзаце можно найти и в Тхераваде, и нет никакого особого пути Дзогчен, кроме методологии.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Помилуйте! да это ж главный принцип Дзогчена: человек на основе осознания сам несет полную ответственность за свой выбор и свои действия. Соответственно и свобода полная.


Человек свободен опираясь на знание Дзогчен. Но чтобы на него опираться надо его обнаружить, чтобы его обнаружить необходима передача без которой невозможно обнаружение этого знания. И то, что тут кто-то заявляет, что что-то и без передачи обнаружил все это брехня. Или тут у нас великие махасиддхи круче и Гараба Дордже и Падмасамбхавы которым тоже нужна была передача и серьезная практика. Падмасамбхава аж Тантру полностью реализовывал. Брехня все это самонадеяная самоуверенная и глупая да ище и недовольная временами. Всё собрание клеш вобщем...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да что тут особого, вся эта исключительность пути -  положительная пропаганда.


 Тело света реализуете когда приходите пообщаемся про положительную пропаганду.

----------


## Gawa

> Человек свободен опираясь на знание Дзогчен. Но чтобы на него опираться надо его обнаружить, чтобы его обнаружить необходима передача без которой невозможно обнаружение этого знания. И то, что тут кто-то заявляет, что что-то и без передачи обнаружил все это брехня. Или тут у нас великие махасиддхи круче и Гараба Дордже и Падмасамбхавы которым тоже нужна была передача и серьезная практика. Падмасамбхава аж Тантру полностью реализовывал. Брехня все это самонадеяная самоуверенная и глупая да ище и недовольная временами. Всё собрание клеш вобщем...


Nirdosh, напомните, пожалуйста, от кого получил передачу Гараб Дорже.
А также - Тилопа.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

От Дхармакаи Самбхогакаи, от Самбхогакаи Нирманакае Гарабу Дордже. Про Тилопу не в курсе.

----------


## Gawa

> От Дхармакаи Самбхогакаи, от Самбхогакаи Нирманакае Гарабу Дордже. Про Тилопу не в курсе.


То есть - в чистом видении?

p.s.
Тилопа - от Ваджрадхары.

----------


## Вантус

> Да что тут особого, вся эта исключительность пути -  положительная пропаганда. Всё описанное в этом абзаце можно найти и в Тхераваде, и нет никакого особого пути Дзогчен, кроме методологии.


Способ обретения радужного тела, по-моему, не описан в Тхераваде. Стоит Вам почитать, скажем, как Тапихрица являлся Нангжеру Лодпо, и что при этом говорил. И способ явления, и сами слова были не очень-то тхеравадинские.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так как мы не знаем, кто тут кем является или являлся,то нам следует быть осторожней со словами.Так же мы не знаем ,кто чем занимался прошлом.За свои слова я отвечаю.Все истина.


Я рад за вас. И вам тоже самое что и Fritz'у написано выше. Только не про пропаганду, а про хотябы Тантру передадите. Только подождите я способности еще наработаю сначала, чтобы уровень Самбхогакаи воспринимать.

----------


## Поляков

> От Дхармакаи Самбхогакаи, от Самбхогакаи Нирманакае Гарабу Дордже. Про Тилопу не в курсе.


Может кто знает про доктринальные корни Дзогчен? Как-то читал, что "является пост-йогачарской школой татхагатагарбхской трактовки".

----------


## Gawa

Я Вам назову имя одного Мастера, который осознал природу ума совершенно самостоятельно. Это Вангчог Дордже. (Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче - "Блистательное Величие").

----------


## Вантус

> Nirdosh, напомните, пожалуйста, от кого получил передачу Гараб Дорже.
> А также - Тилопа.


Тилопе, однако дакини дали посвящение http://www.buddhism.ru/teachers/tilopa.php




> Юноша был коронован и после нескольких лет царствования стал чувствовать пресыщение своей жизнью в роскоши. Отказавшись от царства, он был посвящён в монахи своим дядей в тантрическом храме Сомапури в Бенгалии. Однажды, когда он был занят своими религиозными бдениями, страшная старуха, похожая на колдунью, явилась перед ним и спросила, желает ли он достичь Совершенного Просветления? Тилопа узнал в ней дакиню - хранительницу секретов, и взмолился дать ему поучения. Она посвятила его в Тантру Чакрасамвары, и он смог в совершенстве усвоить эти поучения.
> 
> Тилопа прожил в Сомапури 12 лет, занимаясь практикой открытых ему поучений. Он побывал в царствах дакинь, пережил множество испытаний и искушений, высшей точкой которых была встреча с самой царицей дакинь, от которой он получил полную и окончательную передачу Учения. Он соединился с йогиней-аскетом, толкущей зёрна кунжута, что послужило причиной его исключения из монашеского ордена. Он удалился жить в уединённых местах, где сжигали трупы, и его считали безумным.


Заметим, однако, что Тилопа говорил (http://buddhisminkalmykia.ru/?page=Tilopa)




> Место – сад Ашоки
> Мой дядя – наставник, а моя мать – Ачарья.
> Я – Бхикшу Калапа.
> Много миллионов кальп назад
> Я разговаривал с Победителем в Истине Сакьямуни,
> Нагарджуной, Арьядевой и Ваджрадхарой.
> Я совершил путешествия в сотни земель Будды
> И я видел сотню лиц Будды.
> Я достиг уровня блаженства.
> ...


При этом он обезглавленную саранчу оживлял.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> То есть - в чистом видении?p.s.


Гараб Дордже получил передачу от "небесного" (т.е. типа дева) бодхисатвы Ваджрапани.




> Может кто знает про доктринальные корни Дзогчен? Как-то читал, что "является пост-йогачарской школой татхагатагарбхской трактовки".


Как пела группа Пикник 
"У самой чистой травы 
Нету корней
У самой чистой реки
Нет берегов"

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я Вам назову имя одного Мастера, который осознал природу ума совершенно самостоятельно. Это Вангчог Дордже. (Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче - "Блистательное Величие").


Я Вам скажу, что дают мне такие истории. Они мне дают понимание, что мне ой как далеко до таких способностей. А народ самостаятельно без передачи обнаруживший пусть уж тогда Учение идет дает раз у них есть это знание.. а не практики испрашивает какие-то на форуме, нафег они им? они же уже обнаружили... дайте нам со своими небольшими способностями спокойно следовать Учению так как его передают Учителя. Хотя опять же обнаружили же, и должны понимать состояние других и не беспокоить их... неувязочки одни... странно как-то это всё.

----------


## Gawa

Четырнадцать коренных тантрийских падений :

14.   Неуважительно относиться к женщинам. Праджняпарамита есть женское начало и женщина по своей природе есть Мудрость, поэтому падением являются любые неуважительные высказывания или действия по отношению к любым женщинам.(Джампал Пунцог - "Драгоценное собрание
тантрийской этики").

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Кто тут что не уважает еще разобраться надо.

----------


## Вантус

> Четырнадцать коренных тантрийских падений :
> 
> 14.   Неуважительно относиться к женщинам. Праджняпарамита есть женское начало и женщина по своей природе есть Мудрость, поэтому падением являются любые неуважительные высказывания или действия по отношению к любым женщинам.


И где Вы увидели падение №14?
http://spiritual.ru/relig/14pad.html

*ЧЕТЫРНАДЦАТЬ КОРНЕЙ И ВОСЕМЬ ВЕТВЕЙ ОБЕТОВ ВАДЖРАЯНЫ И ПРЕСТУПЛЕНИЕ ПРОТИВ НИХ СОГЛАСНО НОВОЙ ТАНТРЕ
САКЬЯ ПАНДИТА КУНГА ЧЖАЛЦАНБАЛ*



> 14. Если уничижаешь, поносишь, пренебрежительно относишься к женщинам, которые по своей природе [с.- свабхава] суть Мудрость [с. - праджня], то это - четырнадцатое Коренное Падение. Иными словами, женщины есть символ Мудрости Шуньяты, явленных совместно/сопряженных. [В ряде случаев праджня надо понимать как познание Великого Блаженства, с.-Маха-сукха]. Поэтому, во-первых, Коренное Падение-уничижать женщин любым возможным способом, и частности, отзываться о них, как о лишенных духовной заслуги [с.- пунйя, т.- бсод-намс], как о сложенных из грязи, не учитывая их благотворных качеств. Во-вторых, если скажешь о женщинах немного дурного, то это еще можно смыть. В-третьих, если унизишь женщину, которая является тебе ваджрной сестрой, станешь считать ее своим врагом, то это-более тяжелое Коренное Падение. В-четвертых, если женщина не является тебе фактически ваджрной сестрой, [но вступила на Ваджрный Путь], то отринуть дружественность отношения к ней- Коренное Падение.

----------


## Вантус

Т.е. здесь, очевидно, надо унизить именно женщину. Сказать, например - "Если баба, то дура, т.к. все бабы - дуры". Вышерасположенное рассуждение никоим образом не касается пола участников, посему не стоит клепать #14/

----------


## Александр С

*Хайам*, начните с простой медитации с объектом. И в качестве объекта используйте изображение белого "А" в тигле. Затем - без объекта, т.е. переходите к визуализации. На это не нужна никакая передача. Как это делать, написано в книге "Чудеса естественного ума". 

Почитайте "Кристалл и путь света" Намкая Норбу, а потом уже решите сами, где и как получить учения, когда захочется большего (благо, с Намкаем Норбу это вообще труда большего не составляет, нужно только одеть наушники и внимательно слушать).  А полезный навык работы с умом к тому времени будет выработан. 

Также была тема *Практики без посвящения*

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так как мы не знаем, кто тут кем является или являлся...


Ну ладно, со способностями действительно дело темное.
Но цель-то какая всего этого? куда идем?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Человек свободен опираясь на знание Дзогчен. Но чтобы на него опираться надо его обнаружить, чтобы его обнаружить необходима передача без которой невозможно обнаружение этого знания.


Не будем спорить, Ваши формулировки безупречны. Для экзамена по СМС - самое то что надо.

Но вот беда: из дзогчена сделать золотую клетку можно с той же легкостью, что и из всего остального. А потом рекламировать продажу билетов на вход в нее.

----------


## Поляков

> Как пела группа Пикник 
> "У самой чистой травы 
> Нету корней
> У самой чистой реки
> Нет берегов"


Ну это просто аллюзия на знаменитое стихотворение 6-го патриарха. (Не намекаете ли вы, что дзогчен это тибетоизированный вариант дзэн?  :EEK!: )

----------


## Александр С

> Человек свободен опираясь на знание Дзогчен. Но чтобы на него опираться надо его обнаружить, чтобы его обнаружить необходима передача без которой невозможно обнаружение этого знания. И то, что тут кто-то заявляет, что что-то и без передачи обнаружил все это брехня.


Прямое ознакомление - это наиболее действенный способ, где есть хоть какая-то гарантия, что вам была показана природа вашего ума. Но вдумайтесь в последние слова, природа _вашего ума_. 

Не нужно быть Гарабом Дорже или Падмасамбхавой, чтобы хотя бы на мгновение пережить это состояние когда-то еще, при других обстоятельствах. И совсем не обязатель после этого "идти давать учения", как вы пишите. Совсем не обязательно даже помнить об этом.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Почитайте "Драгоценный сосуд" Намкая Норбу


Опять по второму кругу пошло... Очередной глупый совет... Зачем Вы советуете человеку читать априорно закрытый источник - наставления по Санти Маха Сангхе без Передачи от ННР? 

Если Вам не трудно: на обороте титула "Сосуда..." не поленитесь прочитать ДВА предложения:




> *Эта книга предназначена ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ТЕХ, кто ПОЛУЧИЛ ПЕРЕДАЧУ от Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Просим обращаться с этой книгой бережно и с величайшим почтением.*


Или Вам тоже глубоко плевать на просьбу Намкая Норбу: НЕ ЧИТАТЬ ЕГО ЗАКРЫТЫЕ КНИГИ?

Можете также открыть стр. 307 в новом издании (если, конечно, у Вас есть Передача от ННР!)  :Smilie:  и вни-ма-тель-но прочитать маленькую главку: *"СОВЕТ ХРАНИТЬ ДЗОГПА ЧЕНПО В ТАЙНЕ"* ...

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Сообщение от Nirdosh Yogino 
> Человек свободен опираясь на знание Дзогчен. Но чтобы на него опираться надо его обнаружить, чтобы его обнаружить необходима передача без которой невозможно обнаружение этого знания.





> Не будем спорить, Ваши формулировки безупречны. Для экзамена по СМС - самое то что надо.


Это НЕ формулировки Nirdosh Yogino, "пригодные для экзамена по СМС". 

Это - утверждение самого Намкая Норбу, да и других Учителей Дзогчена... 

Будете, Сергей, с ним спорить или опровергать?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это - утверждение самого Намкая Норбу, да и других Учителей Дзогчена...


Реально не утверждение, а понимание. В том, что понимание "самого Намкая Норбу" безупречно -  я не сомневаюсь.

В понимании других людей могу усомниться. Даже если их формулировки на 100 проц. совпадают с первоисточником.

----------


## ullu

На Драгоценном сосуде написано что передачу надо.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... ладно, Сергей, так долго словами можно играться: "утверждение, понимание", "реально, нереально"... Мне уже неинтересно. Прошу извинить...

----------


## ullu

На этом ретрите Ринпоче сказал, что многие воюют, спорят и т.д. говорят что они это делают, что бы сохранять буддизм.
Он дальше сказал - это не ваша задача, у вас нет такой ответственности.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> На Драгоценном сосуде написано что передачу надо.


Ullu, да большинству из собравшихся это глубоко пофигу! 

Нет Передачи - плевать! 
Просит Намкай Норбу у всех: "Не читайте и не практикуйте мои закрытые книги" - тоже пофигу!

Тут такой подход: "Я все равно САМЫЙ УМНЫЙ! Вот открою и прочитаю - мало ли что мне говорят, мало ли что Учитель просит! ... И что мне будет, гы-гы!"

Я таких "практиков" много встречал на ретритах, во всяких "буддийских кружках" и т.п. Они действительно относятся, согласно тибетской поговорке, к Учителю, как к мускусному оленю... Хуже чем как к собаке! Соответственно, реализацию собаки они и получат в следующей жизни.

Я вот был на трех (вернее - "почти" на четырех) ретритах Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (это помимо других Учителей), слушал многие его трансляции, но если мне где-нибудь, допустим, в гостях, встречается на книжной полке практика, Передачу на которую я НЕ получал - я его просто НЕ смотрю и всё тут... Потому что я уважаю и Учение, и Учителя. 

Такое же отношение у меня и к практикам других школ и линий. В лучшем случае, могу быстро просмотреть русский перевод, чтобы понять, о чем идет речь...

----------


## Eternal Jew

> На этом ретрите Ринпоче сказал, что многие воюют, спорят и т.д. говорят что они это делают, что бы сохранять буддизм.
> 
> Он дальше сказал - это не ваша задача, у вас нет такой ответственности.


Ullu, людям, которые читают (и еще и пытаются "применять"!) без Передачи (т.е. попросту говоря - крадут) закрытые практики - таки слова и ссылка вообще на ННР - тоже глубоко пофигу!

... Еще не понимаете этот факт?

----------


## Inbongo

[QUOTE=Fritz;224130]Я тоже что-то плохо себе Дзогчен без Сутры представляю. Насколько я практически в курсе, то введение в ригпа на сутре сугубо базируется, это по сути способ очень быстрого освоения Сутры. Я имею в виду ньинмапинский Дзогчен.[/QUOT

А Дзогчен не надо представлять, какое введение в Ригпа в Сутре :EEK!: , не сходите с ума. 


".... Дзогчен — это не название какой-то религии, философии, школы 
      или секты, а изначальное состояние человека. Суть учений всех будд есть 
      понимание этого состояния, природы нашего ума. В разных школах это 
      изначальное состояние именуют по-разному: праджняпарамита, 
      татхагатагарбха, бодхичитта или махамудра. Среди тибетских буддистов 
     старой школы ньингмапа, а также среди бонпо его обычно называют Дзогчен, 
     что значит Великое Совершенство. Еще его называют тамалги шепа, «обычное 
      осознание», однако это не есть наш обыденный ум, который весь день 
   беспрестанно думает то об одном, то о другом. В Дзогчене делают коренное и 
     основополагающее различие между умом и природой ума — именно к ней имеет 
   отношение обычное осознание. Природа ума подобна зеркалу, которому присуща 
      неотъемлемая способность отражать всё, что бы перед ним ни оказалось — 
    прекрасное или безобразное. Однако эти отражения никоим образом не влияют 
      на природу зеркала и не изменяют ее. То же самое относится и к состоянию 
      созерцания: в нем нечего исправлять, переделывать или изменять. Входя в 
      созерцание, практикующий просто-напросто обнаруживает себя в состоянии 
      зеркала — это и есть наше изначальное состояние. Но для того, чтобы его 
      осознать, необходимо сначала получить у достигшего реализации учителя 
     передачу в форме введения в состояние присутствия и осознанности (ригпа), 
      являющееся способностью природы ума.
     Именно для такого введения, встречи лицом к лицу, и служит данный текст, 
   воспроизводящий подлинные слова Гуру Падмасамбхавы при введении учеников в 
   это присутствие, или осознанность. Поэтому сам текст, коренной текст цикла 
     Карлинг шитро, носит название Ригпа нготрод. Благодаря ригпа мы начинаем 
     видеть всё прямо, непосредственно, без суждений, оценок и умопостроений, 
      которые обычно омрачают наше видение и препятствуют пониманию. Таким 
      образом мы обретаем самоосвобождение (рангдрол). Когда в состоянии 
     созерцания возникает какая-то мысль, мы позволяем ей самой освободиться в 
      ее собственное состояние, не делая никакого усилия, никакой попытки ее 
      изменить. Если метод Сутр — это путь отречения, а метод Тантр — путь 
      преображения, то метод, присущий Дзогчену, — это путь самоосвобождения, 
      как ясно изложено в приведенном здесь учении Падмасамбхавы. В данном 
      тексте, Ригпа нготрод чер-тонг рангдрол, который является частью цикла 
      Сабчо шитро гонгпа рангдрол, содержится коренное воззрение всего этого 
      цикла учений, связанного с шестью бардо, или переходными состояниями 
     бытия. Карлинг шитро — наиболее полное из всех учений шитро (или бардо). 
     Оно широко известно и широко используется, особенно в школах ньингмапа и 
     кагьюпа. Эти учения продолжают побуждать к деяниям на благо живых существ 
      и никоим образом не исчерпаны до конца..."

Читаем дальше внимательно, если кто умеет читать :Smilie: 

"...По своей сути Дзогчен ? это Учение об изначальном состоянии бытия,
которое представляет собой изначальную неотъемлемую природу каждого
человека. Войти в это состояние означает ощутить себя таким, каков
ты есть, центром Вселенной, однако речь здесь идет не об обычном
эгоцентризме. Обычное эгоцентрическое сознание и есть та самая клетка
ограниченности и двойственного видения, которая не дает нам вкусить
свою собственную истинную природу ? пространство изначального
состояния. Понять это изначальное состояние означает постичь учение
Дзогчен, а функция передачи учения Дзогчен состоит в том, чтобы
донести это состояние от того, кто его реализовал, ? то есть сделал
реальным то, что было прежде лишь скрытой возможностью, ? тем людям,
которые еще остаются в плену состояния двойственности. Даже само
название Дзогчен, что означает "Великое Совершенство", указывает на
самосовершенство этого состояния, изначально чистого в своей основе,
где нечего отвергать или принимать..."



Для философствующих:

"...Для того, чтобы понять изначальное состояние и войти в него, от нас не
требуется интеллектуального знания, познаний в области культуры или
истории. По самой своей природе оно ? за пределами интеллекта. *Тем не
менее, когда люди узнают об учении, о котором прежде не слышали, они
первым делом хотят выяснить, где оно возникло, откуда пришло, кто его
передавал и так далее.* Все эти вопросы правомерны, но *о самом Дзогчене
нельзя сказать, что он принадлежит культуре какой-либо конкретной
страны.* Существует тантра Дзогчена Драталгюр цавэй гюд, в которой
утверждается, что учение Дзогчен можно найти в тринадцати солнечных
системах, помимо нашей, поэтому мы даже не можем с уверенностью
сказать, что учение Дзогчен принадлежит планете Земля, тем более
какой-то отдельной национальной культуре. И хотя верно, что традиция
Дзогчена, к рассмотрению которой мы приступаем, пришла через тибетскую
культуру, в которой нашла приют с самого начала документально
зафиксированной истории Тибета, тем не менее, мы не можем утверждать,
что Дзогчен ? это тибетское учение, так как само изначальное состояние
не имеет национальности: оно вездесуще.

Но верно также и то, что повсюду живые существа пребывают в
двойственном видении, которое препятствует переживанию изначального
состояния. Когда реализовавшие существа пытались установить с ними
контакт, то им чрезвычайно редко удавалось передать изначальное
состояние без всяких слов и символов. И потому реализовавшие старались
использовать как средство общения любую обнаруженную культуру. Поэтому
культура и учения зачастую переплетаются, а в Тибете этот процесс
зашел так далеко, что невозможно понять культуру без понимания Учения.

Из этого не следует, что учения Дзогчена когданибудь были особенно
широко распространены или хорошо известны в Тибете ? скорее наоборот,
*Дзогчен всегда оставался неразглашаемым Учением. Но учения Дзогчена
являются сущностью всех тибетских Учений, которая предстает в них
настолько обнаженно, что их всегда хранили в некоторой тайне и люди
зачастую их побаивались. Кроме того, учение Дзогчен существовало в
древней традиции Бон,*2 которая была исконной религией Тибета,
существовавшей до прихода буддизма из Индии. Следовательно, если
мы считаем, что учения Дзогчена являются сущностью всех тибетских
духовных традиций, как буддийских, так и бонских (хотя в действительности
сами по себе они не принадлежали ни буддизму, ни Бон), и если мы признаём,
что духовные традиции Тибета были сущностью тибетской культуры, то
сможем использовать учения Дзогчена как ключ к пониманию тибетской
культуры в целом. Взглянув под таким углом зрения, можно увидеть, что
различные аспекты тибетской культуры проявляются как грани единого
видения реализовавших существ* ? Учителей духовных традиций..."


"...
             Три принципа Учения Дзогчен по Гарабу Дордже

1. ПРЯМОЕ ВВЕДЕНИЕ в изначальное состояние дается ученику
непосредственно Учителем. Учитель всегда пребывает в изначальном
состоянии, и присутствие этого состояния само передается ученику
в любой ситуации или при любой деятельности, в которой они оба
участвуют.

2. Ученик входит в недвойственное созерцание и, переживая изначальное
состояние, больше НЕ ОСТАЕТСЯ В СОМНЕНИИ относительно того, что это такое.

3. Ученик ПРОДОЛЖАЕТ ОСТАВАТЬСЯ В ЭТОМ СОСТОЯНИИ недвойственного
созерцания, в изначальном состоянии, внося созерцание в каждое свое
действие, пока не будет реализовано, не станет реальным, то, что
изначально является истинным состоянием каждого человека (Дхармакайя),
но остается скрытым из-за двойственного видения. Практикующий
продолжает пребывать в таком состоянии вплоть до полной реализации..."




"*...Дзогчен ? это не Сутра и не Тантра. В Дзогчене основа передачи ?
введение, а не проявление, как в Тантре. Главные его практики работают
непосредственно на уровне Ума, их цель ? ввести человека в изначальное
состояние, а прямое введение в него дает Учитель. В этом состоянии
практикующий продолжает пребывать до полной реализации великого
Переноса или Тела Света. Такая реализация опять-таки отличается от
результатов, достигаемых с помощью практик Сутры и Тантры.* Об этом
я буду говорить подробно в главе о плоде учения Дзогчен.

Хотя Дзогчен ? это такое Учение, которое работает главным образом
на уровне ума, в нем есть практики, связанные с речью и телом, но,
по отношению к практике недвойственного созерцания, они являются
вторичными и применяются для вхождения в состояние созерцания. Только
такое созерцание по праву можно называть Дзогченом, хотя тот, кто
практикует Дзогчен, может использовать практики любого уровня Сутры и
Тантры, если считает, что они необходимы для устранения препятствий,
мешающих состоянию созерцания. Особый метод Дзогчена называется путем
самоосвобождения, и, чтобы применять его, не требуется ни от чего
отрекаться, не нужно ничего очищать или преображать. Все, что
проявляется как кармическое видение, используется в качестве пути.
Великий Учитель Патампа Санге однажды сказал: "Ваше двойственное
состояние обусловлено не обстоятельствами, проявляющимися как
кармическое видение, ? вы впадаете в зависимость от видимых проявлений
из-за своей привязанности к ним". Если требуется наиболее быстро и
действенно отсечь привязанность, необходимо использовать спонтанную
способность ума к самоосвобождению..."


"...  Сводная таблица методов различных путей:
                       Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчена


Дзогчен:

Не будучи ни сутрой, ни Тантрой, Дзогчен не считает себя вершиной
какой-либо иерархии уровней и не является постепенным путем. Дзогчен ?
это путь самоосвобождения, а не преображения, поэтому в нем визуализация
не входит в число основных практик; но в Дзогчене нет никаких ограничений,
поэтому в качестве второстепенной практики может быть использована
практика любого другого уровня. Главная практика Дзогчена заключается
в том, чтобы прямо войти в недвойственное созерцание и пребывать в
нем, продолжая его углублять вплоть до обретения Полной Реализации.


Тантра, или Ваджраяна:

Различные уровни Тантры ? это практики Ваджраяны: все они опираются
на принцип пустотности всех феноменов. Основываясь на этом принципе,
все они применяют визуализацию, но на каждом уровне она используется
по-разному и нацелена на воссоединение энергии человека с энергией
вселенной.


Внутренние, или высшие, тантры:

Ануттара-тантра (высшая тантра, тиб. Сангва лана мэдпэй гюддэ) в школе
нингмапа подразделяется на три уровня:


Ати-йога (изначальная йога).

Ати-йога и Ану-йога имеются только в школе нингмапа. С точки зрения
этой школы, Ати-йога ? это конечная стадия Ану-йоги, кульминация
постепенного пути. Ати-йогу называют еще Дзогченом, и действительно,
состояние, достигаемое в этой йоге, доподлинно то же самое, что и
состояние Дзогчен. Но достигается оно через путь преображения, в конце
девяти стадий постепенного пути, в то время как Дзогчен сам по себе не
постепенен и в нем прямое введение дается с самого начала.


Ану-йога (полная йога).

Ану-йога, которая в школе нингмапа подводит к Ати-йоге, использует
метод визуализации, который имеется только в этой школе. Визуализацию
проявляют мгновенно, а не строят постепенно, деталь за деталью. Вы
представляете себя божеством, но при этом более важны не детали, а
ощущение [присутствия].


Маха-йога (великая йога).

Если в школе нингмапа вершиной пути преображения является Ати-йога,
в других трех школах тибетского буддизма практика Маха-йоги, которая
включает в себя постепенную визуализацию, ведет к состоянию Махамудры.
Это состояние опять-таки не отличается от состояния Дзогчена, или
Ати-йоги, хотя метод его достижения другой.


Внешние, или низшие, тантры: Йога-тантра.

Это первый уровень пути преображения. Здесь себя представляют
божеством и начинают внутреннюю йогу, используя тонкую энергию
тела, что продолжается и на всех высших уровнях пути преображения.


Упайя-тантра (нейтральная или промежуточная тантра).

Здесь божество, или реализовавшее существо, представляют как нечто
внешнее по отношению к себе, хотя и равное, и применяют некоторые
методы внутренней йоги, а также внешние действия.


Крийя-тантра (тантра действия)

Это уровень пути очищения, и божество здесь визуализируют как внешнее
по отношению к самому себе. Используются внешние действия, чтобы
очиститься и обрести способность получить мудрость от реализовавшего
существа, а также подготовиться к работе с высшими уровнями тантры.


*Сутра ? путь отречения:

Хинаяна и Махаяна нацелены на переживание шуньяты, или пустоты, ?
основного постулата и отправной точки Тантры. Постепенный путь
требует, чтобы продвижение вверх начиналось именно отсюда, Дзогчен
же начинает прямо с высшего уровня..."*


Хоть кого-то надеюсь вразумит.

Скорейшего всем освобождения. :Wink:

----------


## Inbongo

> Да что тут особого, вся эта исключительность пути -  положительная пропаганда. Всё описанное в этом абзаце можно найти и в Тхераваде, и нет никакого особого пути Дзогчен, кроме методологии.



 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  Кали Юга рулит. В благую кальпу, человеку достаточно было услышать слово Дзогчен и он достигал освобождения. Сейчас же, есть такой огромный объем текстов, которые раньше держались в тайне, а Дзогчен распостранялся только от учителя к ученику, причем только одному самому одаренному ученику. Сейчас, учителя сами приезжают, что бы давать учения в силу возможности исчезновения последнего как такового, а люди еще пытаются спекулировать на эту тему и говорить такой бред, что становится не по себе.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Клёво, волшебно :-)))))
Дзогчен  - это Прасангика, супер :-)
оказывается не-утверждающее отрицание - это Единое Тигле.

Ну да ладно, если тут мнениями обмениваться можно, то есть, например и такое ("мнение") - 
Возрение Дзогчен - Высшее, а остальные - Тантра, Махамудра, Сутра основываются на весьма распространённой версии Прасангики, в Тантре используется тонкий ум для достижения объекта, а в Сутре - обычный, рассуждающий.
Например, в Сутре обычный ум постигает общий образ пустоты - и здесь вполне себе различные субъект и объект.
В Тантре - ....
Итак, Воззрение - разное, Практики  - разные,  с чего Плод вдруг станет одинаковым?


А девушка, которая начала эту ветку, похоже искренний человек, она честна и не обманывает себя. Значит вполне может накапливать Заслуги и Мудрость. устранять препятствия для осознания Природы Ума.

В.В.

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, людям, которые читают (и еще и пытаются "применять"!) без Передачи (т.е. попросту говоря - крадут) закрытые практики - таки слова и ссылка вообще на ННР - тоже глубоко пофигу!
> 
> ... Еще не понимаете этот факт?


Да, возможно, но эти слова, я так думаю, относятся к нам, которые пытаются их вразумить , наругать и т.д. :Kiss:

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2Лука:

я Вам доложу, уважаемый единоверец,  что примерно до 12 века в Боне существовала вполне себе оригинальная формулировка Мадхъямаки, главными выразителями которой были Меу и Дроггом.
Так вот, в те прекрасные времена считалось, что основа Сутры, Тантры и Учения об Уме одна , да и Плод также. А Методы - разные.

Это ведь легко понять, если Дзогчен - Высшая Истина, то почему не сказать об этом прямо, как о Главной Цели.
А уж на что человек способен, то он сможет выбрать из 84 000 Учений Бон.

Что касается Введения в Природу Ума, что мешает объяснить Его в Сутре, а дальше уж практиковать? Разве у всех не Одна Единственная Реальность? Собственно, Вам ведь словами объясняют, как устроен Ум, что Это такое. :-)



В.В.

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, да большинству из собравшихся это глубоко пофигу!


Ну вот и получается:
Они читают и применяют - ослабляют линию передачи,
мы ругаемся и критикуем - ослабляем линию передачи,
кто же будет сохранять ?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Хоть кого-то надеюсь вразумит.


Лука, я приводил эту же классификацию чуть выше. Как видите - никого пока не вразумило!  :Smilie:  Видите ли, люди склонны доверять СОБСТВЕННОМУ МНЕНИЮ... А когда Вы подкидываете им цитату из компетентного Учителя, входящего в непрерывную линию Передачи, они сразу же будут его слова приспосабливать под собственное мнение (это в лучшем случае, в худшем - просто пропустят мимо ушей)... 

Поэтому вновь и вновь с упорством маньяков люди будут доказывать, что закрытые источники читать можно и нужно, что введение в ригпа - это что-то из Сутры, что сам Дзогчен, это, как выразился выше один оратор, "является пост-йогачарской школой татхагатагарбхской трактовки".

Тут просто НИКОМУ НИЧЕГО не докажешь... 

Остается лишь свыкнуться с этим положением вещей и лишь радоваться тому, что Ваджраяна и Дзогчен (я об этом писал несколько раз) - мощные системы. которые сами отбраковывают "шизотериков", "ищущих" и т.п.

----------


## Inbongo

> Лука, я приводил эту же классификацию чуть выше. Как видите - никого пока не вразумило!  Видите ли, люди склонны доверять СОБСТВЕННОМУ МНЕНИЮ... А когда Вы подкидываете им цитату из компетентного Учителя, входящего в непрерывную линию Передачи, они сразу же будут его слова приспосабливать под собственное мнение (это в лучшем случае, в худшем - просто пропустят мимо ушей)... 
> 
> Поэтому вновь и вновь с упорством маньяков люди будут доказывать, что закрытые источники читать можно и нужно, что введение в ригпа - это что-то из Сутры, что сам Дзогчен, это, как выразился выше один оратор, "является пост-йогачарской школой татхагатагарбхской трактовки".
> 
> Тут просто НИКОМУ НИЧЕГО не докажешь... 
> 
> Остается лишь свыкнуться с этим положением вещей и лишь радоваться тому, что Ваджраяна и Дзогчен (я об этом писал несколько раз) - мощные системы. которые сами отбраковывают "шизотериков", "ищущих" и т.п.




Я согласен с вами, защитники не дремлют :Wink:  Единственное, что не хотелось бы, что людям действительно искренне вставшим на путь учения, если есть какие то сомнения не забивали мозги нелепым бредом.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Вечный Жид:
у кого-то из "компетентных Учителей, входящих в непрерывную линию передачи" почерпнул недавно, что оба подхода - небрежный и невнимательный к Учению и тот, который напротив, слишком охранительный и держится за каждую букву, оба основаны на "эго".

И это не сложно понять.

Знание, изучение остаётся Светом и Силой.
Но большинство наставлений здесь даётся не-систематично, большинство книг по Буддизму - это как бы популярная литература.
Связанное воззрение у практиков возникает редко.
Вот и рубятся за каждое слово, которое где-то вычитали, потому что знание во вне их, а не внутри.
ну и вообще, спокойнее, доброжелательнее, более открыто, и допускайте иные точки зрения - это же так интересно узнавать новое и глубже понимать то, что казалось простым совсем.

В.В.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> но эти слова, я так думаю, относятся к нам, которые пытаются их вразумить , наругать и т.д.


И к нам, безусловно, тоже относятся... Согласен.

----------


## Александр С

> Опять по второму кругу пошло... Очередной глупый совет... Зачем Вы советуете человеку читать априорно закрытый источник - наставления по Санти Маха Сангхе без Передачи от ННР?


*ИЗВИНЯЮСЬ! Я имел в виду "Кристалл и путь света", конечно. Перепутал названия*

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Видите ли, люди склонны доверять СОБСТВЕННОМУ МНЕНИЮ... А когда Вы подкидываете им цитату из компетентного Учителя, входящего в непрерывную линию Передачи...


Не знаю, как насчет мнения, но понимание точно может быть только собственным, и никаким иным.

Что касается цитат: я привел тут целых две, одну из Намкхая Норбу, другую - из I Панчен-ламы с комментарием Е.С. Далай-ламы. Смысл той и другой, на мой взгляд, совпадает. Про первую Вы сказали, что это неправильный перевод (чего от Тани Науменко, светлая ей память, ожидать не приходится), вторую просто проигнорировали.

Я, кстати, вовсе не отстаиваю какой-нибудь сумасшедший тезис, типа того, что Дзогчен и Сутра - это одно и то же. Но мне очевидно, что все в своей простоте гораздо сложнее, чем принято считать.
И в результате зачастую возникает противоположная ситуация: человек приходит на ретрит, получает "прямое введение" и читает "запрещенные" книжки потому, что ему "теперь можно". Но реальное понимание при этом может остаться на нуле.

Не существует никаких мер, гарантирующих понимание.
И не существует никаких формальных признаков, свидетельствующих о его отсутствии.

----------


## Fritz

> Дзогчен - это Прасангика, супер :-)
> оказывается не-утверждающее отрицание - это Единое Тигле.


Это у Вас в Боне единое тигле, а в буддизме единое тигле - это неутверждающее отрицание, которое к тому же то растворяется, то в нектар  избыточный преобразуется.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Но большинство наставлений здесь даётся не-систематично, большинство книг по Буддизму - это как бы популярная литература.


Я бы сказал бы так: 

*Учение самими Учителями дается систематично* (взять хотя бы Чоки Нима Ринпоче, который 12 или 13 лет специально приезжает в Россию, чтобы давать Дхарму; вот, к примеру, в прошлом году не закончил давать "Самую суть", в этом год приехал и завершил; Патрул Ринпоче, который также каждый год приезжает в Россию и последовательно дает наставления по "Словам моего Всеблагого Учителя". Да массу примеров можно привести), но *это мы сами несистематически получаем (и воспринимаем!) эти наставления.*

И второе. 

"Большинство книг по буддизму - это "популярная литература", как Вы выразились, только для тех, кто не имеет собственного Учителя и Передачи. *Лично для меня любая книга, написанная компетентным Учителем - это прямые наставления*... (ну, про тексты практик Ваджраяны и Дзогчена я и не говорю)... 

Как сказал Гампопа  




> "Всем, кто придет в этот мир и будет относиться ко мне с почтением и преданностью и захочет лично встретиться со мною (если б была такая возможность), я советую изучить "Драгоценные четки для Высшего Пути", "Драгоценное украшение Освобождения" и другие мои произведения. Я уверяю, что это равносильно личной встрече со мной"."


Так что здесь все зависит от Вашего личного отношения - если Вы относитесь к коренным текстам по Дхарме, тантре и т.п. как к "популярной литературе" - то и "отдача" от их изучения будет соответствующая... Согласны?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... воззрение Дзогчен — это Воззрение системы Мадхьямика-Прасангика, конечная цель учения Будды и высшее направление среди буддийских философий; впервые оно было изложено Нагарджуной и его учеником Арьядэвой.


Сергей, я тоже уважаю покойную Татьяну, однако здесь, повторюсь, ошибка в ОДНОЙ БУКВЕ: надо читать не "он*О*", а "он*А*" (система)... 

Возможно, это просто опечатка. Татьяна вряд ли могла допустить такой смысловой ляп!

Вы уж извините, когда Нирманакайя Гараб Дордже стал давать Дзогчен в этом мире, ни Нагарджуны, ни Арьядевы и в проекте не было). То же можно сказать и про бонский Дзогчен. Прикиньте сами по датам! ... Согласны?

По поводу же Ваших других цитат, я не игнорировал, а Вас немножко опередил и практически подтвердил Ваши мысли, см.: 

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...0&postcount=48

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2Фриц:
главное не забывать, что (Вам)  "утверждать ничего нельзя" :-))))))))))))))

В.В.

----------


## Айвар

> Слава б-гу, хоть один нормальный человек достойно написал! Спасибо, Айвар!


На здоровье, Вечный Еврей!

Ваше (наше) совместное обсуждение, вместе с Сергеем Хос и Хайам, напомнило мне одну притчу, в которой одно гневное и одно мирное божество спорят между собой о первенстве, когда вдруг внезапно появляется Божественну Мать и превращает их в своих служанок. Осознав ситуацию, оба божества склоняются в почтительном поклоне перед Махамудрой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ИЗВИНЯЮСЬ! Я имел в виду "Кристалл и путь света", конечно. Перепутал названия


Тогда виноват, Александр! Прошу прощения!

----------


## Eternal Jew

> На здоровье, Вечный Еврей!
> 
> Ваше (наше) совместное обсуждение


Правильнее было бы перевести "Вечный жид" (т.к. это устоявшееся выражение).  :Smilie:  
... Ну да ладно - как не называйте, только в газовую печь не ставьте...  :Smilie: 

Так вот...  - мне тоже напоминает...  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

> А девушка, которая начала эту ветку, похоже искренний человек, она честна и не обманывает себя. Значит вполне может накапливать Заслуги и Мудрость. устранять препятствия для осознания Природы Ума.
> 
> В.В.


Вот это точно. Если человек не боится говорить, что думает и прямо задает вопросы, то это признак искреннего желания разобраться.




> Тогда виноват, Александр! Прошу прощения!


Хорошо, что поправили.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, я тоже уважаю покойную Татьяну, однако здесь, повторюсь, ошибка в ОДНОЙ БУКВЕ: надо читать не "он*О*", а "он*А*" (система)...


Скорее всего это действительно так: ведь в английском это просто it, и сразу не поймешь, "она" или "оно".

Но суть в том, что и подлинный смысл воззрения Дзогчен об изначальной чистоте и неутверждающего отрицания прасанги - один: Дхармакая. Поэтому при правильной практике они в равной мере могут стать путем, возводящим к своему источнику.

----------


## Айвар

> А я и не говорю, что Дзогчен = Сутре, но лишь о том, что в своем воззрении Дзогчен и Сутры праджняпарамиты идентичны.


Приветствую вас Сергей!

Я тоже как-то пытался выразить мысль о тождестве сутр Дзогчена с сутрами.
К сожалению мне это тогда не удалось, я запутался и увяз.
Теперь я это вижу немного под другим углом, а именно 
Любое Священное Писание имеет форму сутр или высказываний авторитетного источника с вкрапления или описаниями жизни автора. 
Если сутры Дзогчен претендуют на роль Священного Писания то они и выражены в форме сутр.
Но есть большая разница в том, как читают Священное Писание и кто это делает, неофит или епископ и прочее ... если интересно потом, больше.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 вечный Жид:
я , собственно, за то, чтобы "жить не тужить, никого не осуждать, никому не досаждать и всем моё почтение".
Вера - это Основа практики, тут нет вопросов.

но что касается Учения. тут такое дело - подробные комментария на нёндро - это очень хорошо, но ведь здесь многие интересуются большим, - а именно "глубоким и широким" пониманием Воззрения.
Кроме того, очевидно, что здесь у людей есть вопросы, связанные с тем. как вписать Дхарму в наш контекст. И тут нужна некая творческая смелость и внутреннее знание, - что сохранить необходимо, а что можно изменить, а что необходимо углубить и уделить больше времени.
Насколько я мог видеть в Индии-Непале миряне не претендуют на это (то есть на "глубокое и широкое знание").
А у нас вот по-другому. Хотят и жизни радоваться, и йогинами именоваться...

С другой строные, когда-то "белые люди" поумнеют и, возможно, начнут задавать "неудобные вопросы".
Но список этих вопросов зависит от индивидуального выбора, кто-то хочет быть овцов в стаде доброго Пастыря, а кто-то вольной антилопой по холмам скакать. или вообще орлом парить над :-)

Но это. конечно, моё субъективное, очень частное мнение.

В.В.

----------


## Inbongo

> 2Лука:
> 
> я Вам доложу, уважаемый единоверец,  что примерно до 12 века в Боне существовала вполне себе оригинальная формулировка Мадхъямаки, главными выразителями которой были Меу и Дроггом.
> Так вот, в те прекрасные времена считалось, что основа Сутры, Тантры и Учения об Уме одна , да и Плод также. А Методы - разные.
> 
> Это ведь легко понять, если Дзогчен - Высшая Истина, то почему не сказать об этом прямо, как о Главной Цели.
> А уж на что человек способен, то он сможет выбрать из 84 000 Учений Бон.
> 
> Что касается Введения в Природу Ума, что мешает объяснить Его в Сутре, а дальше уж практиковать? Разве у всех не Одна Единственная Реальность? Собственно, Вам ведь словами объясняют, как устроен Ум, что Это такое. :-)
> ...



А к чему вообще ваше замечание?


Кто сказал, что объяснить его в Сутре нельзя, конечно можно, но только на интеллектуальном уровне, об этом и речь. Да и как по вашему можно "практиковать природу ума"?, не вернее ли будет практиковать находясь в природе ума? Уважаемый "единоверец" Может быть как устроен ум и объясняют словами, и даже введение делают, но естественное состояние ригпа можно только пережить, осознать и т.д. 
Естественно основа одна, цель одна, разница в методе достижения, миллионы кальп или за одну жизнь. Или в Бардо. Читайте выше все написанно и процитированно, уважаемый "единоверец".

----------


## Inbongo

> Это у Вас в Боне единое тигле, а в буддизме единое тигле - это неутверждающее отрицание, которое к тому же то растворяется, то в нектар  избыточный преобразуется.


А речь вообще не о Бон. 99% цитат Буддийских учителей.

----------


## Inbongo

> Приветствую вас Сергей!
> 
> Я тоже как-то пытался выразить мысль о тождестве сутр Дзогчена с сутрами.
> К сожалению мне это тогда не удалось, я запутался и увяз.
> Теперь я это вижу немного под другим углом, а именно 
> Любое Священное Писание имеет форму сутр или высказываний авторитетного источника с вкрапления или описаниями жизни автора. 
> Если сутры Дзогчен претендуют на роль Священного Писания то они и выражены в форме сутр.
> Но есть большая разница в том, как читают Священное Писание и кто это делает, неофит или епископ и прочее ... если интересно потом, больше.


Дзогчен устная передача.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Лука:
а Вы сами как-то без слов или помимо них  поняли Природу Ума?
То есть от Ума к Уму? :-)))))))

Насколько я понимаю, словами объясняют, как практиковать Шине, а дальше (также словами объясняют)  как из развитого Шине "извлечь" Лхатонг - видение Истинной Природы.

Разве Сутра не описывает Реальность=Природу Ума? А таке, как накапливать Заслуги?

Разве Тантра не описывает Реальность=Природу Ума? А также...?


И самое интересное - что значит "пережить и осознать" - как какое-то ментальное чувство что ли? :-) Что значит "осознать", и что Вы "осознаёте" при этом, как-то тайно-образующе, мистически?

Конечно, практика Дзогчен -пребывать в Природе, но кто эти способные люди, и что делают и практикуют иные не столь совершенные  в промежутках между тунами?

/Насчет исчисления кальп - кто и где будет и за какой срок, это только Будде ведомо.
Карма - самый скрытый объект с точки зрения Теории Познания./

В.В.

----------


## Inbongo

> 2 Лука:
>  это только Будде ведомо./
> 
> В.В.



Вы бы еще сказали, на все воля Господня))

----------


## ullu

> Но большинство наставлений здесь даётся не-систематично, большинство книг по Буддизму - это как бы популярная литература.


Хмхм, в свете затронутой здесь тему Санти Маха Сангхи говорить о не систематичности наставлений чересчур не серьезно.
Патрул Ринпоче вроде так же организовал шедру для систематического обучения. Но я к сожалению только слышала что такое есть и подробностей не знаю.

Я думаю что люди просто не знают о том, что такие системы обучения существуют.

Про книги я тоже не совсем согласна. Соколько я слушаю Намкай Норбу Ринпоче , и закрытые и открытые лекции, все учение целиком глубоко и полно дается и в ,так называемых, популярных книгах и лекциях, а в закрытой литературе объясняются подробно детали непосредственно практики, конечно это для тех, кто решил практиковать уже и хочет узнать что им надо делать конкретно.
Но открытые книги я бы популярной литературой не назвала. 
Когда я в первый раз слушала закрытую лекцию, я, перед ней, подумала, интересно что ещё можно такого объяснять, что может быть глубже чем те объяснения что были даны уже? Я не услышала никаких более сущностных объяснений воззрения. Но были подробно объяснены многие методы. Вот этого , конечно, в открытой литературе нет. Но это и правильно.

----------


## Inbongo

> 2 Лука:
> а Вы сами как-то без слов или помимо них  поняли Природу Ума?
> То есть от Ума к Уму? :-)))))))
> 
> 
> 
> В.В.



Не передергивайте, природа ума постигается. От ума к уму, идет передача. С помощью слов можно характеризовать определенные аспекты переживания. И конечно же с помощью слов на интеллектуальном уровне можно объяснить что угодно, но только на интеллектуальном

----------


## Inbongo

> 2 Лука:
> 
> 
> Разве Сутра не описывает Реальность=Природу Ума? А таке, как накапливать Заслуги?
> 
> Разве Тантра не описывает Реальность=Природу Ума? А также...?
> 
> 
> И самое интересное - что значит "пережить и осознать" - как какое-то ментальное чувство что ли? :-) Что значит "осознать", и что Вы "осознаёте" при этом, как-то тайно-образующе, мистически?
> ...


А почему вы ставите знак равенства, между этими понятиями?

Пережить и осознать - это только слова, которые являясь проявлениями беспокойного ума создают цепляние и дуалистическое размышление, как видно на вашем примере)))

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2Уллу:
давайте вместе улыбнёмся,
но разве не стиль высказываний "дзогченоидов" стал притчей во языцех (за пределами ДО)?
Или просто их как-то недостаточно тренируют что ли (?)

В.В.

На всякий случай, "дзоченоид" не несёт уничижительных смыслов.

----------


## ullu

> 2Уллу:
> давайте вместе улыбнёмся,
> но разве не стиль высказываний "дзогченоидов" стал притчей во языцех (за пределами ДО)?
> Или просто их как-то недостаточно тренируют что ли (?)
> 
> В.В.
> 
> На всякий случай, "дзоченоид" не несёт уничижительных смыслов.


А что за стиль?
И вы уверены что так высказываются люди, изучающие СМС? Может так высказываются люди вообще ничего не изучающие?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Ну это просто аллюзия на знаменитое стихотворение 6-го патриарха. (Не намекаете ли вы, что дзогчен это тибетоизированный вариант дзэн? )


Я бы сказал так. Я намекаю на то, что подобно тому, как нп оригинальная черта дзена - практика коанов не имеет доктринальных корней, а является естественным сострадательным ответом просветленного ума на ситуацию учеников, так и дзогчен, будучи учением прямого, а не опосредованного (ментальными конструктами и даже просто словами) смысла, не имеет "доктринальных" корней ни в дзене, ни в выдуманных терминологических мутантах типа той самой упомянутой выше татхагатагарбхи.
При этом мыслители, которые на основе поверхостных признаков находят дзогчен "не отличающимся" от мадхъямаки ли, от тхеравады ли, и даже от дзена, по сути просто не особо глубоко разбираются в предмете. Потому что не только мадхъямака со своими неутверждающими отрицаниями, но даже дзен с коанами работает с дискурсивным умом. А дзогчен ничего не делает с ним, его цель природа ума. Это сильно не одно и то же.

Если "дзогчен спрашивают" о феноменах, его сформулированный ответ действительно не будет отличаться от мадхъямаки-прасангики, но не потому, что они "стоят на одном" или "ведут к одному" или вообще "одно и то же", а скорее потому что дзогчену нет никакого дела до феноменов и ответ даётся из вежливости и наиболее внутренне непротиворечивый, что совпадает с позицией прасангики. Если кого-то это вводит в заблуждение.. ну тут извините, пытаться объять необъятное и не рисковать треснуть..  :Smilie:

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2Лука:
как у Вас передача от ума к уму идёт, откуда Вы узнаёте, что она к Вам дошла?:-)
Возможно, Вы не сомневаетесь, - "была дано. значит получено".

Я простой вопрос задал, без подвоха.
вопрос был,  - что Вы осознаёте,  - всего-то.

Понимаете, Сутра, Тантра, Мадхъямака -это ведь из книжки понятия.
Что в уме человека происходит - у него что там разные реальности или разные виды ума (ум Сутры, ум Тантры...)?

Ну и вот, Вам объяснили (в процессе введения) , как устроен ум,  - и что произошло, как по волшебству Вы сразу стали Буддой, увидели и поняли всё, -  или просто ухватились за мимолётное переживание и пометили - "вот оно"?

/И ещё капля - Вы позиционируете себя как практик Бонского Дзогчена,  - возможно,  Вы не согласитесь, но учение Намкхая Норбу это не Бонский Дзогчен./

/Что до "моего примера", - Вам, возможно, виднее.
Но замечу, чтобы делать личные выводы, мы недостаточно знакомы :-)/

В.В.

----------


## Inbongo

> 2Лука:
> 
> 
> /И ещё капля - Вы позиционируете себя как практик Бонского Дзогчена,  - возможно,  Вы не согласитесь, но учение Намкхая Норбу это не Бонский Дзогчен./
> 
> 
> 
> В.В.



я в курсе, что учение в передачи  ННР не Бонский Дзогчен. Цитаты из последнего привожу потому, что часто натыкался на сектантский подход со стороны некоторых участников, когда приводил цитаты из Бонских текстов, привожу Буддийские дабы пресечь выражения типа "не Буддийские источники авторитетом не являются и т.д. тем более, причем здесь Бонский не Бонский, вы, что делаете какие-то кардинальные различия. И вообще Дзогчен не может быть Бонским или Буддийским начнем с этого. Я себя не позиционирую, а практикую в традиции Бон. Чувствуете разницу?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А что за стиль?
> И вы уверены что так высказываются люди, изучающие СМС? Может так высказываются люди вообще ничего не изучающие?


*+ 100* 

*Ullu*, Вы знаете, у нас с Вами много лет в заочной полемике отношения несколько натянутые, но я вот буквально пару недель назад, перед поездкой на Намкая Норбу и Чоки Нима всерьез подумывал о том, чтобы с Вами лично встретиться, извиниться за некоторый недостойный тон, который часто проскальзывал во многих моих сообщениях по отношению к вам... 

Поэтому уж извините (заочно), что по указанному поводу на этот раз встретиться не довелось из-за нехватки времени - нужно было срочно уезжать по маршруту "аэр. Домодедово" - "Салют". Хорошо?    (Но тема остается открытой)  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (29.10.2012)

----------


## Legba

> Хмхм, в свете затронутой здесь тему Санти Маха Сангхи говорить о не систематичности наставлений чересчур не серьезно.
> Патрул Ринпоче вроде так же организовал шедру для систематического обучения. Но я к сожалению только слышала что такое есть и подробностей не знаю.


Рискну немного добавить.
Практически у всех Учителей, много учащих "западников" уже есть многолетние шедры.
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - СМС
Чоки Нима Ринпоче - Шедра в Непале.
Чога Ринпоче - Шедра в США
Патрул Ринпоче - Шедра в Бельгии
Вобщем и целом - очевидно, что серъезно занимающимся придется учиться. Собственно говоря так же, как учились сами Учителя. Увы, с махасиддхами, сразу все прорубающими, дело плохо.  :Wink: 




> Что в уме человека происходит - у него что там разные реальности или разные виды ума (ум Сутры, ум Тантры...)?


Ну, почти так. Точнее сказать, Сутра и Тантры имеют дело с разными "умами".




> Недзогченовские системы гелуг, сакья и кагью разделяют ум или умственную деятельность на три уровня:
> 1. Грубая умственная деятельность — это чувственное познание, которое всегда неконцептуально.
> 2. Тонкая умственная деятельность включает как концептуальное, так и неконцептуальное познание.
> 3. Тончайший уровень умственной деятельности, который лежит в основе всякой активности ума, это ясный свет (’ od-gsal), он по определению неконцептуален, но более тонок, нежели грубый и тонкий неконцептуальные уровни умственной деятельности.
> 
> Сутра и низшие классы тантр задействуют для постижения пустотности тонкую умственную деятельность. Только ануттара-йога — наивысший класс тантры — выходит на уровень умственной деятельности ясного света и использует его для этой цели .
> 
> Подобно этому, практики сутры и низших классов тантры в системе ньингма для постижения пустотности задействуют сем. Только дзогчен выходит на уровень ригпа и задействует его для этой цели.


Это отсюда: http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru..._dzogchen.html

----------


## Inbongo

> 2Лука:
> как у Вас передача от ума к уму идёт, откуда Вы узнаёте, что она к Вам дошла?:-)
> Возможно, Вы не сомневаетесь, - "была дано. значит получено".
> 
> Я простой вопрос задал, без подвоха.
> вопрос был,  - что Вы осознаёте,  - всего-то.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Передача не у меня идет, а в Дзогчен, от ума к уму. 

Вопрос, "что вы осознаете", вы считаете простым? Тем более, что осознаю я, не предмет дискурса на форуме.

Цитата:
"...В различных религиях и духовных традициях были разработаны свои пути устранения 
страстей и достижения самореализации. В традиции Юнгдрунг бон это метод 
отречения, метод трансформации и метод освобождения. 

Для работы со страстями мы можем использовать пример ядовитого растения. 
Согласно интерпретации Сутр, такое растение должно быть уничтожено, поскольку 
нет других путей разрешения проблемы его ядовитости. Адепт Сутр отрекается от 
всех страстей. 

Согласно тантрической системе, практик Тантры должен взять ядовитое растение и 
смешать его с другим растением, чтобы создать противоядие: он не отвергает 
страсти, а пытается трансформировать их во вспомогательные средства для своей 
практики. Адепт Тантры подобен врачу, который превращает ядовитые растения в 
лекарство. 

Павлин, с другой стороны, поедает ядовитые растения, так как обладает 
способностью использовать энергию, содержащуюся в яде, для того чтобы еще больше 
увеличить свою красоту, то есть он превращает ядовитое качество растения в 
энергию роста. Это и есть метод Дзогчен — освобождение страстей по мере их 
возникновения без каких бы то ни было усилий. .."

Цитата:

"... Язык и логика философии подобны оружию и 
темным сетям. Дебаты — это лишь словесные концепции, а тантрическая практика, 
преобразуя ум, не позволяет ему пребывать в его истинной природе. Ученые мужи 
имеют бессмысленное понимание, их видение и медитация подобны пузырям, это 
просто слова без приложения на практике. Все это не истинная практика, конечное 
состояние ничем необусловлено. Нет никакой практики, которую следовало бы 
выполнять, нет никаких затмевающих факторов, и как только вы достигли истинного 
понимания, нет больше ничего, что следовало бы изменить или к чему следовало бы 
прикладывать усилия". .."

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2Лука:
то, что Дзогчен не может быть Бонским или Буддийским - это мнение ННР. Не все так считают.

Насчёт "чувствовать разницу" - чувствуют звуки,  цвета и прочее аналогичное.
Разницу  - понимают или постигают, это ментальный объект. Но это мелочи:-)
Вы знаете, в одной Бонской молитве сказано "превратим все (свои) сердечные мысли в сущность Бон - стремление помогать  другим".

Я не знаю, что Вы практикуете и насколько успешно - это не моё дело.
Поэтому и никакой "разницы почувствовать не могу". :-)

Может, мне Вам что-нибудь просто хорошее сказать, чтобы Ваш тон стал дружелюбнее?
Например, что последователей Бон не много потому, что "Учение чисто и глубоко". и на Вас как практике видны отсветы этой чистоты и глубины?

Что и Вы,и я, в меру сил следуем Свастике, и что это объединяет гораздо сильнее, чем мелкие недопонимания? 
:-)

Здесь люди редко говорят друг другу приятное - возможно, Вы щедрый. добрый и отзывчивый человек, искренне и серьёзно практикующий? 

Добавить чего-то, если что упустил? :-)

В.В.

----------


## Inbongo

> 2Лука:
> то, что Дзогчен не может быть Бонским или Буддийским - это мнение ННР. Не все так считают.
> 
> Насчёт "чувствовать разницу" - чувствуют звуки,  цвета и прочее аналогичное.
> Разницу  - понимают или постигают, это ментальный объект. Но это мелочи:-)
> Вы знаете, в одной Бонской молитве сказано "превратим все (свои) сердечные мысли в сущность Бон - стремление помогать  другим".
> 
> Я не знаю, что Вы практикуете и насколько успешно - это не моё дело.
> Поэтому и никакой "разницы почувствовать не могу". :-)
> ...


Ну вот опять вы о словах, к сожалению русский язык как и любой другой ограничен, поэтому некоторые слова интерпритировать можно как угодно. По поводу молитвы - эти слова есть не только "в одной Бонской молитве" Где Бон заменяется на учение. 

Не знаю, что можно добавить, так как не вижу, что упущенно)))

Может и вы человек душевный и искренне следующий вечному Бон)) И слова ваши пропитаны чистым сиянием Ясного Света)))

----------


## Inbongo

> 2Лука:
> то, что Дзогчен не может быть Бонским или Буддийским - это мнение ННР. Не все так считают.
> 
> 
> В.В.




Хотя практикующие Дзогчен были во всех тибетских религиозных традициях (Пятый 
Далай-лама школы гелуг, Третий Кармапа Ранжунг Дордже школы кагью и Граспа 
Гьятлтцен школы сакья),* самые важные линии преемственности учений Дзогчен 
принадлежат именно коренной религиозной традиции Тибета — бон и старейшей школе 
тибетского буддизма — ньингма. Обе эти традиции классифицируют свои учения по "девяти 
Путям" практики, ведущим к просветлению или самореализации, и в обеих 
классификациях Дзогчен является девятым и высшим Путем. 
*

Мнение Тензина Вангьяла Ринпоче))))

Скорейшего вам освобождения.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2Лука:
есть просьба - удалите пост свой с "моей" цитатой.
Лучше это в частном порядке обсудить.
С уважением.
В.В.

----------


## Inbongo

> Хорошо,  - что до "скорейшего освобождения", то я тут ещё хочу немного подзадержаться.
> Я Вам скажу немного, что практик Дзогчен осознаёт,  когда созерцает,
> его (непостоянное) ригпа осознаёт его же (постоянную)  Природу Ума.
> Ригпа и Природа Ума называются в текстах по-разному, у них есть определё
> нный "синонимический ряд".
> И эти названия, "разные слова" проясняют процесс.
> И это не является секретом или чьей-то частной тайной.
> Если кто-то где-то говорит об осознании, имеется в виду это. :-)
> А то, что Вы пишете, это всё хорошо, но это взгляд из окна самолёта :-)
> ...


С корее всего  скажу, что проясню  для себя хоть что - то в практике. И лучше уж смотреть из окна самолета, чем из окна квартиры на окружающий сансарический мирок.))) :Wink:

----------


## Inbongo

> .
> И эти названия, "разные слова" проясняют процесс.
> 
> 
> В.В.


Интересно, какой именно процесс они проясняют?

----------


## Inbongo

> Если кто-то где-то говорит об осознании, имеется в виду это. :-)
> 
> В.В.


Что это? :EEK!:

----------


## Inbongo

> Я Вам скажу немного, что практик Дзогчен осознаёт,  когда созерцает,
> 
> 
> В.В.


Если практик находится в Ригпа - он ничего не осознает, он находится в природе ума. В дзогчен нет созерцания, так как нет визуализации, визуализация - это тантра. Что созерцать?

----------


## Александр С

"аллах дал человеку два уха и один рот, чтобы он слушал в два раза больше, чем говорил"

----------


## Inbongo

> "аллах дал человеку два уха и один рот, чтобы он слушал в два раза больше, чем говорил"


еще он дал ему мозг, что бы думал, что слушать и что говорить.

----------


## Sadhak

> Если практик находится в Ригпа - он ничего не осознает, он находится в природе ума.


Как же он бедный умудряется еще и что-то делать при этом ничего не осознавая-то? И как он вообще осознает, что ничего не осознает? Сказал ему об этом потом кто-то?

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2Садхак:
да, такого в сети "богато".

В.В.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ...мыслители, которые на основе поверхостных признаков находят дзогчен "не отличающимся" от мадхъямаки ли, от тхеравады ли, и даже от дзена, по сути просто не особо глубоко разбираются в предмете.


А что, кто-то зедсь такое утверждал? Я что-то не заметил.
Были две цитаты, из Первого Панчен-ламы и из Норбу Римпоче, о том, что ВОЗЗРЕНИЕ мадхъямаки-прасангики и дзогчена сходятся к одному.

А про "одно и то же" я что-то не припомню.

----------


## Хайам

> И вам тоже самое что и Fritz'у





> Тело света реализуете когда приходите пообщаемся про положительную пропаганду.


Тогда я не захочу приходить к вам  :Smilie: 
Только обьясните,что значит тело.Свет это пространство и в нем ничего нет,хотя он все .



> Гараб Дордже получил передачу от "небесного" (т.е. типа дева) бодхисатвы Ваджрапани.
> "


Многие люди общаются с более  сильными энергиями.



> Я Вам скажу, что дают мне такие истории. Они мне дают понимание, что мне ой как далеко до таких способностей


.
Думаете много ,о способностях.



> А народ самостаятельно без передачи обнаруживший


Интересная постановка)Это естественно  ,ведь только сам человек знает себя. Не  личность ,а ум* или дух как угодно.Он сам прорывается сквозь  личность,это его желание и стремление.Для личности комфортнее в сансаре :Smilie: 



> Пусть уж тогда Учение идет дает раз у них есть это знание.


. 
Один  раз увидеть  Свет, не значит быть готовым к учению.



> а не практики испрашивает какие-то на форуме, нафег они им?


Чтобы быстрей раскрыться и давать учение   -гыы-



> Они же уже обнаружили...


Обнаружить мало , я так понимаю учителя и святые постоянно в них.



> Дайте нам со своими небольшими способностями


Скромняга)У нас у всех  одинаковые способности,разная загрязненность ума.




> Но цель-то какая всего этого? куда идем?


Я должна раскрыть свои способности,чтобы мое Пространство сделало то ради чего родилось.То есть, меня не должно быть.



> т.е. попросту говоря - крадут закрытые практики


Начнем с того ,что   лично я наблюдаю и общаюсь со своим умом * с детства.Точнее  раньше я  думала,что это я общаюсь( думала,что с Богом).Оказалось наоборот ,это он озаряет.
Все  эти практики на пространство,метод 4,21 семзин ... Мой ум*  знал и без  Драгоценного  учителя.Только я ,как личность не знала  что это  практики и как называются и кому принадлежат. 
Не знала так же ,что мой  ум*,Бог  )Занимается вороством,прошу прощения   :Big Grin: 
Он  сам ,понимаете? То что он хочет ,то к чему он стремится то и делаю.Я не насилую его,не препятствую  и не стремлюсь делать их сама.



> Дзогчен устная передача.


Но ум ,то наш)



> Вы бы еще сказали, на все воля Господня))


А кто,  у нас  Господин?

----------


## Inbongo

> Как же он бедный умудряется еще и что-то делать при этом ничего не осознавая-то? И как он вообще осознает, что ничего не осознает? Сказал ему об этом потом кто-то?



вот такими вопросами и задаются не практикующие  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Сергей Хос:
"ВОЗЗРЕНИЕ мадхъямаки-прасангики и дзогчена сходятся к одному."
Что это за одно? 
Всё сводится к Воззрению Дзогчен или какому-то другому?

В.В.

----------


## Inbongo

> Тогда я не захочу приходить к вам 
> Только обьясните,что значит тело.Свет это пространство и в нем ничего нет,хотя он все .
> Многие люди общаются с более  сильными энергиями.
> .
> Думаете много ,о способностях.
> 
> Интересная постановка)Это естественно  ,ведь только сам человек знает себя. Не  личность ,а ум* или дух как угодно.Он сам прорывается сквозь  личность,это его желание и стремление.Для личности комфортнее в сансаре
> . 
> Один  раз увидеть  Свет, не значит быть готовым к учению.
> ...



Может сначала почитаете Тибетскую книгу мертвых, что бы некоторые основные понятия вам яснее стали. Кстати там очень много про свет :Smilie:

----------


## Хайам

> Может сначала почитаете Тибетскую книгу мертвых, что бы некоторые основные понятия вам яснее стали. Кстати там очень много про свет


Почитаю.Спасибо.А у меня папа клиническую переживал и  есть  одно обстоятельство ,которое меня заинтриговало.
Ему ясно сказали ,что он не все сделал.
Говорит ли это о том ,что что то определено  заранее?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Многие люди общаются с более  сильными энергиями.


Это случаем не с зелеными ли человечками? :EEK!:

----------


## Inbongo

> Почитаю.Спасибо.А у меня папа клиническую переживал и  есть  одно обстоятельство ,которое меня заинтриговало.
> Ему ясно сказали ,что он не все сделал.
> Говорит ли это о том ,что что то определено  заранее?



Там про это все рассказано

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Там про это все рассказано


Нет, уважаемый Лука, вы ошибаетесь: про общение с зелеными человечками там ничего нет!  :Smilie:   Так что не стоит обманывать ожидания барышни...  :Smilie:

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

ой какие мы добрые тут собрались, внимательные и доброжелательные :-(
и знающие к тому же :-(
настоящие буддисты

В.В.

----------


## Хайам

> Это случаем не с зелеными ли человечками?


Я имею ввиду сам принцип) . Многие люди имеют связь с энергией их превышающей.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 2 Сергей Хос:
> "ВОЗЗРЕНИЕ мадхъямаки-прасангики и дзогчена сходятся к одному."
> Что это за одно? 
> Всё сводится к Воззрению Дзогчен или какому-то другому?


Они сводятся к понимаю того, что нет такой вещи "ВОЗЗРЕНИЕ".

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Сергей Хос:
ну, а вот если спросить,  чем тогда практикующие люди отличаются от животных - коровок и комаров,  - Вы скажите, что у животных есть воззрение (или ВОЗЗРЕНИЕ)?

Ту , конечно, можно спросить, что такое "понимание", но я как-то наивно рассчитывал, что Вы просто подтвердите, что ВОЗЗРЕНИЕ Дзогчен самое высшее.

Ну, да, ну , да,

"бескрайний простор, ничего святого" :-)))
тут уж не до ВОЗЗРЕНИЯ.


В.В.

----------


## Sadhak

> вот такими вопросами и задаются не практикующие


Они много еще что делают, но вопрос был к практикующему, верно? Если таковой считает, что "Если практик находится в Ригпа - он ничего не осознает, он находится в природе ума", то не мог бы он прояснить этот вышеуказанный парадокс, противоречащий как здравому смыслу, так и всему, что я понял из слов Ринпоче по этому поводу? Пребывающий в ригпа практик дзогчена ничего не осознает в это время? Как удивительно, что некоторым все же удается в этот момент даже давать учение каким-то образом... Хотя вполне вероятно в таком "отрубе" находилась в момент объяснения ключевых вещей определенная часть его слушателей, нет?

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Сергей Хос:
или надо было спросить Вас, является ли "вещью" Высшее ВОЗЗРЕНИЕ,
то есть как вещи Его нет, а как не вещь - ОНО есть?
:-)))))

В.В.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Садхак:
ну, Вы тут совсем со словами уже свирепствуете!
Не важны  и неправильны все эти неувязочки :-)))))))))

В.В.

----------


## Хайам

> "Если практик находится в Ригпа - он ничего не осознает, он находится в природе ума",


Просто им не сказали,что Ригпа и Природа ума это разные вещи.Ригпа это  оболочка Ума*.
И их задача прорвать эту Ригпу и выйти в пространство(суть)   :Smilie:

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2Хайам:
насчёт оболочки, боюсь, что всё как раз наоборот.

Что кого охватывает, -  солнце охватывает  небо, или небо охватывает солнце?

Но лучше об этом поменьше распространяться, - ещё лучше читать и задавать вопросы тем. кто может что-нибудь объяснить .

В.В.

----------


## Inbongo

> Они много еще что делают, но вопрос был к практикующему, верно? Если таковой считает, что "Если практик находится в Ригпа - он ничего не осознает, он находится в природе ума", то не мог бы он прояснить этот вышеуказанный парадокс, противоречащий как здравому смыслу, так и всему, что я понял из слов Ринпоче по этому поводу? Пребывающий в ригпа практик дзогчена ничего не осознает в это время? Как удивительно, что некоторым все же удается в этот момент даже давать учение каким-то образом... Хотя вполне вероятно в таком "отрубе" находилась в момент объяснения ключевых вещей определенная часть его слушателей, нет?


Смотря, что подразумевать под осознаванием. Интересно где вы увидели противоречие? Какое осознавание вы имеете в виду. Осознавание порожденное размышлениями(мыслью), или реальное осознавание Дзогпаченпо ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 2 Сергей Хос:
> или надо было спросить Вас, является ли "вещью" Высшее ВОЗЗРЕНИЕ,
> то есть как вещи Его нет, а как не вещь - ОНО есть?


Ну зачем же так лапидарно?
Его нет в том смысле, что его невозможно обнаружить.
Или иначе: оно состоит именно в этом необнаружении.

----------


## Inbongo

> Просто им не сказали,что Ригпа и Природа ума это разные вещи.Ригпа это  оболочка Ума*.
> И их задача прорвать эту Ригпу и выйти в пространство(суть)


Вы с ума сведете, подобными высказываниями :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Хайам

> 2Хайам:
> насчёт оболочки, боюсь, что всё как раз наоборот.
> 
> 
> 
> В.В.


Понимаете,Ригпа существует ,она  реальна и ее  могут познать  все на ретрите  :Smilie: 
И при этом остатся в здравом уме,что то говорить ,двигаться  ,общаться и тп и тд.Я считаю истинным только то,что не существует и  в чем ничего нет.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> *Просто им не сказали,что Ригпа и Природа ума это разные вещи.Ригпа это оболочка Ума*. И их задача прорвать эту Ригпу и выйти в пространство(суть)*


Извините, друзья мои. 
Заканчиваю я общение в этой теме. 

Счастливо оставаться!

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Сергей Хос:
ну уж, лапидарно, что же так Его никто не обнаружил?
Вот уж где лапидарность - сказали и отрезали, а что это значит,  - что не обнаружимо, или - не находимо, не ухватимо (так ведь теплее, правда?)?...

А вот некоторые даже утверждать смеют, что они там что-то глазами своими чего-то там.... тсссс :-)))))

А некоторые  так и даже "не разлучались",  - видимо, как-то случайно забрели, да так и остались, чего суетиться-то :-))))))


В.В.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Сергей Хос:

если ВОЗЗРЕНИЯ нет (тут можно поставить многоточие... - поскольку у Вас может быть более развёрнутое объяснение, почему и как Его нет), то как быть со Знанием?

Ведь Истина - Знает?

Или Истины тоже нет? :-))))))))))

И Знания тоже нет?

( в смысле - как вещи или как-то иначе ? :-))

В.В.

----------


## Inbongo

> Они много еще что делают, но вопрос был к практикующему, верно? Если таковой считает, что "Если практик находится в Ригпа - он ничего не осознает, он находится в природе ума", то не мог бы он прояснить этот вышеуказанный парадокс, противоречащий как здравому смыслу, так и всему, что я понял из слов Ринпоче по этому поводу? Пребывающий в ригпа практик дзогчена ничего не осознает в это время? Как удивительно, что некоторым все же удается в этот момент даже давать учение каким-то образом... Хотя вполне вероятно в таком "отрубе" находилась в момент объяснения ключевых вещей определенная часть его слушателей, нет?


Если подразумевается осознание, как проявление движущегося ума, тогда - да, находясь в состоянии Ригпа, практик ничего не осознает. Если имеется ввиду чистое осознавание Дзогчен, тогда, конечно практик осознает, вы сами разобрались, что имеете в виду?  


"...Ты не можешь показать это с помощью примеров, ты не можешь исследовать это или 
познать с помощью мыслей. Ты не в состоянии устранить это, тем не менее это 
никогда не исчезает. Никакого корня нет - все пустотно. Пока ты находишься в 
этом состоянии, сохраняется и ясность - постоянная, непрекращающаяся и чистая. 
Эта ясность является самосотворенной - и никакого притивоядия не существует. Она 
вечно будет в блаженстве. Будучи всегда открытой, она свободна от заблуждений. 
Ты не можешь выразить то, что ты видел, но это всегда отличается ясностью. 
Природа этого бесконечна. Эта природа не поддается описанию. Она - вечная 
мудрость. Нет никакого субъекта, ибо видения просто присутствуют, без всяких 
мыслей - одна лишь ясность. Нет никакого различения субъекта и объекта - одна 
лишь мудрость. Это мудрость без объекта или субъекта, без какой-либо субстанции. 
Это Великий Тайный Путь Великого Совершенства - кровь сердца дакинь - и дар 
Дренпы Намкхи (дран па нам мкха'). В этом также состоит основное учение Ригпы 
Рангшара (риг па ранг шар)(18). Ты понял это? Ты реализовал это? Чудесно!” ..."


Мы об этом говорим?


"... Существуют три описания состояния 
присутствия (ригпа). Первое относится к осознаванию окружающего, второе - к 
осознаванию мышления и третье - к исконному осознаванию. Под первым 
подразумевается сознание Будды, которое заключает в себе сознания всех существ. 
Второе относится к некоторым медитационным школам, таким как Випассана, в 
которых осознавание практикуется в медитации. Если ты не практикуешь ее, ты не 
ощущаешь осознавания, и иногда оно бывает ясным, а иногда - нет. Третье 
относится к реальному осознаванию Дзогченпо. Оно всегда здесь, независимо от 
того, практикуешь ты медитацию или нет, осознаешь ты его или нет. Знаешь ты о 
нем или нет - это не имеет значения..."

----------


## Хайам

> Извините, друзья мои. 
> Заканчиваю я общение в этой теме. 
> 
> Счастливо оставаться!


Зря расстраиваетесь)
Светоносное пространство  круче всякой Ригпы :Smilie: 
Она  в нем растворятся из чего я сделала логичный вывод,что Ригпа это оболочка .

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2Хайм:
по мне ВЫ, как младенец, устами своими глаголете истину :-)
Я бы только в некоторых местах частицы отрицательные поменял на утвердительные, но и так можно не "заморачиваться".
Поскольку Абсолютная Полнота практически означает полное отсутствие.
Алилуя!
Вы - молодец и умница!

:-)

В.В.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2Хайам:
Нет,  Ригпа - это просто Свет :-)

"Он и во Тьме светит".

Но эта Тьма - это хорошая и добрая ТЬма :-)))

В.В.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

*2 Хайям.*
Второй, и последний, раз предупреждаю вас: Прекратите бредить о ригпа, дзогчене и тп. Что ВЫ ЛИЧНО по каким то своим причинам считаете истинным или неистинным здесь НЕ имеет никакого значения и является оффтопиком. Вы ничем конструктивным ещё свои оригинальные сверхидеи не подкрепили. Хотите что-то узнать, спросить, уточнить - пожалуйста. Но этот форум НЕ для разнузданного самовыражения фантазеров.

В случае продолжения или обсуждения предупреждений - получите бан на неделю.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Модератор:
да ладно, это какой-то мужской шовинизму уже.
Тут мужчины  и покруче "бредят".
Но девушка , по крайней мере, никого цитатами "не лечит" и не грубит.

В.В.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 2 Сергей Хос:
> 
> если ВОЗЗРЕНИЯ нет (тут можно поставить многоточие... - поскольку у Вас может быть более развёрнутое объяснение, почему и как Его нет), то как быть со Знанием?
> Ведь Истина - Знает?
> 
> Или Истины тоже нет? :-))))))))))
> 
> И Знания тоже нет?
> 
> ...


Не знаю уж, как у вас в Боне, но нам Гуру Падмасамбхава довольно внятно объяснил, как именно отсутствие воззрения является воззрением.


твой  ум , естественное Ригпа, есть самовозникшая Мудрость, где  воззрение  и придерживающийся  воззрения  недвойственны. Ищи того, кто держится  воззрения  – вот искал его и не нашел. *В этот момент достиг прекращения  воззрений. Нет больше  воззрений  – обрел себя.* 
Без  воззрения  и объекта  воззрения , но не впадая в безразличие безначальной шуньи, сиюминутное осознание ясно. 
*Таково  воззрение  Великого Совершенства.*
_Самоосвобождение через обнажающее внимание_

Подобное говорит и Панчен-лама о воззрении, основанном на сутрическом понимании прасангики-мадхъямаки:

суть воззрения — распознавать всё, что возникает [в сфере восприятия].

И Сакья Пандита:

Если бы существовало воззрение иное, чем свойственная пути Праджняпарамиты свобода от измышлений, такое воззрение опиралось бы на рассудочные умопостроения.

То есть воззрение - это в конечном итоге есть пребывание в знании недвойственности, а если брать его как некую идею, которую якобы можно сформулировать, то можно сказать, что его не существует.

Что касается Сутры, то если правильно применить неутверждающее отрицание прасанги к переживанию собственного Я, то практикующий и вступит в то единственное истинное воззрение, общее для Сутры и Дзогчена.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

2 Yundrung Dhargye

Обсуждения модераториала происходит в разделе "Пользовательский форум"
http://buddhist.ru/board/forumdisplay.php?f=16
Если у вас есть претензии или предложения - заводите тему там. Если нет, то здесь обсуждение закрыли.

----------


## Inbongo

> Зря расстраиваетесь)
> Светоносное пространство  круче всякой Ригпы
> Она  в нем растворятся из чего я сделала логичный вывод,что Ригпа это оболочка .



"...В этот момент не устрашись желтого света, яркого и ясного, резкого и сверкающего, но пойми его как мудрость. Пусть твой; ум покоится в нем, расслабленный, бездеятельный; пусть с жаждой устремляется к нему. Если ты познаешь его как *естественное сияние твоего собственного ума*, - даже если не чувствуешь веры и не читаешь молитву вдохновения, - все формы, краски и лучи нераздельно сольются с тобой, и ты достигнешь просветления. Если же не можешь познать его как естественное сияние твоего собственного ума, с верой молись ему: "Это луч сострадания Благословенного Ратнасамбхавы, я обрету в нем прибежище". Это крючок луча сострадания Благословенного Ратнасамбхавы - так возжелай его..."

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Сергей:
спасибо за цитаты, но любой коренной текст нуждается в комментарии, ведь правда?

А Вы знаете в чём "разница" между Самовозникшей Мудростью и Самоосознающей Мудростью? :-) Или это одно и тоже ?:-)

Понятно, что никто не станет утверждать. что обычный думающий мысли, двойственный  ум - это Истинное Знание. Кто здесь скажет, что Ригпа Еше - это идея? :-) Вряд ли.

Но ведь есть и неконцептуальное знание - Некоцептуальное Знание,  и это же Неконцептуальная Мудрость=Истинное Воззрение. Это знание Будды = Знание Абсолютного и Относительного.

Далее -  что, если применить метод Прасангики - возникнут Звук, свет и Лучи?
В Прасангике говорится ли  про Энергию,  - если  да, и этот не аффирматив ещё и энергичен и сострадателен, то и прекрасно. Но ведь не так.

В.В.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Модератор:
хотите, я Вам как участнику (смотрителю) этой дискуссии объясню, что Хайм говорит гораздо более толковые вещи, чем большинство собравшихся здесь?
И это будет и вполне конструктивно, и даже содержательно.

В.В.

----------


## Хайам

*Лука*
Вы же не хотите сказать,что я просветилась :Embarrassment: 
Я про этот свет и говорю)Только там  не кому покоится.Там только он)
И это правда круто (простите за сленг).Это дороже всего на свете.

----------


## Inbongo

> Вы же не хотите сказать,что я просветилась
> Я про этот свет и говорю)Только там  не кому покоится.Там только он)
> И это правда круто (простите за сленг).Это дороже всего на свате.


Этот свет проявление вашего ума, он не существует сам по себе, примерно это имелось в виду в цитате.

----------


## Inbongo

> *Лука*
> Вы же не хотите сказать,что я просветилась
> Я про этот свет и говорю)Только там  не кому покоится.Там только он)
> И это правда круто (простите за сленг).Это дороже всего на свете.


Конечно я не говорю, что вы просветились :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

2Yundrung Dhargye

Я не участвую в дискуссии, мое дело следить за тем, чтобы форум не превращался в шизотерическую вакханалию самоосвободившихся - каковую судьбу разделили уже давно все т.н."свободные" форумы.

Если вам нравится слушать откровения Хайям - перейдите в приват, или повстречайтесь в оффлайн и наслаждайтесь ими сколько угодно.
Расторможенные озарения людей, которые не практикуют на этом форуме оффтопик.
Я больше не буду ничего добавлять, обсуждения модераториала в этой теме будут далее удаляться.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Сергей Хос:
"суть воззрения  - распознавать всё, что возникает".
Сергей, тут надо каждое слово объяснять :-)
Вы в обычной жизни не распознаёте то, что возникает? Вы что, без сознания?
Значит, надо объяснить о чём речь, что именно имеется в виду.
Иначе, возникнет уверенность,что всё понятно :-)

А так, конечно, "Высшее воззрение - не иметь воззрений" - какую хотите половинку, такую и берите.
Хотите нет воззрения, хотите - есть.

Ну и потом. Вам же надо установить нечто, отлчиное от "неправильной" шуньи.
Значит, там есть что-то -  тогда что?
Ну, и так далее.

В.В.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Вы знаете в чём "разница" между Самовозникшей Мудростью и Самоосознающей Мудростью? :-) Или это одно и тоже ?


Это просто экзамен, или имеет отношение к теме?
Я не понял, какое.
Сколько я понимаю, rang rig ye shes - это сиюминутное самоосознавание, пребывание в реальности текущего момента.
А rang byung ye shes - это sems can gyi rgyud la ye nas gnas pa'i dbyings dang ye shes gnyis su med pa'i rig pa'o, то есть ригпа недвойственности пространства (дхату) и изначальной мудрости (еше), изначально пребывающая потоке ума всякого живого существа (извините за корявый перевод).
И что?




> Далее -  что, если применить метод Прасангики - возникнут Звук, свет и Лучи?
> В Прасангике говорится ли  про Энергию,  - если  да, и этот не аффирматив ещё и энергичен и сострадателен, то и прекрасно. Но ведь не так.


...как сказал мой обладающий подлинным всеведением благой духовный наставник Сангье Еше: «Если полностью понять, что всё возникающее [в сфере восприятия] есть результат схватывания посредством концептуального мышления, сама собой явится абсолютная реальность дхармадхату; установив в ней своё осознание, однонаправленно пребывай в медитативном равновесии. Э-ма-хо!»
*Первый Панчен-лама*

Таким образом, самадхи, построенное на неутверждающем отрицании (а именно оно свидетельствует о том, что все феномены есть результат схватывания) возводит ум в абсолютную реальность дхармадхату.
Отчего бы там не появиться Звуку, свету и Лучам?

----------


## Fritz

> А речь вообще не о Бон. 99% цитат Буддийских учителей.


Я про Бон узнал у участника в профиле. Вот и заметил. Впервые слышу о "вечном тигле" как о цели практики, Великом Совершенстве. Напоминает индуистскую атмаваду очень сильно, теорию Единого, по которому, как я понимаю, ещё Щакьямуни в ПК проехался. И служит ещё одним фрагментом, подтверждающим опасение, что Бон - это не буддизм.

----------


## Inbongo

> Я про Бон узнал у участника в профиле. Вот и заметил. Впервые слышу о "вечном тигле" как о цели практики, Великом Совершенстве. Напоминает индуистскую атмаваду очень сильно, теорию Единого, по которому, как я понимаю, ещё Щакьямуни в ПК проехался. И служит ещё одним фрагментом, подтверждающим опасение, что Бон - это не буддизм.


Конечно не Буддизм, а с чего взяли обратное??? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Всем добрым людям:
хорошо,  дорогие мои.

Я Вам попробую объяснить  - вернее, намекнуть на то здравое, что есть в "расторможенных озарениях".

Возможно, некоторые из Вас слушали, или даже читали где-то, что в Дхармакайе можно выделить постоянную Дхармакайю и  и непостоянную Дхармакайю.

Насчёт постоянства - это ведь не сложно,  - о люди, оценивающие интеллект других,  - Полнота - к ней нечего добавить и нечего изменить.

Но что меняется тогда, если Любящая Мать полна и совершенна?

Меняется  - растёт и возрастает наше индивидуальное осознавание  - Ригпа.
Именно потому некоторые ходят счастливыми на ретритах, что  у них что-то сдвинулось, изменилось и добавилось. 

Но ведь есть и Реальная Истина. которая за пределами этих измений.
В Ней, повторюсь,  нечего менять и Она реально "круче". 
К ней ничего нельзя  добавить, и поэтому Её истинное Бытие  - это отсутствие в Сансаре да и в Нирване тоже.

Но когда-нибудь мы все поймем это, и станем добрее и мягче к другим существам - нашим матерям.

 И особенно, к женщинам.

В.В.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Сергей Хос:
Ну. я так и знал, что главный аргумент Прасангки на это счёт - "а почему бы там не появиться..." :-)
Это убийственный аргумент.
Но не противоречит ли он взаимной зависимости?
И потом, многие тут держат в памяти, что "если препятствия устранены, то Плод возникает спонтанно".
Но тут есть один момент такой, было это Энергичное Знание до "того как...",  - или возникло?
:-)))))))))
Слышали такой гелугпинский термин "загрязнённая таковость"? Это не экзамен.
Это я к тому, что рангтонпа и жентонгпа несколько иначе смотрят на этот вопрос.


Про два вида Мудрости  - это не экзамен, я Вас очень уважаю, да и знаком с Вами лично, -   я затем упомянул, чтобы Вы, возможно, связали, где они упоминаются в одном предложении в той цитате  Гуру Ринпоче, - что с чем объединяется. 
Но это я выше уже написал "Всем добрым людям".

В.В.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2Сергей Хос:
про "заграязнённую таковость"

По мнению гелугпы и особенно Гьялцаба (Дартик) татхагатагарбха, или сущность будды, присущая каждому живому существу, должна быть понята как пустота абсолютного отрицания (med dgag, med dgag gi stong pa nyid). Это не должно рассматриваться как дхармакая будд (которая является результирующим состоянием, а не врожденным), но как “загрязненная таковость” (samalatathata), которая, если очищается, то приводит к просветлению. То, что качества будды присущи татхагатагарбхе, это говорится для тех, кто боится глубочайшей пустотности. Когда природа чувствующих существ очищается от загрязнений и заслуг, она способна проявлять просветленные качества.
------------------------------
цит. по

Mipham Rinpoche
Beacon of Certainty
Illuminating the View of Dzogchen, The
Great Perfection
Tr. by Pettit Jhon W.
(Boston: Wisdom Publications, 1999)

----------


## Хайам

*Yundrung Dhargye*
Я тоже подумала про  Дхармакайю, но отмела это мысль из скромности :Embarrassment:

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2Хайам:
про Бонку (Дхармакайю) -это секрет.
Тссс!
:-))))))))))
Просто Буддистское сообщество стало Православное сообщество напоминать - на любое высказывание можно цитату "подогнать".

Что. конечно, не всегда плохо.

В.В.

----------


## Александр С

> Я про Бон узнал у участника в профиле. Вот и заметил. Впервые слышу о "вечном тигле" как о цели практики, Великом Совершенстве. Напоминает индуистскую атмаваду очень сильно, теорию Единого, по которому, как я понимаю, ещё Щакьямуни в ПК проехался. И служит ещё одним фрагментом, подтверждающим опасение, что Бон - это не буддизм.


Цель практики дзогчен - это дзогчен, хоть Вечным Тигле его назови, хоть состоянием Будды, хоть состоянием Шивы, хоть состояним трактора, хоть слиянием с Богом, хоть как - она от этого не изменится. 

А вот вас каждый термин уводит от сути. Вы за соснами не видите леса. При все уважении  :Smilie: 

Если бы вы впервые столкнулись с понятием адибудды  в контексте бон, не зная о таком же в буддизме, то я представляю, какие "разоблачения" бы последовали!  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Меняется  - растёт и возрастает наше индивидуальное осознавание  - Ригпа.


Ригпа растёт. Паццталом. :Cool:

----------


## Иилья

Зуб мудрости на поверку всегда оказывается вставным.

----------


## Хайам

*Вот практика из практик.*
7) Итак, всё проявляющееся и непроявляющееся, всё существующее и несуществующее, Равно как и всё, что находится за пределами этого, Уже полностью свободно в основном пространстве испокон веков, И никто из вас не должен пытаться что-то освобождать.

(8) Даже если вы будете напрягаться и прикладывать для этого усилия, от них не будет пользы.

Так что не напрягайтесь! Не усердствуйте! Не добивайтесь! Не смотрите! Не смотрите! Не смотрите на своё сознание! Не медитируйте! Не медитируйте! Не медитируйте над своим рассудком! Не анализируйте! Не анализируйте! Не анализируйте свой ум и объекты! Не достигайте! Не достигайте! Не достигайте плода в страхах и надеждах! Не отвергайте! Не отвергайте! Не отвергайте карму и эмоции! Не принимайте! Не принимайте! Не принимайте ничто за истину! Не зажимайте! Не зажимайте! Не зажимайте свой собственный ум!Драгоценная Сокровищница Дхармадхату (с)
Но  это мое ИМХО   :Smilie: 
Надеюсь это не секретная техника)

----------


## Иилья

> *Вот практика из практик.*
> 
> Но  это мое ИМХО


Текст Лонгченпы- понятно, а где ИМХО, то? Что Вы имели ввиду?

----------


## Хайам

> Текст Лонгченпы- понятно, а где ИМХО?


ИМХО  везде добавляю,чтобы претензий не было  :Cool: 
То ,что это лучшая из практик.

----------


## Хайам

> Светоносное пространство  круче всякой Ригпы
> Она  в нем растворятся из чего я сделала логичный вывод,что Ригпа это оболочка .


Прошу прощения)Оказывается Ригпа  состоит из 2 частей.И эта вторая часть меня больше интересует, я правда думала что это две разные вещи.Настолько все различно.

*Лучезарный и сущностный ригпа*

Находясь на пути, мы пытаемся распознать два типа ригпа: сначала — лучезарный ригпа (rtsal-gyi rig-pa), а затем— лежащий в его основе сущностный ригпа (ngo-bo’i rig-pa).

   1. Лучезарный ригпа — это тот аспект ригпа, который активно порождает познаваемые проявления.
  2. Сущностный ригпа — это открытое пространство (klong) познания или сфера (dbyings) познания, являющаяся основой первого аспекта и делающая возможным активное порождение и активное постижение познаваемых проявлений.

Оба эти типа — это ригпа, что означает, что оба они — умственная деятельность: чистая по своей природе, незамутненная осознанность(с)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... всё, сорвало окончательно...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Прошу прощения)Оказывается Ригпа  состоит из 2 частей.И эта вторая часть меня больше интересует, я правда думала что это две разные вещи.Настолько все различно.
> 
> *Лучезарный и сущностный ригпа*
> 
> Находясь на пути, мы пытаемся распознать два типа ригпа: сначала — лучезарный ригпа (rtsal-gyi rig-pa), а затем— лежащий в его основе сущностный ригпа (ngo-bo’i rig-pa).
> 
>    1. Лучезарный ригпа — это тот аспект ригпа, который активно порождает познаваемые проявления.
>   2. Сущностный ригпа — это открытое пространство (klong) познания или сфера (dbyings) познания, являющаяся основой первого аспекта и делающая возможным активное порождение и активное постижение познаваемых проявлений.
> 
> Оба эти типа — это ригпа, что означает, что оба они — умственная деятельность: чистая по своей природе, незамутненная осознанность(с)



*СОЮЗ СТАРОЙ И НОВЫХ ШКОЛ ПЕРЕВОДА*
Лекция *Далай-ламы XIV*
Бунесвиль, штат Вирджиния 

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dalaiper.htm

----------


## Eternal Jew

Pampkin, если указание источника - это специально для меня, то Вы тут пальцем в небо ткнули, как обычно. 

Я комментировал, что у девушки "сорвало" от величия Логченпы  :Smilie:  - http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=196

... а отнюдь не у его Святейшества "сорвало"  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Муай

> ИМХО  везде добавляю,чтобы претензий не было


Рапсод  Мургабович слукавил, конечно, насчет пяти бессонных ночей... Сароян он, что ли?..  Он просто взял  последнюю  передовую  о  работниках  торговли  из  "Вечернего Мухославска" и придал ей свое личное отношение, навставляв, где надо и  не надо, "я так думаю", "мне кажется", "это мое  личное  мнение"...  Отличное получилось "эсце".

                                   ЭСЦЕ
                 Работник торговли - торговый работник

     С каждым годом растет благосостояние, как  мне  кажется,  трудящихся.
Выработанный курс на повышение эффективности, интенсификации  производства
требует  от  трудовых  коллективов  и  в   сфере   торговли   рачительного
хозяйствования,
 я так думаю. Не меньшее значение имеет и постоянно  растущий
уровень требований к работнику  советской  торговли,  но  это  мое  личное
мнение. Честность, профессионализм, психологический подход к покупателю  -
неотъемлемые черты советского, я так думаю, торгового работника,  как  мне
кажется. На прошедшем недавно июньском заседании горисполкома я  выступал,
по-моему, с докладом "О дальнейшем улучшении работы предприятий  розничной
торговли в нашем городе". Выступившие в прениях товарищи прямо  заявили  о
дальнейшем  росте   уровня   обслуживания   покупателей   в   целом   ряде
продовольственных магазинов города, я думаю.
     Вместе с тем  имеются  еще  в  большом  количества  отдельные  случаи
наплевательского отношения к  потребителю,  по  моему  убеждению,  в  виде
обвешивания, обслуживания из-под прилавка, снабжения с черного  хода,  мне
кажется.  Проблема  очередей  в   продовольственных   магазинах   является
первоочередной проблемой в большом, как мне кажется, торговом хозяйстве.
     Городской исполком, по моему глубокому убеждению, одобрил  инициативу
гастронома N_2 работать честно. "Каждый  украденный  грамм  -  это  грамм,
украденный у народа!" - сказал в своем выступлении продавец мясного отдела
А.В.Васильчук. Широкую поддержку следует  оказывать  движению  пенсионеров
Рыбного переулка за развитие всестороннего самообслуживания: "Сам  отрежь,
сам взвесь, сам заплати".
     Вместе с тем в гастрономе N_4, куда меня привели,  как  мне  кажется,
холодильные установки не работали. В одной камере  рядом  с  кондитерскими
изделиями  стояли  две  бочки  осетинского  сыра  на  обмен,  который  уже
испортился, и от него исходил неприятный, по  моему  глубокому  убеждению,
запах. Тут же лежало 23 килограмма,  по-моему,  колбасы  вареной,  которая
тоже уже покрылась плесенью и завоняла. Но это мое личное мнение.
     Покупатель, как мне кажется, не должен покупать испорченные и  гнилые
продукты. Наоборот. Его, по-моему, всегда интересуют свежие товары.
     В то же время до сих пор на одном из складов сыпучих и мучных товаров
хранится замечательная и питательная рисовая каша в  эстетически  приятной
упаковке, но негодная к реализации, я так думаю, потому что в ней завелись
мучные черви, по моему глубокому убеждению.
     Товарищи!  Я  нарочно  сгущаю  краски,  как  сказал  в   своей   речи
председатель  горторга  т.Мякишев,  если  не  ошибаюсь.  Но  мы  все  -  и
покупатели, и продавцы - советские люди. Это мое личное мнение. И от того,
какой продукт съест человек сегодня, зависит  и  то,  какую  продукцию  он
выдаст завтра. Процесс производства  неотделим  от  процесса  потребления,
по-моему.
     Огромен, но  еще  совершенно  недостаточен  приток  в  торговую  сеть
молодых интересных  кадров.  Пока  еще,  я  так  думаю,  юноши  и  девушки
стремятся  за  прилавок  для  удовлетворения  своих   постоянно   растущих
требований.  Когда  потребители  перестанут   ненавидеть   и   подозревать
продавцов,  как  мне  кажется,  в  нечестности,  когда  наступит  обратная
картина, тогда за прилавок и встанет по-настоящему сознательная  молодежь,
по-моему, которая придет не ради жажды наживы, а исключительно потому, что
не мыслит свою жизнь без мяса, без молока и, как мне кажется,  без  других
продуктов питания.
     Эсце, которое я пишу,  если  не  ошибаюсь,  -  результат  глубоких  и
трудных размышлений, по-моему. Оно не  является  догмой.  Это  мое  личное
мнение. Но этим, по моему глубокому убеждению, я так  думаю,  хотелось  бы
открыть на страницах журнала дискуссию, в которой бы приняли участие  все,
заинтересованные в дальнейшем подъеме нашей  торговли,  как  мне  кажется,
читатели.
     В заключение, если не ошибаюсь, разрешите выразить, как мне  кажется,
глубокую  благодарность  и,  это  мое  личное  убеждение,  признательность
руководству журнала "Поле-полюшко" за то,  что  оно  предоставило,  я  так
думаю, возможность поделиться наболевшим. Милости просим  всех  работников
редакции в магазины и торговые точки нашего города, по-моему.
                          Р.М.Тбилисян, директор гастронома "Центральный",
                          бывший призер областной спартакиады по вольной
                          борьбе, аспирант."

(с) А. Арканов "Рукописи не возвращаются"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сообщение от Сергей Хос  
> Но цель-то какая всего этого? куда идем?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Я должна раскрыть свои способности,чтобы мое Пространство сделало то ради чего родилось.То есть, меня не должно быть.


Неплохо для начала.
Пилите, пилите, там точно золото.
Но предупреждаю, пилить придется долго.

Только вот еще вопрос, если Вам пока не наскучило: а как это (мое Пространство..., меня не должно быть...)  сочетается со словами, которыми традиционно должна начинаться и заканчиваться всякая буддийская практика: "Ради блага всех живых существ" ?

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

2 All
Напоминаю всем одно важное понятие сетевого общения:
*Оверкво́тинг* (англ. overquoting) — избыток цитат в тексте на форуме, в e-mail или в сетевой конференции. Критерием обычно считается превышение объёма цитируемого материала над оригинальным текстом самого автора сообщения.
Избыток цитат в тексте затрудняет нахождение и понимание собственной, высказываемой в данный момент, мысли автора.
---------------
В связи с этим
1) прошу искрометное остроумие оформлять краткой цитатой и ССЫЛКОЙ на юмористический текст, если уж он так необходим.
2) цитирование всем известных текстов, сопровождаемых лишь "вот с этим я очень согласен!" или "вот что я узнал!" - рассматривается модератором как флуд.
Напоминаю основные правила форума:
*"..Запрещено излишнее цитирование. Степень флуда и пользы сообщений (цитирования) определяет модератор."*
Цитирование не сопровождающее авторскую позицию одобряется, если вы размещаете собственный или новый перевод какого-нибудь тематического текста, *неизвестного ранее*.
Правила раздела Дзогчен дополнены.
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=1170

----------


## Inbongo

> *Вот практика из практик.*
> 7) Итак, всё проявляющееся и непроявляющееся, всё существующее и несуществующее, Равно как и всё, что находится за пределами этого, Уже полностью свободно в основном пространстве испокон веков, И никто из вас не должен пытаться что-то освобождать.
> 
> (8) Даже если вы будете напрягаться и прикладывать для этого усилия, от них не будет пользы.
> 
> Так что не напрягайтесь! Не усердствуйте! Не добивайтесь! Не смотрите! Не смотрите! Не смотрите на своё сознание! Не медитируйте! Не медитируйте! Не медитируйте над своим рассудком! Не анализируйте! Не анализируйте! Не анализируйте свой ум и объекты! Не достигайте! Не достигайте! Не достигайте плода в страхах и надеждах! Не отвергайте! Не отвергайте! Не отвергайте карму и эмоции! Не принимайте! Не принимайте! Не принимайте ничто за истину! Не зажимайте! Не зажимайте! Не зажимайте свой собственный ум!Драгоценная Сокровищница Дхармадхату (с)
> Но  это мое ИМХО  Надеюсь это не секретная техника)



Уважаемая Хайам. Попробуйте без истерики понять, что вам пытаются сказать участники форума. Не кто не говорит, что вы размышляете не правильно, и уж тем более, не подвергает сомнению высказывания выдающихся учителе и мастеров. Дело в том, что примеры такие как из Лонгченпы, были даны для практикующих, достигших некоторых ступеней в практике. Примерять на себе все это можно, после того, как появится понимание не концептуальное, а чистое приобретенное вследствие выполнения практики. Можно найти не мало примеров в учении, когда основополагающая идея, как в Дзогчен, "ничего не надо освобождать, все уже свободно", воспринимается несведующими, как прямое руководство к действию не выполнять практику, это одно из самых распространеных заблуждений. Будте пожалуйста внимательнее, иначе рациональное зерно ваших размышлений прорастет в сорняк неведения.



"...Препятствия также можно разделить на три другие основные категории: препятствия, 
возникающие в постижении идеи, появляющиеся в медитации и в поведении. Например, 
*если мы очень много говорим об идее, она может стать объектом философских 
спекуляций и интеллектуальной концептуализации. И это может помешать нам войти в 
непосредственное переживание.* *Опять же, если мы выносим какие-то суждения, не 
имея достаточных знаний, мы не сможем применить непосредственное постижение, ибо 
наши ошибочные концепции будут приводить к постоянному возникновению сомнений.* 
Уметь говорить о практике, но не быть способным применять ее в нашей 
повседневной жизни — это внутреннее препятствие в постижении идеи. Следствием 
его может быть то, что мы постоянно будем откладывать саму практику, никогда не 
выходя за рамки* концептуального понимания..."*

----------


## Eternal Jew

> указание источника было для Хайам.


Конечно-конечно... как я сразу не догадался  :Smilie: 

... Вы специально (наверное, из чувства сострадания) объясняли бедной девушке, из КАКОГО литисточника она САМА только что процитировала текст!  :Smilie: 




> (не всем дано поцеловать Ринпоче!!!)


А-а-а, уважаемый! Теперь-то я понял, ЧТО именно в моих предыдущих нанесло Вам такую тяжелую психотравму, а то все никак не мог понять последнее время Ваш тон...  :Smilie: 

Так Вы бы сами лучше что-нибудь написали позитивное про ретриты Учителей, на которых Вы (надеюсь!) могли присутствовать: вместо цитат из Вашего любимого Кастанеды и других, ценных лично для Вас, авторов-"авторитетов"... 

Как показывает практика. народ здесь, на форуме, всё же больше радуется хорошему, например - хотя бы тому, когда напишешь, как ты на самом деле здорово съездил на ретрит, и какой замечательный был Мастер... 

Есть, правда, с десяток человек, которые с энтузиазмом кидаются комментировать негатив (они им питаются, примерно как мухи известной субстанцией),  :Smilie:  но у меня на таких "прорубанных практиков" давно уже иммунитет... Да и собственный игнор-лист всегда пополнить можно  :Smilie: 

... Расслабьтесь, дружище, расслабьтесь.  :Smilie:  Будут еще в Вашей жизни встречи с достойными Учителями, я больше чем уверен!

----------


## ullu

> *Ullu*,


 :Kiss: 
Я тоже прошу прощения, если что с моей стороны грубо или ещё как не хорошо.

----------


## Айвар

> Дзогчен устная передача.


Ха-ха-ха. Даже учителя НЕ ЗНАЮТ что они передают! Просто есть океан подношений Самантабхадры.

----------


## Inbongo

> Ха-ха-ха. Даже учителя НЕ ЗНАЮТ что они передают! Просто есть океан подношений Самантабхадры.


да ладно :EEK!:

----------


## Айвар

> да ладно


Все сутры, не зависимо от традиций, можно представлять как археологию знания. Каждая сутра в отдельности может рассматриваться как артифакт.
Как можно оживить или воскресить артифакт? - Для этого надо войти в "широкое море осознования".
Где "вы" встречали осозанность без светоносности? - Значит надо сосредоточится на характеристике света!

----------


## Айвар

> 2 Всем добрым людям:
> хорошо,  дорогие мои.
> 
> Я Вам попробую объяснить  - вернее, намекнуть на то здравое, что есть в "расторможенных озарениях".
> 
> Возможно, некоторые из Вас слушали, или даже читали где-то, что в Дхармакайе можно выделить постоянную Дхармакайю и  и непостоянную Дхармакайю.
> 
> Насчёт постоянства - это ведь не сложно,  - о люди, оценивающие интеллект других,  - Полнота - к ней нечего добавить и нечего изменить.
> 
> ...


Дорогой, В. В.
Вы совершенно правы, главное это нащупать живое слово, живую мысль и тогда наша личная практика приобретет смысл и для других людей, мы же не враги сами себе!
Ваше отношение к Божественной Матери полностью разделяю. Просто Дзогчен через тантру выражается как Махамудра.

----------


## Inbongo

> Все сутры, не зависимо от традиций, можно представлять как археологию знания. Каждая сутра в отдельности может рассматриваться как артифакт.
> Как можно оживить или воскресить артифакт? - Для этого надо войти в "широкое море осознования".
> Где "вы" встречали осозанность без светоносности? - Значит надо сосредоточится на характеристике света!


Не может быть :EEK!:

----------


## Inbongo

> Дорогой, В. В.
> Вы совершенно правы, главное это нащупать живое слово, живую мысль и тогда наша личная практика приобретет смысл и для других людей, мы же не враги сами себе!
> Ваше отношение к Божественной Матери полностью разделяю. Просто Дзогчен через тантру выражается как Махамудра.


А разве Дзогчен может, через что - то выражаться, выражают люди, а уж им свойственно выражать истину через, что угодно, только не через саму истину....

----------


## Айвар

> А разве Дзогчен может, через что - то выражаться, выражают люди, а уж им свойственно выражать истину через, что угодно, только не через саму истину....


Вы являетесь выражением своего отца и матери, а истинным или нет, то это не зависит от вашего мнения.
Выражение это энергия тела, речи и ума, в принципе это карма рождения, но есть еще карма существования и в процессе жизни кое-что меняется.
Тантра это работа с энергиями.
Вы предлагаете выяснить , что такое истина для вас? - Но вы уже проявились и предача уже произошла ...

----------


## Inbongo

> Вы являетесь выражением своего отца и матери,
> Вы предлагаете выяснить , что такое истина для вас? - Но вы уже проявились и предача уже произошла ...



С этим не поспоришь. Можно я сам решу, что для меня истина, что нет, хотя сама истина от этого не приобретет не потеряет.  Кстати, как я проявился, и, что за передача произошла?

----------


## Айвар

Прошу прощения за офф. 
Дорогой Лука! Вы проявились как Зеркалоподобная Мудрость, а передача была устной.  :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

> Прошу прощения за офф. 
> Дорогой Лука! Вы проявились как Зеркалоподобная Мудрость, а передача была устной.



Я не нашел в ваших словах ни одного противоречия, с моими, поэтому не ясно осталось только одно, к чему все это было.??? :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Хайам

> Уважаемая Хайам. Попробуйте без истерики понять


,
Говоря ,что у меня истерика  вы  оскорбляете себя  .Оскорбляете не пониманием  причины .Почему  и что сподвигло меня выкласть этот текст.Да бы пресечь разговоры  о неинформированности  сообщения ,поясню. 
Когда я говорю своими словами,  люди меня не понимают.Приходится находить тексты Драгоценных учителей ради вас,вашего понимания.




> Дело в том, что примеры такие как из Лонгченпы, были даны для практикующих, достигших некоторых ступеней в практике.


Я уже устала доказывать,что практикой является  нравственная жизнь,следствием которой является *понимание не концептуальное, а чистое*.



> Будте пожалуйста внимательнее, иначе рациональное зерно ваших размышлений прорастет в сорняк неведения.


Спасибо большое.
Нижний абзац опускаю.



> а как это (мое Пространство..., меня не должно быть...)  сочетается со словами, которыми традиционно должна начинаться и заканчиваться всякая буддийская практика: "Ради блага всех живых существ" ?


Нет , не наскучило :Smilie: 
Вопрос ,который вы задали очень серьезный.
Чтобы  было благо , должно быть не благое .А так как  все это разделение на хорошее  и плохое ,присутствует  только в нашем  взгляде  на мир.  В самой  Природе его нет.Никто не страдает,никто не радуется.Потому  что,никого нет.
Возьмем среднестатистического  человека.
Обычно это набор  комплексов,предрассудков  и мыслей из которых все это проистекает.  Когда что то не получается,теряется или наоборот все хорошо .Кто радуется и страдает?Мысли и комплексы,которые почему то считают себя человеком.Верней не сами мысли ,а рациональное мышление(Сем) вот что радуется или страдает.Рациональное мышление(Сем) это корка,которая не дает свободу  Ригпа или Светоносному  пространству,как хотите.

Сем сам по себе не существует.Как  и страдания и радости им рожденные.Разве не глупо жалеть ,то что не существует?Радоваться тому чего нет.Вся эта Нирвана,Сансара,Ад и  Рай порождения  рационального  мышления.Это он хочет освободиться или наоборот страдать.
Наше пространство само по себе никакое,пустое .Пока есть добро и зло,освобождение и пленение  ,как  концепция,   нельзя помочь.Вся  эта помощь, лишь средство накопления  благой кармы.
К чему я это пишу?А то что это *ради блага других* говорит  Сем.Хоть и высокодуховный ,но разум.
Все что в моих силах,это освободить свою Ригпа .
Все что я делаю ,я делаю ради нее.Только она реальна, все остальное приходит и уходит.
Конешно ,это не сочетается с буддистским принципом  "Ради блага всех живых существ" .Просто потому что нет никаких живых существ  в абсолютной реальности.



> Так Вы бы сами *лучше* что-нибудь написали *позитивное* про ретриты Учителей, на которых Вы (надеюсь!) могли присутствовать: вместо цитат *из Вашего любимого Кастанеды и других,* ценных лично для Вас, авторов-"авторитетов"...


Главное достоинство  Сущностной Ригпы  это отсутствие  суждения о чем либо,пока есть суждение в стиле лучше-хуже,позитивное-негативное,Кастанеда и мой самый любимый автор-)))
Ее  не постигнуть.
ПС :Кастанеда не мой любимый автор,это сравнение как автор     противопоставляет свои взгляды другим.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Когда я говорю своими словами, люди меня не понимают.*Приходится* находить тексты Драгоценных учителей *ради вас,вашего понимания*.


... как и было сказано: http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...5&postcount=32



> Кастанеда и мой самый любимый автор


Я это хорошо вижу:  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 




> Все что в моих силах,это *освободить свою Ригпа* .
> Все что я делаю ,я делаю ради нее.*Только она реальна*, все остальное приходит и уходит. Конешно ,это не сочетается с буддистским принципом "Ради блага всех живых существ" .

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...


Печально это всё.

----------


## Хайам

> ... как и было сказано: http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...5&postcount=32


Вы  не много не в теме  наверно.
Но ради  кого я пишу  эти сообщения?Сама себе?
Меня просили(модератор),чтобы я писала конкретней и было понятно .Я и делаю.
И поищите ссылку поинтересней)А то эту ,заездили всю .
В своем желании  доказать свою правоту и всезнание вы заходите слишком далеко.Синдромы  мне будет ставить лечащий врач(пока ничего не находили),а не вы.



> Печально это всё.


А кто сказал ,что мне весело?Мне никак.
Тяжело осознавать,что все твои привязки лишь иллюзия человеческой жизни.

----------


## Inbongo

> ,
> Говоря ,что у меня истерика  вы  оскорбляете себя  .Оскорбляете не пониманием  причины ..


Я не говорил, что у вас истерика, я сказал, попробуйте понять без истерики :Wink:

----------


## Хайам

*Eternal Jew*
Вы процитировали  это



> освободить свою Ригпа


Простите ,а чью я должна освобождать ,и главное от себя?
На чьей  еще  Ригпе присутствует мое я  ,ввиде  рационального мышления?-)))



> Только она реальна


Вы считаете ,что кроме Ригп  населяющие миры еще что то есть реальное?Что требует освобождения?И главное освобождение от личности,а то подумаете с одного места в другое переставить   (рай-ад)   :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ,
> Все что в моих силах,это освободить свою Ригпа .
> Все что я делаю ,я делаю ради нее.


А зачем?
Ведь то, что "только она реальна" не может быть обоснованием намерения.
Ну и что, что реальна? Вам-то какое до этого дело? Зачем Вам ее освобождать?

----------


## Inbongo

> Потому что я ее люблю.
> И не  хочу ,чтобы она из за меня была в заточении.А когда она освободится ,тогда сделает то ради чего она возродилась.


если это основная мотивация для обнаружения ригпа, пора перечитывать Кастанеду

----------


## Inbongo

> Я его не читала и не читаю.И обращайте  внимание на все мои предложения.


Я имею ввиду пора мне перечитывать Кастанеду, что вы так зацикливаетесь на себе?

----------


## Inbongo

> ,
> 
> 
> Кастанеда и мой самый любимый автор-)))
> .


Вы хоть сами себя перечитывайте иногда, что бы в "показаниях не путаться")))

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=219

И обращайте внимание на все свои предложения)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я имею ввиду пора мне перечитывать Кастанеду, что вы так зацикливаетесь на себе?


Да ну его, не стоит морочиться. Сказки для детей старшего возраста. Высшее достижение - "пройти мимо орла незамеченным". По типу неуловимого Джо: его никто не ловит, потому что он нафик никому не нужен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что я ее люблю.
> И не  хочу ,чтобы она из за меня была в заточении.А когда она освободится ,тогда сделает то ради чего она возродилась.


Это кто говорит: ум или ригпа (уточню: ригпа в Вашем понимании)?

----------


## Eternal Jew

То есть Вы, девушка, насколько я правильно понял Вас:

1. Собираетесь *«освобождать свою Ригпа»*, как некий внешний или внутренний объект, находящийся в Вас либо не в Вас (т.е. Ригпа либо как свою «часть», либо как свою, но находящуюся «вне») от каких-то злых сил, «заточивших ее»?  Верно?

2. Собираетесь освобождать с мотивацией, потому что Вы *«ее любите и не хотите, чтобы она была в заточении»*?  :Smilie:  Так?

3. Причем, Ваша Ригпа не равна Ригпа «других»  - мало ли таких «ригп»,  :Smilie:  как Вы изволили выразиться, бродит по вселенной? … Так?

4. При этом на(?) Вашей личной *«Ригпе присутствует мое я ,ввиде рационального мышления»*? Так? … Сверху «Я» «присутствует»? Снизу, внутри или где-то еще?  :Smilie:  Поясните, пожалуйста! 

5. А *«когда она освободится ,тогда сделает то ради чего она возродилась»*. Т.е. Ригпа это нечто такое, что подвержено перерождению, возникновению и уничтожению? Так? И у нее «есть некоторое предназначение»  :Smilie: 

Это приблизительно и есть Ваше личное понимание Дзогчена?  :Smilie: 

Можете ответить по пунктам, желательно немногословно: "да" или "нет"?

----------


## Иилья

Не Ваш единоверец?
http://ariom.ru/forum/t21202-0-asc-0.html

----------


## Inbongo

> Не Ваш единоверец?
> http://ariom.ru/forum/t21202-0-asc-0.html




аааа какой кошмар :EEK!:  это, что действительно происходит?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это  говорит  помутившийся от любви  Сем.Помутившийся ,потому что он больше не хочет сохранять себя.Она  ни в чем не нуждается,она и так прекрасна.


Видите ли, барышня, ежели ум (sems) подсядет на осознавание (rig pa) и начнет на этом тащиться, последствия будут самыми плачевными. При таком раскладе наступает не особождение, а, напротив, полный коллапс психики, состоящий в резком возрастании качества, называемого в быту эгоизмом.

Примерно так и происходит с людьми, которые за Учение принимают собственные догоны.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> аааа какой кошмар это, что действительно происходит?


В шизотеризме чего только не происходят :Smilie:  Настройки "Канал Ямантаки" шизокосмоэнергеты например передают дистанционно :Smilie:  и еще всякого тантрического в таком же духе :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Это говорит помутившийся от любви Сем.Помутившийся ,потому что он больше не хочет сохранять себя.Она ни в чем не нуждается,она и так прекрасна.
> А про то что , когда о освободится..она.С помощью энергии.Это настоящие самоуничтожение.


*Есть ли на "БФ" вменяемый и сострадательный Дзогчен-модератор, который возьмет на себя ответственность прикрыть эту вакханалию шизотеризма? ... Или нет смелых?*

----------


## Хайам

> Видите ли, барышня, ежели ум (sems) подсядет на осознавание (rig pa) и начнет на этом тащиться, последствия будут самыми плачевными. При таком раскладе наступает не особождение, а, напротив, полный коллапс психики, состоящий в резком возрастании качества, называемого в быту эгоизмом.
> 
> Примерно так и происходит с людьми, которые за Учение принимают собственные догоны.


Ум не тащится,он уничтожается постепенно  :Smilie: 
Понимаете,я как то не где не говорила что я в Дзогчене.Просто спросили ,просто ответила.Все только мое.
Я вот сейчас сижу и думаю ,я  уже эгоистка или нет.
Другим  виднее.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я как то не где не говорила что я в Дзогчене.


По крайней мере эта ветка форума называется именно так...

----------


## Хайам

> По крайней мере эта ветка форума называется именно так...


Не важно как ,что называется.Но никто не придет к плоду пока не перестанет судить и разделять.Это главная  мысль  Дзогчена недвойственность в восприятии.
Больше я засорять эфир  на этой ветке не буду :Smilie: 
Пока не приму передачу,того что уже знаю-))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну и ладушки.
Я тоже завтра уезжаю на неск. дней в безитернетье. Попробую напоследок что-нибудь умное сказать. Не судите строго.

Для всякого человека "абсолютное" актуализируется через "относительное"; "относительное" необходимо "абсолютному" как пространство его реализации, а "абсолютное" необходимо "относительному" как его осмысляющее начало. Без "абсолютного" "относительное" изживает себя в механистической сфере природных рефлексов; без "относительного" "абсолютное" замыкается в собственном "я-переживании". И только вместе они образуют то неизреченное "третье", которое и есть полнота пробуждения.

"Относительное" дано человеку как внешний мир с населяющими его существами. А вот "абсолютное" до времени сокрыто во мраке его внутреннего. В принципе, оно там, конечно же, есть, и периодически вспыхивает проблесками понимания, но "относительное" немедленно штампует их своей "матрицей", превращая понимание в ложь.

Самый верный способ разрешить это противоречие, - это прийти к внутреннему через внешнее, то есть встретить человека, который сосредоточил в себе это "абсолютное", реализовал его. Тогда, через встречу с подлинным "абсолютным" во-вне становится возможным правильное понимание того же самого "абсолютного" в себе.
Такова в буддизме роль учителя.
ИМХО

----------

Ритл (16.03.2013)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> *Есть ли на "БФ" вменяемый и сострадательный Дзогчен-модератор, который возьмет на себя ответственность прикрыть эту вакханалию шизотеризма? ... Или нет смелых?*


Модератор всегда присутствует. Можете не сомневаться. 
Формально выключать Хайям сейчас причин нет. Писать и стирать десятки своих сообщений, хотя и показатель бури либидо в голове, но нарушением не является, по кр мере пока  :Smilie: 
Так что со всем моим состраданием, Хайям и ей подобные проявления - следствие, отражение ВАШЕЙ, ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ, бесконечной невоздержаной говорильни. Карма вернулась, отворяй ворота  :Smilie: 
Поскольку вы тут все типа как практики, вот и применяйте распознавание, не жалуйтесь на жизнь ;D

----------


## Eternal Jew

> следствие, отражение ВАШЕЙ, ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ, бесконечной невоздержаной говорильни. Карма вернулась, отворяй ворота
> Поскольку вы тут все типа как практики, вот и применяйте распознавание, не жалуйтесь на жизнь ;D


И действительно... 

Спасибо! Согласен на 100%

----------


## Айвар

Так как пришло время подводить итоги ... то выскажусь.

Польза коммуникации зависит от понимания и реализации в соответствии с пониманием  тех целей, которые ты себе ставишь. Именно так строится дискуссия. Победа в формальном споре или помощь собеседнику зависит от позиции сторон. Если в  одном случае это антагонисты, то аргументы сторон и сам спор представляется на суд третьей стороны. В этом есть много общего с представлением-зрелищем. 

Если же это просьба о помощи или совет, то помимо уничижительного тона просящего,  должна присутствовать благодарность изъявившего пожелание, если такой совет последует. В ходе данной дискусси Хайам проявила себя крайне выдержанно и благодарно, за это ей большое респект. 

Сама же тема, начатая более пяти лет назад, продолжилась. Помимо общего диалектического замечания-тона  о том , что все находится во взаимо зависимости, каждый участник мог проявить свой интерес и продемонстрировать свое понимание.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Все что здесь произошло так это пришел человек, *абсолютный ноль в фотографии*, в контору по профессиональной фотографии, спросил а как вы можете сфотографировать, ему ответили, а он в ответ да вы дураки и ничего не умеете оно вот так вот и вот так... и больше ничего. Это по элементарным нормам этикета непорядочно и некультурно.

----------


## Хайам

> Все что здесь произошло так это пришел человек, *абсолютный ноль в фотографии*, в контору по профессиональной фотографии, спросил а как вы можете сфотографировать, ему ответили, а он в ответ да вы дураки и ничего не умеете оно вот так вот и вот так... и больше ничего. Это по элементарным нормам этикета непорядочно и некультурно.


Немного  не то сравнение. )Человек  может не уметь фотографировать,но свою природу Лучезарной Ригпы  я думаю познал каждый ,хотя бы один раз в жизни.Я про  ту  Ригпу,на которую указывают Драгоценные учителя.
А теперь собственно ,то ради чего отвечаю.
Дорогие мои друзья!
Я сегодня весь день думала о вас и моем к вам поведении,искала причину  почему некоторые посты меня так задевали,и почему мои пассажи задевали вас.И  нашла ее.
Дело в том,что каждый из нас защищает то,что ему дорого и что он любит.
Каждый видит  посягательство, на это для него дорогое.
Eternal Jew  и прочие , видят посягательства на учение.Попытку  захватить его, человеком мягко скажем не подготовленным (по ихнему мнению).  Я вижу в ваших постах ,попытку разуверить меня в существовании моей родной Ригпы и Светоносного пространства  без передачи учителем.Тогда как я знаю,что она есть.
Мы абсолютно равны ,в своем незнании  причин ,побуждающих нас  высказывать ту или иную точку зрения.Мы абсолютно равны в самой главной,причине из причин  -любви(привязки)  к чему то ни было. 
*Ребята давайте жить дружно (с)*  :Smilie:

----------


## Кумо

Хайам, почитайте, наконец, хоть что-то про Буддизм. Не про энергии, не про интуицию, не про клиническую смерть, не про лучезарные светы. Про Буддизм.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Все что здесь произошло так это пришел человек, *абсолютный ноль в фотографии, в контору по профессиональной фотографии*, спросил а как вы можете сфотографировать, ему ответили


Все это, конечно же, так. 

*Но я позволю себе сделать одно важное дополнение: отвечали-то барышне НЕ(!) «фотографы-профессионалы», а скорее «любители», которые почему-то в этой конторе собрались: то ли на пьянку-вечеринку, то ли просто так - поболтать-пообщаться, причем каждый о своем*  :Smilie: 

В качестве реального примера: допустим, я занимаюсь фотографией аж с 1975 года. Могу дать консультацию по любой камере, по фотохимии, оптике и т.п. Последняя постоянная выставка организована в Москве, в музее (ладно… неважно в каком именно). Однако я НИКОГДА не называю себя «фотографом-профессионалом», так как учусь каждый день и прекрасно осознаю, что никаких особых «сокровенных уровней»  :Smilie:  фотографии я так и не достиг.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Все это, конечно же, так. 
> 
> *Но я позволю себе сделать одно важное дополнение: отвечали-то барышне НЕ(!) «фотографы-профессионалы», а скорее «любители», которые почему-то в этой конторе собрались: то ли на пьянку-вечеринку, то ли просто так - поболтать-пообщаться, причем каждый о своем*


 про профессионалов это просто пример ситуации. Зачем притягивать дословно? достаточно того, что люди не первый год в этом варятся по сравнению с тем, что человек вообще первый раз слово услышал. И стараться серьезно следовать Учению это уже не любитель. так же и не означает достижения "сокровенных уровней"... скажем в сказаном было профессионалы=серьезное отношение, а такие тут есть.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> достаточно того, что люди не первый год в этом варятся по сравнению с тем, что человек вообще первый раз слово услышал.


Извините, совсем недостаточно.  :Smilie: 

Все(!) без исключения Учителя пишут, что можно в совершенстве изучить все коренные источники по Дхарме, сотни комментариев к ним, слыть сверхкомпетентным кхенпо... но ни на йоту не продвинуться в личной практике.

При этом, заметьте, по поводу "уровня знаний"  или "продвинутости в личной практике" у вышеупомянутой барышни я совсем не обольщаюсь - они, так сказать, все у нас перед глазами  :Smilie:  ... Я сейчас про нас про всех речь веду...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Извините, совсем недостаточно. 
> 
> Все(!) без исключения Учителя пишут, что можно в совершенстве изучить все коренные источники по Дхарме, сотни комментариев к ним, слыть сверхкомпетентным кхенпо... но ни на йоту не продвинуться в личной практике.


Ни на йоту можно не продвинутся только без серьезного отношения. Я же про тех у кого оно серьезное.

----------


## Тацумоку

> ...
>  ... Я сейчас про нас про всех речь веду...


"Киса, скажите как художник художнику - вы рисовать умеете?" ( Ильф и Петров "Двеннадцать стульев" ). )))))))

----------


## Eternal Jew

"Серьезного отношения" тоже недостаточно  :Smilie: 

Если я буду лишь говорить (или думать): "Я серьезно(!) отношусь к Дхарме"  :Smilie:  ... то ничего не произойдет...

Продвижение на Пути возможно только с применением личной практики. 
Другого способа нет. 

Если быть точным - это изучение Дхармы, ее осмысление и практика.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Серьезное отношение означает такое отношение и его проявление, в виде личной практики изучении и осмыслении, а не просто слова.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... угу, согласен...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Я вижу в ваших постах ,попытку разуверить меня в существовании моей родной Ригпы и Светоносного пространства  без передачи учителем.Тогда как я знаю,что она есть.


Хайям,
Попробуйте внимательно отнестись к следующему:
Независимо от того, сколько личного отношения вмешивается в ответы от критически оценивающих вас участников форума, вы совершенно напрасно списываете их критическое отношение полностью на защиту неких своих привязанностей и представлений. Если так и можно сказать, то это или намеренная спекуляция или заблуждение. Я вам могу назвать другую причину: большинство действительно практически изучавших учение и истории учителей знают, что обретение понимания природы ума для 99,99% всех прославленных сиддхов и мастеров прошлого возникло в результате огромной практики, прошедшей часто в лишениях, скитаниях, ошибках и десятками лет упорного духовного труда под очным руководством реально реализованных наставников. Так же во всех наставлениях мастеров прошлого пишется об огромном количестве потенциальных ошибок, которые можно допустить, особенно если не опираться на советы реализованного наставника, который мог бы наблюдать за учеником.
Мало того. Большинство уже давно прошло фазу восторженного отношения к учению, перешло к практике и реальному узнаванию уровня своих способностей - и узнало, что такое "легкое" учение как дзогчен, реально, а не на словах, реализовать совсем не легко. У современных учителей дзогчен в нашем мире десятки тысяч учеников, но никто из них не строгает реализовавшихся десятками и сотнями - такого нет.

И тут к нам приходит Хайям, которая заявляет что пальцем ни ударив о палец, "само собой", по щучьему велению, у неё образовалась реализация, о которой все эти мастера многие годы и мечтать не могли. И тут варианта только 2: или вы заблуждаетесь о своей реализации, или вы девушка-уникум. Интернет-гений практически. Такие как вы рождаются раз в тыщу лет. До вас, Хайям, в истории буддизма было всего 2 человека, которые реально с первого раза реализовали дзогчен сами: Гараб Дордже и ещё один царь в древонсти. И вот вы третья.

Но возникает резонный вопрос. А кроме ваших утверждений, какие ещё есть признаки вашей гениальности? Чтобы реализовать дзогчен надо иметь, как утверждают учителя, ВЫСШИЕ СПОСОБНОСТИ.
Они должны теоретически как-то быть видны.
Но вот я например не вижу никаких у вас особых способностей. Вы пока отличились в умении складывать слова, так, что отдельным людям это кажется осмысленным, да удалять свои написанные уже в форум сообщения. Это не похоже на высшие способности. Это может любой.
Понимаете, несостыковка?! Вы ведете себя как одна из многих, причем не самая сильная часть многих, но заявка у вас минимум на гениальность. Самое простое объяснение: вы неадекватно себя оцениваете. И неадекватность эта от сочетания запредельного уровня наивности и совершенного незнания темы, в которую вы позиционируетесь, т.е. учения. Что тоже говорит о том, что вы далеко, очень далеко не гений. Поэтому и такое к вам объективное отношение. 

Я бы даже сказал вам ещё сильно потакают, потому что люди практикующие черезчур культурные. Могли бы более простыми и доходчивыми словами пояснить, что они думают о людях, которые себя равняют с Гарабом Дордже.
Так что попробуйте ещё об этом подумать, если не трудно. Может ещё есть шанс вернуться в адекватное состояние.

----------


## Legba

Вы уж меня извините.
На мой взгляд, буддийская практика начинается только с признания Первой благородной истины - и никак иначе. Вспоминаются слова Чога Ринпоче на его первом московском ритрите (цитирую по памяти): "Я много читал текстов о непостоянстве. Но я действительно понял, *что это*, когда один мой друг при мне упал с лошади и сломал себе шею". К сожалению, большинству требуется нечто в таком духе, чтобы приступить к практике. И подобного рода опыт мощным потоком смывает все "энергии", "видения", "светоносность" и прочая.... До тех пор - можно трясти воздух сколько угодно - человек будет считать свой опыт куда более достойным внимания.
Продолжая пример.
Фотографы: "Да ты хоть знаешь, что такое экспонометр?! Как ты точку белого берешь?!"
Гость: "Да ну вас. Смотрите, я вот на свой мобильный котенка сфотал. Правда, милый? И без всякого _экспомометра_, или как его там..."

----------


## Eternal Jew

> На мой взгляд, буддийская практика начинается только с признания Первой благородной истины - и никак иначе.
> 
> И подобного рода опыт мощным потоком смывает все "энергии", "видения", "светоносность" и прочая.... До тех пор - можно трясти воздух сколько угодно...


Примерно так, как в соседней теме?  :Smilie:  (выражаясь словами Игоря Губермана):

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...7&postcount=23

 :Smilie:

----------


## Хайам

*Samadhi Undercover*
Прочла ваше сообщение)
Заинтересовало это



> У неё образовалась реализация


То есть ,одного  раза слияния  достаточно для реализации?
Что то мне подсказывает ,что нет.
Что бы добиться этого пространства мы просто  должны последовать поучениям Лонгчена Рабджама.  

*23) Отсутствие стремлений исчерпывает идеи о достижении. Отсутствие отрицаний выводит вас за пределы цепляний и сковывающих противодействий.

Всё, что появляется и возникает, неизбежно освобождается Без ваших идей о чём-либо, обо всём, о том что есть и чего нет.

(26) Те, кто следуют моему примеру,

Должны аналогично слиться с великим и исконно бескрайним пространством. Таким образом вы достигнете вечности в состоянии Самантабхадры(с)*
И  позволить себе свободу от рационального мышления.
Но это мое,ИМХО   :Smilie:  Вот съезжу на принятие ,тогда мне точно скажут лучшая это практика или нет.
Кстати это не легко,ум изворотлив  и любит цепляться за удовольствие .
*Сергей Хос привет)*
Вы правы,очень тонкая грань между  рациональным(цепляющемся )мышлением  и свободой.Опасность есть ,подсесть на кайф,даже не так  ..а спутать *тупняк*  с  *этим * состоянием.
Однако, я нашла признак  который помогает определить что есть что.
Рациональный ум* эгоистичен и ждет результата.
А то состояние  ничего не ждет.

Модератору -на ухо-
Текст привела,чтобы люди меня поняли.Сама напишу так,что *черт ногу свернет*  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... пишется об огромном количестве потенциальных ошибок, которые можно допустить, особенно если не опираться на советы реализованного наставника, который мог бы наблюдать за учеником.
> 
> Мало того. Большинство уже давно прошло фазу восторженного отношения к учению, перешло к практике и реальному узнаванию уровня своих способностей - и узнало, что такое "легкое" учение как дзогчен, реально, а не на словах, реализовать совсем не легко. У современных учителей дзогчен в нашем мире десятки тысяч учеников, но никто из них не строгает реализовавшихся десятками и сотнями - такого нет.
> 
> И тут к нам приходит Хайям, которая заявляет что пальцем ни ударив о палец...


Sam... о чем это Вы?!... Вы что, не видите, как все на самом деле просто?  :Smilie: 




> ... мы просто должны
> ... я нашла признак который помогает определить что есть что.


Так что Миларепа и сотовариши зря  (...)ись - были и способы попроще,  :Smilie:  прямо перед их собственным носом. Просто они их не замечали!  :Smilie:

----------


## Хайам

*Eternal Jew*
С  чего по вашему начинается недвойственность?
Подсказка  :с того момента ,когда мы перестаем оценивать явления.
Перестаньте  оценивать  меня(мои мысли,мою энергию), и вы приблизите  свое освобождение.

----------


## Иилья

Хайам, практикующим Дзогчен, по всей видимости, никакого вреда от ваших "песен реализации" нет. Но раздел "Дзогчен" читают так же и люди НЕ практикующие Дзогчен. И делают они это по разным причинам. Как то, например, выяснить для себя каковы же они, практики Дзогчен...и тут Вы.....со своим, извиняюсь, бредом.  Зачем выставлять Учение в таком свете?  Ответе (себе, хотябы) с какой целью Вы тут все это изливаете. Еслибы я, не будучи знакомым с несколькими практикующими дзогчен лично и не читая ничего на эту тему, зашел сюда почитать........вывод был бы однозначный- "доктора на них нет".  Подумайте о людях.

----------


## Митрий

> Перестаньте оценивать меня


По-моему, многие из тех, кто с Вами спорит,  не оценивают Вас, а стараются Вам помочь. (Может быть, иногда и неуклюже). Потому что заблуждения насчет собственных достижений в практике вещь весьма опасная, для самого заблуждающегося прежде всего.

И еще: достигший чего-то в практике Дхармы НИКОГДА не будет выставлять этого напоказ. Скромность- один из признаков продвижения по Пути.

----------


## Хайам

*Иилья*
Я не где не говорила,что я реализована.Меня бы тут не было.Я пришла сюда за советом и получила его.
Съездить на принятие.Что я и сделаю,как только приедет учитель.



> и тут Вы.....со своим, извиняюсь, бредом.


Опомнитесь.
Это  Величайший учитель всех времен и народов (для меня) Лонгчен Рабджам.




> "доктора на них нет"


Напишите мне в личном сообщении,что именно  вас смущает.



> .
> 
> И еще: достигший чего-то в практике Дхармы НИКОГДА не будет выставлять этого напоказ. Скромность- один из признаков продвижения по Пути.


Жаль ,не многие могут отличить настоящую скромность от напускной.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> То есть ,одного  раза слияния  достаточно для реализации?


Вы помоему не поняли моё сообщение. Из него следует, что вы не тот человек, с которым имеет смысл вообще что-либо обсуждать. И написано оно было с надеждой на остатки здравомыслия. Ну что ж, я свой моральный долг исполнил  :Smilie:

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Хайам заблокирована на 7 дней, до 25/09/08 за флуд

----------


## Иилья

> [Я пришла сюда за советом и получила его.
> Съездить на принятие.Что я и сделаю,как только приедет учитель.


Это вполне мудрое решение. Может на этом и стоит остановиться. Закрыть тему и все. Вы все равно никому ничего не докажете. Это все просто слова, это не показатель истинности воззрения. Не нужно малознакомым людям такие вещи рассказывать, ни к чему это.

----------


## Sadhak

Ц.Н.Рагндрол "Самая суть":



> Не обретя благословения подлинной передачи и не породив преданности,
> Не собирая накоплений и не очищаясь от препятствующих факторов и изъянов,
> Даже обладающий совершенной памятью, глубокой ученостью,
> И блистательным интеллектом не сумеет реализовать эту природу.
> Для этого надо быть особой личностью, с верным кармическим потенциалом.


Мы первое время обычно склонны несколько переоценивать себя  :Smilie: . Я думаю, практически все могут в этом убедиться перечитав свои первые посты пусть даже на этом форуме несколько лет назад. Так что это нормально и понятно. Хотя, думаю, многие из нас до сих пор настолько уверены в собственной "особости" (см. цитату вверху), что до сих пор уверены, что не нуждаются даже в нендро.

----------


## Айвар

... и еще один вывод, если говорится, что это практика для людей с высшими способностями, то это значит что особенное значение надо уделить распознаванию в себе гордости и зазнайства. 
Помниться как весело покатывался один гуру, кода в зале перед сабой разглядел много мастеров: мастера освещения, мастера-повара, мастера перевода и прочих мастеров.
Эта сценка так и запечатлелась в памяти, чем не введение в природу ума, ума гордости, ума самомнения и прочее.

На самом деле высшие способности значат только одно, еще большее сострадание, еще большую бодхичитту. Вместо ума пустотность, если надо мандала божеств.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> На самом деле высшие способности значат только одно, еще большее сострадание, еще большую бодхичитту. Вместо ума пустотность, если надо мандала божеств.


 На самом деле, что означает высшие способности, есть в наставлениях Учителей и в Тантрах. И ни про какие мандалы и пустотности и большие бодхичитты там речи нету.

----------


## Inbongo

> ... Вместо ума пустотность, если надо мандала божеств.


Почему вместо ума? Может лучше не дуалистичный, просветленный ум?

----------


## Айвар

> Почему вместо ума? Может лучше не дуалистичный, просветленный ум?


Лука, давайте подумаем сообща. Каким еще может быть ум, как не дуалистическим и предметным? С одной стороны субъект (для которого и осуществляется вся рефлексивно-мыслительная деятельость, а с другой стороны объект по отношению к которой задествованы все наши знания и опыт. Мгновенность не может быть представлена как деятельность ума, это нонсенс. Дать уму другое название? - Да это мы можем. Но может быть назавание ум, мы склонны давать, тому, что умом не является? А?

----------


## Legba

Господа!
Раз такая дискуссия... Может имеет смысл писать "сем" или "риг" вместо непонятного "ум"? А то ведь полная каша - пойди пойми, что каждый имеет ввиду в каждый момент...

----------


## Айвар

> Господа!
> Раз такая дискуссия... Может имеет смысл писать "сем" или "риг" вместо непонятного "ум"? А то ведь полная каша - пойди пойми, что каждый имеет ввиду в каждый момент...


Уважаемый Легба, можно согласиться с тем что вы сказали, если считать что Дзогчен это исключительно тибетская традиция и ... если ваш коренной учитель тибетец. Против такой постановки вопроса трудно что-то возразить.

Но что значит непонятный "ум"? 
В традиции Дзогчен природой ума являетчя ясность, конечно, опять можно привести тибетский термин. Если вам так понятнее , не возражаю  :Smilie:  и нет никакой дискуссии, а есть ли ясность?  :Cool: 

Но давайте посмотрим на это с точки зрения русского языка ... и тогда в книге " Слова ... " как выглядет определение прибежища в Дзогчене? 
А оно выглядит так: драгоценной основой учения является пустотность, драгоценным путем является ясность, а драгоценным плодом - безграничное сострадание (как вы понимаете это приводится по аналогии с Тремя драгоценностями, а именно Буддой, Дхармой и Сангхой). Какие могут быть дискуссии? - Просто ясность есть или ее нет.  :Kiss:

----------


## ullu

Ну есть же ясность рассудочная, есть ясность зрения, а есть ясность которая имеется ввиду в этом тексте. Есть наверняка ещё сто тыщ ясностей, ясность погоды, ясность солнца, ясность понятия, ясность монитора ну и так далее. 
Поэтому конечно лучше добавлять тибетский термин в скобках, кто может. Тогда можно найти подробное и точное объяснение того, что на самом деле имеется ввиду и не запутаешься.

----------


## Айвар

Все вами перечисленное подходит под название ясность естественного состояния (ума).

----------


## Legba

Ага. А еще бывает "просветленная оптика"  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Уважаемый Легба, можно согласиться с тем что вы сказали, если считать что Дзогчен это исключительно тибетская традиция и ... если ваш коренной учитель тибетец. Против такой постановки вопроса трудно что-то возразить.


Вообще-то большинство буддийских Учителей тибетцев считают, что Дхарма появилась из срединной страны - Индии. Также считают представители Тхеравады и Дзен. Sorry.
Что касается конкретно Дзогчена. Санскритских текстов по Дзогпа Ченпо не сохранилось, только заголовки в тибетских переводах. О существовании оригинальных текстов на других языках кроме тибетского - не слышал (Ах да, простите. Слышал про _бонские_ тексты на языке Шанг-Шунг. Но они известны тоже в тибетских переводах). 
Попытки создания "русского" буддизма (тантры, Дзогчена, далее везде) пока что заканчивались довольно плачевно - это, впрочем, ИМХО.

----------

Yur (07.07.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Все вами перечисленное подходит под название ясность естественного состояния (ума).


Смотря какого ума ясность :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

С нулевыми знаниями в языкознании заинтересовался происхождением алфавита. Особливо буквы «А». Кто «придумал», почему буквы (начертания) именно такие, почему порядок именно такой? Кое что нашел
http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/97/.../1009738a2.htm
http://www.elitarium.ru/2004/01/27/p..._alfavita.html
http://ru.shvoong.com/humanities/161...фавита/

но не увидел западно(ближневосточно)го аналога индуистской богини Сарасвати, которой приписывают изобретение санскрита и алфавита деванагри. Предполагаю, что тибетское «а» происходит от санскритского.

По происхождению начертания «А» обнаружил две гипотезы: одна возводит его к стилизации формы созвездия (соответственно и алфавит по происхождению - это не только обозначение звуков), другая – к пиктограмме бычьей головы. Если «А» повернуть на 90 или на 180 градусов, то получится стилизованная голова быка. Тибетская «А» похожа на голову хищной птицы с крыльями и на голове еще что-то. 

Кто-нибудь двигался в этом направлении или знает что-нибудь?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Бодхипбаха считает, что в очертаниях тибетской "А" скрыто изображение кастанедовского Орла.  :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

> С нулевыми знаниями в языкознании заинтересовался происхождением алфавита. Особливо буквы «А». Кто «придумал», почему буквы (начертания) именно такие, почему порядок именно такой? Кое что нашел
> http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/97/.../1009738a2.htm
> http://www.elitarium.ru/2004/01/27/p..._alfavita.html
> http://ru.shvoong.com/humanities/161...фавита/
> 
> но не увидел западно(ближневосточно)го аналога индуистской богини Сарасвати, которой приписывают изобретение санскрита и алфавита деванагри. Предполагаю, что тибетское «а» происходит от санскритского.
> 
> По происхождению начертания «А» обнаружил две гипотезы: одна возводит его к стилизации формы созвездия (соответственно и алфавит по происхождению - это не только обозначение звуков), другая – к пиктограмме бычьей головы. Если «А» повернуть на 90 или на 180 градусов, то получится стилизованная голова быка. Тибетская «А» похожа на голову хищной птицы с крыльями и на голове еще что-то. 
> 
> Кто-нибудь двигался в этом направлении или знает что-нибудь?


Причем здесь ветка - "практики в Дзогчен"?

----------


## Юрий К.

> Бодхипбаха считает, что в очертаниях тибетской "А" скрыто изображение кастанедовского Орла.


Это из его прошлых высказываний? Гипотез может быть много, но на самом деле это, конечно, вопрос ННР: почему именно этот символ и звук выбраны на столь почетную роль. Он что-то говорил на ретрите, но очень туманное, насколько я помню.

----------


## Inbongo

Тибетская А, символизирует просветленный ум. Если кто-то видит, или пытается увидеть в ней нечто другое, ему нужно смотреть на А, и если уж не получается не следовать за мыслями, хотя бы помятовать о том, что она символизирует. По большому счету, какя конкретно А, без разницы. Например, Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче, так и говорит, можете нарисовать и латинскую А, главное помятовать, что она символизирует.

----------


## Юрий К.

Об том и речь за то и разговор.  :Smilie:  Почему эта буква играет столь почетную роль, почему она "назначена" таким значимым символом? Если начертание не важно, а важен только звук и его символическое значение, то у меня зудит мысль о том, что главное тут ... физиология этой фонемы.

Одна из первых мыслей, которая мне пришла в голову по этому поводу (отчетливый зрительный образ - исключительная редкоcть, т.к. технически я не развиваю свое воображение) - кричащий младнец. Родился, переключился тип дыхания, и первым делом: "ААААААААААААААААААААААААААА".

Это мудрость, я только так это могу понять. Но ясный перец, что тут главное не домыслы и гипотезы, а практика. Есть резалт - хорошо, нет его ... тоже хорошо. :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Почему эта буква играет столь почетную роль, почему она "назначена" таким значимым символом?


Так я слышал.

Однажды Победоносный пребывал в Раджагрихе, на Орлиной горе вместе с большим собранием монахов-бхикшу, со 120 монахами и с великим собранием бодхисаттв. В это время Победоносный обратился к достопочтенному Ананде, сказав так:

"Ананда, восприми на благо и спасение всех живых существ эту Запредельную Мудрость в Одну Букву, а именно букву "А". 

Так проповедовал Победоносный. Преподобный Ананда, большое собрание монахов, великое собрание бодхисаттв и существа во всей Вселенной со всеми богами, людьми, асурами и гандхарвами возрадовались и восхвалили проповедь Победоносного. ("Праджняпарамита-Экакшара Сутра").

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> это, конечно, вопрос ННР: почему именно этот символ и звук выбраны на столь почетную роль. Он что-то говорил на ретрите, но очень туманное, насколько я помню.


Буква "А" "выбрана" на роль символа не только Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче - это общее место в учении дзогчен. Сам Ринпоче на каждом ретрите объясняет, что буква А - символ нашей изначальной потенциальности, поскольку звук [а] как бы порождает все прочие звуки. "А" - источник всех звуков, а источник звуков - это и источник проявлений. И нет никакой разницы, какую букву визуализировать - тибетскую, санскритскую или латинскую. Важно понимать смысл символа. Не вижу здесь ничего "туманного".

А если уж фантазировать на тему прямых материальных соответствий символическому смыслу... Любопытно, что это соответствует *артикуляционным* характеристикам: звук [а] - среднего ряда, нижнего подъёма. Язык не смещается ни вперёд/вверх (как при [и], [е]), ни назад/вверх (как при [о], [у]). Оставаясь в нейтральном положении, он слегка опускается, увеличивая объём ротовой полости. То есть чтобы издать звук [а], вам ничего не нужно делать специально - просто широко раскройте рот и включите голосовые связки. Отсюда и младенческий крик на [а] - дитё этот звук не выбирает, он сам получается.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

Хок'еу, уговорили. Особенно если не только ННР. Да здравствует звук "А", самый лучший звук в мире! Как бы еще вспомнить, как я вопил его в первый раз. :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

> А если уж фантазировать на тему прямых материальных соответствий символическому смыслу... Любопытно, что это соответствует *артикуляционным* характеристикам: звук [а] - среднего ряда, нижнего подъёма. Язык не смещается ни вперёд/вверх (как при [и], [е]), ни назад/вверх (как при [о], [у]). Оставаясь в нейтральном положении, он слегка опускается, увеличивая объём ротовой полости. То есть чтобы издать звук [а], вам ничего не нужно делать специально - просто широко раскройте рот и включите голосовые связки. Отсюда и младенческий крик на [а] - дитё этот звук не выбирает, он сам получается.


Нет, это не вся физиология звука "А". Акцент не тот (включите голосовые связки слишком слабо сказано). Арктикуляция необходима, но не достататочна. Откройте рот, сложите язык нужным образом и что? Где звук? :Smilie:  Нету. Почему? Потому что не напряглась Ваша могучая воля и не вытолкнула воздух изо рта с нужной скоростью. :Smilie: 

Вот где самое главное! Включение голосовых связок - это наипростейшая манифестация воли. Крик младенца - первичное волеизъявление!

Помнится дзадзен Катсуки Секиды и, наверное, не только его - классика - сосредоточен на нижней части живота. Мышцы этой области чуть-чуть напрягаются, для извлечения звука.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вот только не надо мне рассказывать о физиологии звукоизвлечения...  :Cool:  Естественно, без выдоха связки включить не удастся (не будет потоковой фонации), а без опоры на диафрагму не получится громкий звук.

Только непонятно, при чём тут дзогчен (см. название темы). И когда же вы наконец начнёте хоть что-то практиковать, вместо того чтобы без конца рефлексировать над своим опытом чтения разных книжек и оффтопить на буддийских форумах? Без обиды, я с искренним сочувствием...

----------


## Юрий К.

> Вот только не надо мне рассказывать о физиологии звукоизвлечения...  Естественно, без выдоха связки включить не удастся (не будет потоковой фонации), а без опоры на диафрагму не получится громкий звук.


Во, отлично и диафрагма тут же.




> И когда же вы наконец начнёте хоть что-то практиковать, вместо того чтобы без конца рефлексировать над своим опытом чтения разных книжек и оффтопить на буддийских форумах? Без обиды, я с искренним сочувствием...


А с чего вы решили, что я не практикую?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Это видно из того, что вы всё время пытаетесь додумать за учителей то, чего они не говорили, чего нет в наставлениях. Если бы вы практиковали, как учат учителя, полученный в созерцании опыт стал бы живым подтверждением истинности наставлений. Когда приходит прямое переживание, сомнения уходят, а слова и концепции уже не нужны. Вы же не отсекаете концепции, а создаёте всё новые, всё более сложные. Буддизм и дзогчен всё упрощает (до формы и пустоты, до сущности, природы и энергии), а вы идёте в обратном направлении. ИМХО

----------


## Юрий К.

Ваша логика показывает ваше предвзятое отношение ко мне. Мои попытки публично осознать свой опыт означают не то, что я вообще не практикую, а только то, что у меня пока еще не было несомненных переживаний.

А могут ли *переживания* быть абсолютно не сомненными?

Есть такое переживание как осознаваемый сон. Практика вашей примордиальной традиции дала вам такое переживание?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ригпометры в ножны, господа!

----------


## Юрий К.

Он первый начал. Чё он наезжает?
 :Smilie: 

Модератор с повышенной ригпучестью прав в том смысле, что ритуальная часть практик мне не под силу. Все то, где больше двух слогов (хоть родных, хоть иностранных), а также, где надо что-то "представлять себе", мне не под силу. И похоже я ничего с этим сделать не могу. Последняя надежда на букву А.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

Есть яд, есть и противоядие. Если что-то не получается у нас в практике и никаких положительных сдвигов не предвидится, то существуют и соответствующие причины-препятствия, которые и создают помехи нашей практике. Значит, надо сначала делать практики для устранения таких препятствий, иначе они так никогда и не пропадут. 
Я вот помучавшись так и побившись лбом об стену достаточно неприятно много времени без малейших признаков прогресса, был вынужден начать делать нендро. А что еще остается делать, если не хватает ни заслуг, ни способностей для других уровней практики, надо делать что можем. Был фильм какой-то, когда приводился пример с автобусом, который из-за своей высоты не мог пролезть под мостом. Там маленькая девочка посоветовала спустить шины, чтобы высоты хватило. Вот и нам, наверное, часто надо "подспустить шины", если мы все же собираемся проехать, а не стоять оставшуюся часть жизни бормоча "высоко-уровневые заклинания" в ожидании когда автобус  в результате такой продвинутой практики сам собой уменьшится.

----------


## Юрий К.

Если бы от буквы А, т.е. от урезанной, очень краткой гуру-йоги, не было никакого толку, т.е. не были бы налицо стабильные результаты (хотя непонятно почему, точнее кажется, что понятно, но как-то неуютно от этого понимания), то я не знаю, что и делал бы. 

Короче вопрос такой. Продвижение в школе ННР - это СМС. Его можно пройти не практикуя все ритуалы, которым ННР учил на ретрите, т.е. только буква А, ну и первоэлементы. Никаких визуализаций, никаких мантр.

Не спустив колеса, а перепрыгнув через мост? :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

> Последняя надежда на букву А.


Звук А - это провозглашение и манифестация индивидуального существования.
Я потому и спрашивал про ваше индивидуальное звучащее А, а не про те образы, которые связаны с вашим представлением об я как букве алфавита, входящей в тот или иной язык и "обремененной" его культурным наследием. Нет двух одинаково звучащих А у двух различных людей, живых существ. Перестать искать тождество это смелый шаг нашего интеллекта - это и есто шаг к постижению и "упрочению" естественного состояния ума.

----------


## Айвар

> Если бы от буквы А, т.е. от урезанной, очень краткой гуру-йоги.


Вы совершенны правы, практика гуру-йоги ничем не тличается от практики А, но ... надо все время слушать это А и никогда с ним не разлучаться! :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

> Не спустив колеса, а перепрыгнув через мост?


Это великолепно, если получится и у нас хватит на это способностей. И очень плохо, если мы убьем много времени на осознание того, что их все же не хватает. Нам бы еще способности четко осознать, что нам не хватает способностей  :Smilie:  или что, наоборот хватает. Вот этим и страшна Ваджраяна наверное  :Smilie: .

----------


## Юрий К.

> Вы совершенны правы, практика гуру-йоги ничем не тличается от практики А, но ... надо все время слушать это А и никогда с ним не разлучаться!


На данный момент я не практикую ментально. Следую инструкции ННР и как можно чаще вспоминаю о своем присутствии, тем более что это является естественным продолжением того, что я делаю уже не один год в связи с практикой внимательности.




> Это великолепно, если получится и у нас хватит на это способностей. И очень плохо, если мы убьем много времени на осознание того, что их все же не хватает. Нам бы еще способности четко осознать, что нам не хватает способностей  или что, наоборот хватает. Вот этим и страшна Ваджраяна наверное .


В моем случае все очень просто, выглядит таким по крайней мере. Т.к. результат в том, что я стал регулярно видеть сны, о которых забыл уже лет ... не помню сколько. А тут каженный день. Известна и следующая ступень - осознать их. Но вот хватит ли моих способностей (только за счет такой практики, но не как самоцель)- не знаю.

----------


## Юрий К.

Ну так что Модератор из примордиальной традиции осознает свои сны али нет?

----------


## Александр С

> Ну так что Модератор из примордиальной традиции осознает свои сны али нет?


ОС - это часть йоги сновидений. Йога сновидений и йога сна - это практики из шести йог Наропы у буддистов и из тантры Магью у бонпо. Т.е. это не специфические дзогченовские практики. И там как раз нужны все эти визуализации, которые у вас не получаются. А случайный опыт ОС чем ценен (ну, кроме того, что можно всячески отжигать во сне) на ваш взгляд?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Короче вопрос такой. Продвижение в школе ННР - это СМС. Его можно пройти не практикуя все ритуалы, которым ННР учил на ретрите, т.е. только буква А, ну и первоэлементы. Никаких визуализаций, никаких мантр. Не спустив колеса, а перепрыгнув через мост?


"Продвижение в школе ННР - это СМС" это не совсем верная постановка вопроса. Чогьял Намкай Норбу не говорит ни о своей школе, ни о продвижении в ней. Чтобы действительно разобраться с тем, что такое продвижение в Дзогчен Ати-йоге, что нужно и что не нужно, будет полезно побывать на ретрите базового уровня Санти Маха Сангхи.
В Москве такой пройдёт скоро, с 31 октября по 6 ноября.
http://rinchenling.ru/schedule.shtml

----------


## Юрий К.

> А случайный опыт ОС чем ценен (ну, кроме того, что можно всячески отжигать во сне) на ваш взгляд?


Опыт ОС как _побочный результат_ основной практики в разных школах и буддийских, и небуддийских считается показателем успешности практики (мягко говоря). Мне очень понравился ответ B.A. Wallace'a на вопрос о том, как научными методами можно зафиксировать тонкие уровни сознания, о которых так много говорится в тибетском буддизме. Он ответил, пересказывая позицию ЕСДЛ, что это осознаваемый сон. То, что остается после сна в осознанном сновидении, и является природой ума. 

Тут известная степень упрощения, конечно, неизбежная для интервью, но и этого более чем достаточно.

C не меньшим интересом и радостью я узнал из воспоминаний ТУРа, что высокореализованные ламы (уровень реализации я сейчас не могу вам описать) сообщали ему _в личных беседах_ об основной проблеме cвоей практики (это когда прямое введение с детства): на несколько секунд теряют осознание природы ума во время засыпания и просыпания. Вы понимаете, как высоко они ценят осознание сна?




> В Москве такой пройдёт скоро, с 31 октября по 6 ноября.
> http://rinchenling.ru/schedule.shtml


Спасибо.

----------


## Александр С

> Опыт ОС как _побочный результат_ основной практики в разных школах и буддийских, и небуддийских считается показателем успешности практики (мягко говоря).


Ну да. Но, наверное, все дело в реализации еще. Т.е. знак, конечно, но вы правильно выделили "побочный результат". Т.е. само по себе ОС не является чем-то эдаким. А побочных результатов бывает очень много, но лучше всего на них не заострять внимание (это мое ИМХО).




> C не меньшим интересом и радостью я узнал из воспоминаний ТУРа, что высокореализованные ламы (уровень реализации я сейчас не могу вам описать) сообщали ему _в личных беседах_ об основной проблеме cвоей практики (это когда прямое введение с детства): на несколько секунд теряют осознание природы ума во время засыпания и просыпания. Вы понимаете, как высоко они ценят осознание сна?


Интересно.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Интересно.


Не то слово. Это к вопросу незаострения внимания на побочных результатах, которых может быть много. Как вы думаете, почему они оценивали эту свою маленькую слабость (прерывание базового осознания в просоночных состояниях!) как проблему в практике, а не что-то такое, на что не стоит обращать внимание? Да еще и сообщали об этом ТУРу сугубо лично, по секрету так сказать.

----------


## Александр С

> Как вы думаете, почему они оценивали эту свою маленькую слабость (прерывание базового осознания в просоночных состояниях!) как проблему в практике, а не что-то такое, на что не стоит обращать внимание?


Я не могу тут ничего сказать, т.к. не знаю, о чем идет речь. Но, очевидно, _наши_ знаки на пути и _их_ проблемы в практике - это вещи очень разные. Если со мной происходит что-то такое, что я потом осознаю, как благоприятный знак (или мне так кажется), то я стараюсь не придавать этому особого значения. Произошло и произошло, и бог с ним.

----------


## Юрий К.

Вы не понимаете, что такое переход от бодрствования к сну и от сна к бодрствованию (просоночные состояния)? 

Мне кажется, что в этом вопросе (ОС) нет никакой разницы между нашими знаками и их проблемами, т.к. с самого начала тот же ННР говорит о практике гуру-йоги во сне. Этим, имхо, все сказано.

----------


## Александр С

> Вы не понимаете, что такое переход от бодрствования к сну и от сна к бодрствованию (просоночные состояния)?


Ну, я обычно четко понимаю, что просыпаюсь и иногда еще во сне знаю, что сейчас проснусь. Момент засыпания не всегда поддается осознаванию. Если вы имеете в виду состояние без мыслей, то на то оно и состояние без мыслей. А как только появляется мысль, типа "о! вот оно!" - это уже все не то, как мне кажется.




> Мне кажется, что в этом вопросе (ОС) нет никакой разницы между нашими знаками и их проблемами, т.к. с самого начала тот же ННР говорит о практике гуру-йоги во сне. Этим, имхо, все сказано.


Ну, помимо ОС, есть и другие типы снов, сны ясности, сны ясного света. Но для меня пока все это в области теории. Поэтому, я не могу сказать, что знаю, о чем идет речь. 

Гуру-йогу во сне делать очень хорошо, если сон осознан (а не осознан - это, мне кажется, еще лучше: проснулся и понял, что занимался чем надо). При чем тут особые знаки? Мы же говорим о результатах, которые достигли эти ламы. Тут уже есть разница между ними и нами, хотя бы в том, что мы можем напридумывать кучу всего, отталкиваясь от полученных знаков.

----------


## Юрий К.

У вас это с детства - иногда во сне знаете, что сейчас проснетесь - или в результате практики?

----------


## Sadhak

> Как вы думаете, почему они оценивали эту свою маленькую слабость (прерывание базового осознания в просоночных состояниях!) как проблему в практике, а не что-то такое, на что не стоит обращать внимание?


http://spiritual.ru/lib/knz7.html
_



			
				Поскольку тот процесс, что разворачивается в посмертных бардо, основан в глубинах нашего ума, он и в жизни проявляется на многих уровнях. Например, есть очень сильное соответствие между степенями тонкости сознания, через которые мы проходим во сне и при сновидениях, и тремя бардо, связанными со смертью:

* Погружение в сон сходно с бардо умирания, когда процессы и элементы мысли распадаются, открывая переживание Основной Светоносности.
* Видение сновидений сходно с бардо становления, промежуточным состоянием, в котором вы обладаете ясновидящим и очень подвижным «ментальным телом», претерпевающим всевозможные происшествия. В состоянии видения снов мы тоже обладаем сходным видом тела - телом сновидения, находясь в котором и переживаем все происшествия жизни в сновидении.
* Между бардо умирания и бардо становления лежит очень особое состояние светоносности или Ясный Свет, которое, как я уже упоминал, называется бардо дхарматы. Переживание этого происходит со всеми, но лишь очень немногие могут даже заметить, не говоря уже о том, чтобы полностью воспринять его, потому что узнать его может только тот, кто тренирован и практикует учение. Это бардо дхарматы соответствует периоду после засыпания и до начала сновидений.

Конечно, посмертные бардо являются гораздо более глубокими состояниями сознания и неизмеримо более сильными моментами, чем состояния во сне и при сновидениях, но их относительные уровни тонкости соответствуют друг другу и показывают те связи и параллели, что существуют между всеми разными уровнями сознания. Мастера часто прибегают к этому сравнению, чтобы показать, насколько трудно поддерживать осознание в состояниях бардо. Сколь многие из нас осознают изменение сознания, когда засыпают? Или в тот момент сна, когда сновидения еще не начались? Как много нас осознает, видя сон, что видит сон? Представьте же, насколько трудно будет оставаться осознающим в бурной путанице посмертных бардо.

То, как ведет себя ваш ум в состоянии сна и видения сновидений, показывает, как ваш ум поведет себя в соответствующих состояниях бардо; например, то, как вы реагируете сейчас в своих сновидениях, при кошмарах и когда вам снятся препятствия, показывает, как вы можете реагировать, когда умрете. Поэтому йога сна и сновидений играет такую важную роль в подготовке к смерти. Тот, кто по-настоящему практикует ее, стремится поддерживать, постоянно и непрерывно, свое осознание природы ума в течение дня и ночи, и таким образом непосредственно использовать различные фазы сна и сновидений, чтобы знать и уверенно узнавать то, что будет с ними происходить в разных бардо во время смерти и после нее.
			
		

_

----------


## Александр С

> У вас это с детства - иногда во сне знаете, что сейчас проснетесь - или в результате практики?


Не знаю, на самом деле. Стал обращать внимание, после того, как прочитал книжку про йогу сна.



> http://spiritual.ru/lib/knz7.html


 Да, хорошо так "проснуться" будет где-нибудь в Чистой земле  :Smilie:  Если серьезно, это фатально важный опыт, конечно. 

Однако, надо понимать, что осознанное сновидение - это простое осознание того, что происходящее - сон. А вот _осознавание природы ума_ может в ОС как присутсвовать, так и нет. Очень легко обмануться, если эти два понятия смешивать. 

Поэтому мне кажется, что лучше делать гуру-йогу, чем интерпретировать знаки. Самому, во всяком случае. Я думаю, когда придет время, то сомнений не останется.

----------


## Юрий К.

> http://spiritual.ru/lib/knz7.html


Осталось только вспомнить, что Тибетская книга мертвых - это не посмертные видения людей вообще и тибетцев в частности, а только очень подготовленных (не помню название практики). В плане среднестатистического результата я бы привлек современные данные по околосмертному опыту, согласно которым свою клиническую смерть осознает примерно 7-10% людей из всех реанимированных. Остальные ничего не помнят.  Хоть и не смерть, но все-таки максимум, что есть на данный момент и статистика большая.

Осознавать себя во сне (практикующим) ради того, чтобы не попасть в 90% ничего не помнящих. Сформулировать цель легко, но ... поживем - увидим.

----------


## Александр С

Кстати, забавно, что _нормальный_ анестезиолог всегда дает советы перел наркозом (калипсол), чтобы избежать дискомфортных ощущений из-за галлюцинаций, очень похожие на советы из "книг мертвых" и наставлений по бардо.

----------


## Юрий К.

А традиционный анестезиолог перед 4 часами общего наркоза (закись азота, кажется) не давал никаких советов, просто попросил считать дыхание, не было никаких галлюцинаций "после того" - не до них было.

----------


## Александр С

> закись азота, кажется


Это вы как чай с коньяком сравнили  :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

Стакан неразведенного спирта. Придумал - коньяк. :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

У меня у жены было такое видение когда ей полный наркоз у стоматолога делали. Прямо по д.Моуди - свет, невероятное переживание любви и заботы. А я в детстве когда в обморок упал, просто как свет вырубили без малейшего перехода. Зато был очень интересный опыт вываливания "обратно", поочередного включения органов чувств и концептуализации ума.
Во сне, действительно, когда осознаешь сновидение, то тут же вся картинка как бы застывает, то есть все "актеры" теряют свою независимость и самостоятельность. К тому же просыпаешься практически сразу, впрямо в следующую секунду после осознания как сна.

----------


## Александр С

> У меня у жены было такое видение когда ей полный наркоз у стоматолога делали. Прямо по д.Моуди - свет, невероятное переживание любви и заботы. А я в детстве когда в обморок упал, просто как свет вырубили без малейшего перехода. Зато был очень интересный опыт вываливания "обратно", поочередного включения органов чувств и концептуализации ума.


После опыта с калипсолом в 20 лет (вырезали опухоль на связках) меня сложно чем-то напугать. Сперва ты как будто движешься на свет по мере отключения чувств, и ощущения формы тела, а потом резко попадаешь в темноту, на какое-то время теряешь себя (это, навреное, и был момент полной анестезии), а вот потом... в общем, сайлент хилл отдыхает. 




> Во сне, действительно, когда осознаешь сновидение, то тут же вся картинка как бы застывает, то есть все "актеры" теряют свою независимость и самостоятельность. К тому же просыпаешься практически сразу, впрямо в следующую секунду после осознания как сна.


У меня немного по-дургому. Я могу осознать, что это сон, но не довести эту мысль по какой-то причине до логического завершения, и продолжать взаимодействовать с образами. Интересное наблюдение: если как следует понять, что от сна нечего ждать, ничего от сюда нельзя взять, т.к. это - просто твой ум, то можно летать, изменять как угодно обстановку и т.п. Но если ты преследуешь во сне какую-то цель, тебе хочется удовлетворить какое-то желание (допустим, где-то побывать), то взлететь можно лишь в случае опасности, а мир становися очень статичным, в нем действуют физические законы, потому что ты в них веришь и они тебе нужны. 

Думаю, мир наяву устроен примерно так же.

----------


## Юрий К.

> А я в детстве когда в обморок упал, просто как свет вырубили без малейшего перехода. Зато был очень интересный опыт вываливания "обратно", поочередного включения органов чувств и концептуализации ума.


Немного знакомо. Зрительное восприятие как восстанавливалось не помните? Стадия "трубчатого зрения" была?




> Тем не менее, мы знаем, что воздействуя на мозг лекарствами, наркотиками или хирургически, можно изменить качества ума, может быть отсюда следует, что мозг является местом расположением ума, или может быть как уверены большинство ученых, сознание и ум просто функция ума? Но изменяем мы так только качества ума, не сам ум, т.е. не сознающую способность? Изменяя качества, мы трансформируем и объект к которому они относятся. Раз есть такая взаимосвязь, то казалось бы можно установить месторасположением ума все же мозг. Однако есть огромное количество свидетельств того, что ум со всеми обычно присущими ему качествами (на основании которых мы и говорим о его индивидуальности, т.е. идентифицируем его по ним) продолжает существовать и при повреждении и даже полном уничтожении мозга. Значит, можно полагать, что трансформация мозга просто вносит дополнительные помехи и препятствия для естественного функционирования ума, но мозг не является умом или его месторасположением, хотя несомненно временно связан с ним и может ограничивать его.


Я вот что пофантазировал. Нет сомнений в том, что сознание теснейшим образом связано с мозгом. Самая изученная нейрофизиологией способность - зрительное восприятие. Основная метафора - аналог с фотоаппаратом (глаз - объектив, мозг - пленка). Однако есть оппоненты (уже лет 30 как, но фамилии сейчас не помню, ученые, конечно), которые говорят, что это не правильно и в акт зрительного восприятия включено тело. Вроде бы этот момент связан с ориентационным рефлексом. Этот рефлекс - почти уровень животного, работает в доли секунды, мы просто ориентируемся в пространстве: я-в-моем-теле-здесь-это-там.

Такая слабенькая фантазия имеет место быть, что меняя восприятие телесности под действием практики, мы меняем и поле зрительного восприятия (это почти одно и то же, наврное, у одного образа тела одно поле восприятия у другого - другое). Как я отчебучил, а? чушь или что-то знакомое? :Smilie: 

В «Нарисованное радугой» ТУР я вычитал о 6 типах внимания; восприятие, которое существует и днем и ночью (во сне?), называется всеохватывающим. Судя по текст, оно поддерживается всепронизывающим вниманием. Обычно мы знаем два типа внимания: сознательное и самопроизвольное.




> Часто упоминаются несколько типов внимания: сознательное внимание, самопроизвольное внимание без усилия, внимание Дхарматы, внимание мудрости, всепронизывающее внимание и т.п. Эти последние термины очень детализированно описывают разницу между семью нечистыми и тремя чистыми бхуми. Конечно, можно интеллектуально погрузиться в эту терминологию, но на данной стадии это не будет нам особенно полезно. Для того, чтобы говорить об этих стадиях, их нужно сначала лично испытать.
> Традиция Дзогчена описывает шесть типов внимания. Остальные системы упоминают только два: сознательное и самопроизвольное. Название первого — «внимательность созна¬тельного внимания». Второй тип называется «изначально присущим вниманием». Традиция Дзогчена формулирует это так: «Поддерживай безначально свободное восприятие изначально присущим вниманием». Здесь нет никакого преобразования. Просто изначальное состояние восприятия, поддерживаемое естественным вниманием. Вершиной является «всепронизывающее внимание», в котором нет вообще никакого отвлечения. Восприятие так же безгранично, как пространство. Оно непрерывно и постоянно. Днём и ночью существует лишь всеохватывающее восприятие. Всё отвлекающее растворилось в состоянии Дхарматы. Это — Дхармакайя всех будд.


Конечно, ТУР прав в том, что не стоит углубляться в эту терминологию, не имея личного опыта (я уж не говорю о бхуми), но тем не менее: где-нибудь еще можно почитать о типах внимания, которые различает Дзогчен?

----------


## Sadhak

> Я могу осознать, что это сон, но не довести эту мысль по какой-то причине до логического завершения, и продолжать взаимодействовать с образами. Интересное наблюдение: если как следует понять, что от сна нечего ждать, ничего от сюда нельзя взять, т.к. это - просто твой ум, то можно летать, изменять как угодно обстановку и т.п


 У меня бывает два варианта - когда приходит осознание сна, то сон может не терять своей "свежести", детализированности и непредсказуемости, но всего на несколько секунд, после чего просыпаешься. И бывает, что после осознания вроде бы и не проснулся, но сон теряет свою "свежесть", блекнет, нет ни такой четкой детализации и красок, ни разумности и непредсказуемости его персонажей, хотя можно уже менять сюжет, но в результате получается скорее игра "в солдатики", т.е. больше управляемая фантазия, полу-дрёма. 



> Зрительное восприятие как восстанавливалось не помните? Стадия "трубчатого зрения" была?


Появлялось в таком порядке - чувство движения (выносили тело), звуки без понимания их смысла, картинка-пятно по центру(вот это "трубчатость?  :Smilie: ), периферийное зрение, осознание как "себя" и "меня несут".



> Вроде бы этот момент связан с ориентационным рефлексом. Этот рефлекс - почти уровень животного, работает в доли секунды, мы просто ориентируемся в пространстве: я-в-моем-теле-здесь-это-там.
> Такая слабенькая фантазия имеет место быть, что меняя восприятие телесности под действием практики, мы меняем и поле зрительного восприятия


Не думаю, ведь можно прямо сейчас вывернуть этот процесс в обратную сторону - как бы мысленным усилием дистанцироваться от тела и сохранять такую "растождествленность" некоторое время. Ну вот, подобно тому, когда мы увлекаемся компьютерной игрой с "видом-из-глаз", то на время иногда полностью отождествляемся с этим персонажем. Но это, имхо, разные механизмы, если сравнивать с практикой. Здесь мы отделяем, отличаем ощущение "себя" от ума или тела, а в практике переживание, напротив, объединения, а не "минусования".

----------


## Юрий К.

> Появлялось в таком порядке - чувство движения (выносили тело), звуки без понимания их смысла, картинка-пятно по центру(вот это "трубчатость? ), периферийное зрение, осознание как "себя" и "меня несут".


Интересно, что чувство движения появилось первым. Кинестатика раньше слуха - удивительно. То, что слух раньше зрения - это, как я понимаю, классика реанимации. Собственно зрительный канал - почти один в один. Я назвал зрение "трубчатым", т.к. в известной мне схеме пятно посередине - это как бы еще не трехмерное восприятие, т.е. без глубины, и без понимания пятна-картинки. С пониманием картинки приходит глубина (одновременно), получается основная часть зрительного поля - это как бы черная труба, черный тоннель, а в конце картинка. А дальше осознание себя и периферийное зрение. 




> Не думаю, ведь можно прямо сейчас вывернуть этот процесс в обратную сторону - как бы мысленным усилием дистанцироваться от тела и сохранять такую "растождествленность" некоторое время. Ну вот, подобно тому, когда мы увлекаемся компьютерной игрой с "видом-из-глаз", то на время иногда полностью отождествляемся с этим персонажем. Но это, имхо, разные механизмы, если сравнивать с практикой. Здесь мы отделяем, отличаем ощущение "себя" от ума или тела, а в практике переживание, напротив, объединения, а не "минусования".


Мне трудно сравнивать рефлекторные процесы, зашитые в генетической программе, и то, что мы можем представить себе или получить в воображении, увлекшись видоиграми.

----------


## Inbongo

Цитата:



> как возникают сновидения
> Пока человек не обрел реализацию, его истинную природу омрачает коренное 
> неведение, которое порождает оперирующий понятиями ум. Этот рассудочный ум, 
> обманутый двойственным видением мира, расчленяет целостное единство переживания 
> на умозрительные понятия, а потом обращается с этими проекциями ума так, будто 
> они действительно существуют как отдельные существа и предметы. Первое 
> двойственное подразделение — это подразделение на “я” и “остальное”, а из-за 
> отождествления себя только с одной стороной переживания — с “я” — развиваются 
> предпочтения. В результате возникают влечение и неприязнь, которые становятся 
> ...

----------


## Микаса

Где и как вступить в Дзогчен ? Как найти Духовного Наставника ?

----------


## Eternal Jew

"Вступить", увы, никак нельзя.  :Smilie:  Это не "орден", не "секта, не  "школа". 

По большому счету:




> Учения Дзогчена — это не философия, не религиозная доктрина, не культурная традиция. Понимание смысла учений означает обнаружение своего собственного истинного состояния, очищенного от самообмана и подлогов, создаваемых чужим умом. Само значение тибетского слова "дзогчен" — "Великое Совершенство" — указывает на истинное изначальное состояние каждой личности, а не на какую-то трансцендентную реальность. 
> 
> (Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче. ДЗОГЧЕН — САМОСОВЕРШЕННОЕ СОСТОЯНИЕ)


По поводу Учителей - выбрать Учителя Вы должны сами. Никто(!) Вам в этом не поможет. По поводу КАК выбирать Гуру, см. ниже:




> *Следование компетентным Учителям* 
> 
> Все достижения в личной практике (от принятия Прибежища и до Полного Освобождения) зависят только от качеств достойного Учителя, дарующего Прибежище и дающего Дхарму.
> 
> *Разновидности Учителей:*
> 
> - внешний, устраняющий сомнения;
> - внутренний, передающий наставления Ваджраяны;
> - тайный (коренной) — показывающий нерожденную природу ума. 
> ...



Так что ищите сами!... 
Из тех, кто наиболее часто приезжает в Европу-Россию, проводит ретриты, дает Дхарму:

*Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Патрул Ринпоче, Чога Ринпоче* (список можно продолжить)

----------


## ullu

> После опыта с калипсолом в 20 лет (вырезали опухоль на связках) меня сложно чем-то напугать.


Не отчаивайтесь ))) Оно всегда найдется )))
На самом деле не всегда знаешь чего испугаешься. С калипсолом я тоже знакома, ага, сперва страшно, пытаешься его побороть, потом интересно, потом понимаешь как расслабиться, рассабляешься, потом хочется ещё  :Smilie:  ( и вот , кстати, где жесть на самом то деле.)
Но там все понятно же, знаешь же что под наркозом. А вот когда непонятно и не знаешь, то тогда страшно правда становится. А в бардо же не знаешь...например.

----------


## Микаса

> Из тех, кто дает Дхарму:
> 
> *Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Патрул Ринпоче, Чога Ринпоче* (список можно продолжить)


Продолжите, пожалуйста. :Confused:    Адреса, явки, пароли ? :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Адреса, явки, пароли ?


Нет. Самостоятельно все найдете, если уж пишете "Хочу в Дзогчен". 

Даже на этом сайте и его форуме (если сочтете, конечно, за труд поискать). 
Есть еще хорошие инструменты в виде Яндекса и Гугла. 
А кормить Вас с ложечки я не собираюсь.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Буква "А" "выбрана" на роль символа не только Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче - это общее место в учении дзогчен. Сам Ринпоче на каждом ретрите объясняет, что буква А - символ нашей изначальной потенциальности, поскольку звук [а] как бы порождает все прочие звуки. "А" - источник всех звуков, а источник звуков - это и источник проявлений. И нет никакой разницы, какую букву визуализировать - тибетскую, санскритскую или латинскую. Важно понимать смысл символа. Не вижу здесь ничего "туманного".


Есть сутра Будды по поводу А. )))

----------


## Юрий К.

Ссылку в студию!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ссылку в студию!


http://psylib.org.ua/books/paspb01/txt07.htm

*
СУТРА ПОБЕДОНОСНОЙ ЗАПРЕДЕЛЬНОЙ МУДРОСТИ,
МАТЕРИ ВСЕХ ТАТХАГАТ, В ОДНУ БУКВУ*

Так я слышал однажды: Победоносный пребывал в Раджагрихе на горе Гридхракуте вместе с большим собранием монахов-бхикшу, с 1250 монахами и с великим собранием бодхисаттв. В это время Победоносный обратился к Достопочтенному Ананде, сказав так:

*"Ананда, восприми, на благо и спасение всех живых существ эту Запредельную Мудрость в Одну Букву, а именно букву "А"".*

Так проповедовал Победоносный. Преподобный Ананда, большое собрание монахов, великое собрание бодхисаттв и вся вселенная со всеми богами, людьми, асурами и гандхарвами возрадовались и восславили проповедь Победоносного.

----------

Kamal (20.06.2011)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Не отчаивайтесь ))) Оно всегда найдется )))
> 
> Но там все понятно же, знаешь же что под наркозом. А вот когда непонятно и не знаешь, то тогда страшно правда становится. А в бардо же не знаешь...например.


можно какой угодно сценарий применить в попытке испугать. легче всего узнать, что пугает, попав в сон человека в stealth режиме мониторить, а когда сон доводится до страшной развязки - подлить масла во все споры страха, возликовав гонимой волной ужаса. (единственно, спящий должен по идее пугаться сильно-сильно, тогда сидящие в stealth-режиме воистину насладятся), погрузив сознание в пучину небытия. 

Если внешне происходит нечто пугающее, выбивающее из колеи, запутывающее, выводящее из погружения-концентрации воли - то же самое работает. Если вы на это эмоционально отвлекетесь - вы становитесь ИХ добычей. Сила воли тут - главный фактор. 

Но я не уверен, что кто-то устоит, если агентов "страха" появится в вашем мире в количестве, превышаемом все допустимые нормы, принимая совершенно различные формы. 

А так согласен, "Не отчаивайтесь ))) Оно всегда найдется )))"

----------


## Юрий К.

> http://psylib.org.ua/books/paspb01/txt07.htm
> 
> 
> СУТРА ПОБЕДОНОСНОЙ ЗАПРЕДЕЛЬНОЙ МУДРОСТИ,
> МАТЕРИ ВСЕХ ТАТХАГАТ, В ОДНУ БУКВУ


Спасибо. Дальше идут комментарии Мамардашвили.  :Smilie: 

P.S. Другими словами, я был бы счастлив узнать, что "А" является технологией понимания понимания (см. выше пример Sadhak'a). 

Мы не понимаем, как мы понимаем, но как понять, как мы понимаем? :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

не надо забывать, что Будда был индусом, образованным, а значит разбирался в музыке, танце, в языке и его применении, в частности знал значение гласных слогов санскрита.

----------


## Юрий К.

И что он о них знал, как Вы думаете?

P.S. Кстати, цигун для глаз в наикратчайшей форме ежедневно практикую до сих пор. :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Спасибо. Дальше идут комментарии Мамардашвили. 
> 
> P.S. Другими словами, я был бы счастлив узнать, что "А" является технологией понимания понимания (см. выше пример Sadhak'a). 
> 
> Мы не понимаем, как мы понимаем, но как понять, как мы понимаем?


Понимать "как мы понимаем" не всем обязательно: http://oldtradition.org/news/trangu-...sutry-i-tantry

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> не надо забывать, что Будда был индусом, образованным,


не надо забывать, что Будда был всеведущим  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

угу, еще не надо забывать, что он был эманацией Гараба Дорже и придумал дзогчен. еще не надо забывать, что папа Падмасамбхавы является патриархом Бон. 

много чего можно не забывать, угу

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...придумал дзогчен...


 Вы считаете, что Дхарма это нечто придуманное кем-то где-то и когда-то? :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

Я считаю, что ныне слово "Дхарма" отличный способ заманухи для свежего пушечного мяса, добровольно сдавшего позиции своих миров для перестройки, редизайна внутр. интерьера и наскальной живописи. возможно даже для строительства "моста очищения", по которому можно протащить толпы нижних миров, превратив их в свои свиты нестрадающих апгрейднутых полу-богов. (при этом их самскары никуда не денутся, их кармические отпечатки будут давать о себе знать). 

сложно искать сходство между "вышибалой-охранником" и "музыкантом" или умным "кодером". При этом при встрече двух "Дхарма" первого победит. Второй не станет переделывать первого, следуя путем сохранения того, что следует сохранить, а первый обязательно сделает второго, так как следует путем разрушения, причем, не так важно чего. 

_это вопрос спецификации и калибра_ 

Дхарма Будды Шакьямуни - это то, чему он учил. Дхарма кого-то другого - то, чему учил этот другой. Дхарма будд и бодхисаттв не то же, что и дхарма идамов и всевозможных прикладных исполнителей. 

Дхарма обязательно придумана и передана кем-то и когда. Думать иначе - бредить попросту. Так что советую сперва думать, чью Дхарму вы собираетесь получить, от кого и для каких целей.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Дхарма обязательно придумана


 Вот думать так - это бредить и абсолютно не понимать Дхармы) Сидел Будда под деревом Бодхи и Дхарму придумывал... ну ну.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Дхарма обязательно придумана


Какой махровый, прожжоный ябсказал материализм!
Ну ничего, самсара и не таких обтёсывала  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

to Sam, обтесывает нирвана. самсара набивает.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Вот думать так - это бредить и абсолютно не понимать Дхармы) Сидел Будда под деревом Бодхи и Дхарму придумывал... ну ну.


ну, можете заменить слово придумана на любое удобное и понятное Вам, не вызывающее протеста и противоречий в картинке мира

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> to Sam, обтесывает нирвана. самсара набивает.


И это тоже обтешет.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

фшоке

/me ушел дальше

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ну, можете заменить слово придумана на любое удобное и понятное Вам, не вызывающее протеста и противоречий в картинке мира


да да всем что-то надо делать, только не самому.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> И это тоже обтешет.


и это тоже

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> и это тоже


безусловно. рад что вы поняли.

----------


## Сурья

Прибывая в естественно пустой природе ума,у меня возникают головные боли - очевидно из за напряжения мозга и через несколько дней повышается артериальное давление, вследствии чего практику приходится прекращать,никто не сталкивался с таким явлением в практике, и как его можно убрать?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Прибывая в естественно пустой природе ума,у меня возникают головные боли - очевидно из за напряжения мозга ... как его можно убрать?


Обратиться к Учителю за объяснениями как пребывать в "естественно пустой природе ума".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Прибывая в естественно пустой природе ума,у меня возникают головные боли - очевидно из за напряжения мозга и через несколько дней повышается артериальное давление, вследствии чего практику приходится прекращать,никто не сталкивался с таким явлением в практике, и как его можно убрать?


Так давление и боли также в природе ума, также проявления ума, также пусты, зачем их убирать? Все ок.

Хотя, случай, безусловно, уникальный. Некто знает, как пребывать в природе ума, но справиться с головной болью не может.
По-типу лыжника (прыжки с гигантского трамплина), не умеющего справиться с креплениями на лыжах.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> очевидно из за напряжения


ТОЧКА

Вот его и убирайте

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Прибывая в естественно пустой природе ума,у меня возникают головные боли - очевидно из за напряжения мозга и через несколько дней повышается артериальное давление, вследствии чего практику приходится прекращать,никто не сталкивался с таким явлением в практике, и как его можно убрать?


Сурья, займитесь серьезно шаматхой, у меня здесь недалеко есть ходячий пример, когда головные боли, возникшие самым естественным образом на работе, проходили при правильной практике шаматхи - при помощи практики снимались напряжения, служившие причиной болей. Добьетесь устойчивости в шаматхе - сможете перейти к випашьяне а там уж и со спокойной совестью и неболеющей головой к осознаванию природы ума

----------

Sergio (22.06.2011), Алексей Л (29.10.2012), Сурья (20.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Сурья, займитесь серьезно шаматхой


Да вы что, серьезно? А как же природа ума?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да вы что, серьезно? А как же природа ума?


Также как и с полетом на Марс...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Прибывая в естественно пустой природе ума,у меня возникают головные боли - очевидно из за напряжения мозга и через несколько дней повышается артериальное давление, вследствии чего практику приходится прекращать,никто не сталкивался с таким явлением в практике, и как его можно убрать?


Скорее всего вы пребываете в чем то другом. 
...

Все говорят, что мы вместе…
Все говорят, но немногие знают, в каком.
А из наших труб идет необычный дым.
Стой! Опасная зона: Работа мозга!.

----------

AndyZ (20.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.06.2011), Сергей Ч (19.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Да вы что, серьезно? А как же природа ума?


А она никуда не убежит  :Smilie:

----------


## Alekk

Есть очень тонкая грань между концентрацией на пустоте и переживанием пустоты. Удивительно, но мы чуть ли не до самого конца можем подменять одно другим.

----------

Сурья (20.06.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Есть очень тонкая грань между концентрацией на пустоте и переживанием пустоты. Удивительно, но мы чуть ли не до самого конца можем подменять одно другим.


А когда переживем, тут нам и конец.  :Cry:

----------


## Alekk

> А когда переживем, тут нам и конец.


До конца цепляния.

----------


## Сурья

> Сурья, займитесь серьезно шаматхой, у меня здесь недалеко есть ходячий пример, когда головные боли, возникшие самым естественным образом на работе, проходили при правильной практике шаматхи - при помощи практики снимались напряжения, служившие причиной болей. Добьетесь устойчивости в шаматхе - сможете перейти к випашьяне а там уж и со спокойной совестью и неболеющей головой к осознаванию природы ума


Всё верно,боль ушла,я был не в естественно пустой природе ума, а в шаматхе.Хотя всё это грани одного и того же.Можно ли практику шаматхи сочетать с практикой випашьны? И хотелось бы узнать трекчо(прорыв) в естественно пустую природу ума происходит как следствие практики шаматхи и випашьяны или это какая то отдельная практика?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вы какие-то странные вопросы задаете. Вам бы получить инструкции сначала, а то Вы тут у нас уже Самантабхадра во всей красе, только голова болит. 

Практика Шаматха

Практика Успокоения или Безмятежности (санскр.: шаматха, тиб.: шинэ) - *практика успокоения, полного подчинения ума* и достижения совершенной сосредоточенности на объекте медитации. Сущность Успокоения - это пребывание ума в состоянии ясности и пустоты, в отсутствии тупости, возбуждения и мыслей.

Практика Випашьяна

Практика Постижения (санскр.: випашьяна, тиб.: лхатонг) -* практика* глубинного видения, *постижения собственного ума, медитация, развивающая проникновение в суть природы ума*. Сущность Постижения - это полная сосредоточенность ума, пребывающего в естественном ему состоянии.

Какой смысл говорить о том, что Вам делать, если из Ваших слов очевидно, что Вы не понимаете что Вы делаете?

----------

Сурья (21.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2011)

----------


## Alekk

> Можно ли практику шаматхи сочетать с практикой випашьны?


Шаматха успокаивает ум. Випашьяна - это ясное присутствие в спокойном уме. Одно приводит к другому. Сначала успокаиваешься шаматхой, затем остаешься в спокойствии (випашьяна). Без четких граней одной перетекает в другое. Я делаю так - сажусь и смотрю на дыхание. Это объектная шаматха. Через некоторое время успокаиваюсь и отпускаю объект концентрации, забываю о дыхании, получается безобъектная шаматха. И тут либо мое внимание заволочет тонкий объект "типа пустота", и я провалюсь в тупость небытия, либо само собой получится отпустить себя и мыль-пустоту на фоне непрекращающейся ясности осознавания. Это уже випашьяна. Самое странное, что усилий прилагать не нужно, проверять и поправлять свое состояние не нужно, иначе тут же зацепишься за те образы, которые пытаешься поправить. Но и это не страшно, это все равно будет происходить, достаточно отпустить зацепленный вниманием образ и продолжать делать безобъектную шаматху. Через некоторое время она сама приведет к випашьяне. Это происходит естественно, как плыть по течению. Главное не мешать ему, оставаясь спокойным.



> И хотелось бы узнать трекчо(прорыв) в естественно пустую природу ума происходит как следствие практики шаматхи и випашьяны или это какая то отдельная практика?


Трекчо подразумевает вхождение в правильное состояние прямо из повседневной жизни, в любой момент времени, без медленного разгона шаматхой и випашьяной. А для этого нужно хорошенько познакомиться с випашьяной. Натренированность в шаматхе помогает потом по жизни быть более собранным, сконцентрированным и уравновешенным. Привыкание к випашьяне помогает по жизни узнавать происходящее вокруг, как украшение внутреннего спокойствия. Трекчо, на мой взгляд, это стремительное возвращение к состоянию такого узнавания. И делается это не через особые техники, а через вспоминание того, в чем уже обрел определенный опыт.

----------

Kassius (22.06.2011), Sergio (23.06.2011), Torkwemada (05.07.2011), Алексей Л (29.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2011), Сурья (21.06.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Всё верно,боль ушла,я был не в естественно пустой природе ума, а в шаматхе.Хотя всё это грани одного и того же.Можно ли практику шаматхи сочетать с практикой випашьны?


Можно. Но прежде чем приступать к випашьяне желателен, если не сказать необходим, навык устойчивой шаматхи - иначе випашьяну сложней будет практиковать. При помощи випашьяны  нарабатывается ясность, необходимая для осознания природы ума, при помощи шаматхи познается пустотная сущность ума. 



> И хотелось бы узнать трекчо(прорыв) в естественно пустую природу ума происходит как следствие практики шаматхи и випашьяны или это какая то отдельная практика?


Осознание природы ума , необходимое для практики трекчо происходит вследствии передачи учителя ученику. Однако данные базовые виды медитации необходимы для осуществления передачи, они подготавливают ум к осознованию собственной природы. Именно поэтому им пределяется огромное значение в учении дзогчен Семде. Если ум не готов, передача не осущетсивться, насколько бы реализованный мастер ее не осуществлял. Есть конечно и другие практики для подготовки, но эти, на мой взгляд, наиболее эффективны. По крайней мне они очень помогли и помогают до сих пор.
И самое главное - получите наставления по интересующим Вас вопросам у квалифицированного ламы. Или хотя бы посмотрите их в записи http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3319167 , http://www.lamaoleg.com/audio.php. И В любом случсае Вам понадобится передача от учителя, если Вы собираетесь практиковать трекчо.

----------


## PampKin Head

Неплохо бы перед тречхо с Первым Заветом Ганраба Дордже разобраться сперва...

- tapatalk -

----------

Kassius (22.06.2011), Артем Тараненко (20.06.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Через некоторое время она сама приведет к випашьяне.


 Есть наставления, где таки упор делается на попытки распознавания лхатонга, а не зависание в шинэ. Объясняется как раз тем, что само ничего не придет.

----------


## Alekk

> Есть наставления, где таки упор делается на попытки распознавания лхатонга, а не зависание в шинэ. Объясняется как раз тем, что само ничего не придет.


Лхатонг через усилие не распазнается. Попытки распознавания делаются через усилие успокоения (шинэ). На фоне шине проясняется лхатонг. В этом случае еще говорят о единстве шинэ и лхатонг. Само, конечно, ничего не придет, нужно начинать с успокоения. Но если уже есть достаточный опыт шинэ, то этот этап в формальной практике может занимать секунды, после чего делается основной упор на ясности лхатонг. Когда накоплен опыт лхатонг, то он и в сансарной жизни проявляется за секунды, чем является трекчо.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...через усилие не распазнается.


 Кто и где сказал про усилие?)



> На фоне шине проясняется лхатонг.


Его проще обнаружить при спокойном уме, а сам он не появляется от одной практики шинэ.

----------


## Alekk

> Кто и где сказал про усилие?)


"_упор делается на попытки распознавания лхатонга_" - тут. Упор делать можно по-разному. Вот я и подчеркнул, что раз уж его делать, то опосредованно, через шинэ. Никто не говорит о шинэ ради шинэ.



> Его проще обнаружить при спокойном уме, а сам он не появляется от одной практики шинэ.


Мне показалось, что я именно это и сказал: "_На фоне шине проясняется лхатонг._" 
Конечно, вы правы. Если зациклиться исключительно на шинэ, то есть шанс там и остаться. Получается непростая ситуация - нужно и стабильность обрести, и в то же время в ней не залипнуть. Если очень бояться в ней залипнуть, то можно так и не успокоиться. А если не бояться, то можно залипнуть. Думаю, выход из этой засады в том, чтобы после обретения стабильности в успокоении постепенно переставать прилагать усилия в поддержании стабильности и также постепенно переключать внимание от стабильности к ясности. Ясность сама по себе распознается на фоне стабильности покоя. Без покоя ясность занята делами и не распознается.

----------

Дордже (21.06.2011)

----------


## Дордже

> Думаю, выход из этой засады в том, чтобы после обретения стабильности в успокоении постепенно переставать прилагать усилия в поддержании стабильности и также постепенно переключать внимание от стабильности к ясности. Ясность сама по себе распознается на фоне стабильности покоя. Без покоя ясность занята делами и не распознается.


Как поддерживать внимание в стабильности это понятно :Smilie:  А как переключать его на ясность? Это в ясности осознавать присутствие и саму ясность?

----------


## Сурья

> Вы какие-то странные вопросы задаете. Вам бы получить инструкции сначала, а то Вы тут у нас уже Самантабхадра во всей красе, только голова болит. 
> 
> Практика Шаматха
> 
> Практика Успокоения или Безмятежности (санскр.: шаматха, тиб.: шинэ) - *практика успокоения, полного подчинения ума* и достижения совершенной сосредоточенности на объекте медитации. Сущность Успокоения - это пребывание ума в состоянии ясности и пустоты, в отсутствии тупости, возбуждения и мыслей.
> 
> Практика Випашьяна
> 
> Практика Постижения (санскр.: випашьяна, тиб.: лхатонг) -* практика* глубинного видения, *постижения собственного ума, медитация, развивающая проникновение в суть природы ума*. Сущность Постижения - это полная сосредоточенность ума, пребывающего в естественном ему состоянии.
> ...


Мы все Самантабхадры,нужно только осознать это.А на счёт инструкций я не откажусь от помощи.
К чему приводит практика шаматхи и випашьяны - какова третья составляющая процесса -ригпа?

----------


## Alekk

> Как поддерживать внимание в стабильности это понятно А как переключать его на ясность? Это в ясности осознавать присутствие и саму ясность?


В момент переключения можно попробовать поменять принуждение к стабильности на ожидание нестабильности. Это как наблюдение за дыханием, когда сначала ожидаешь вдоха, потом ожидаешь выдоха. Нестабильность обычно вызывают возникающие мысли. Чтобы не вовлечься в них, их нужно ждать. В этом случае говорят об алертности внимания. Как только мысль появилась, мы ее к тому моменту ждали, поэтому сразу знаем, что с ней делать. Мы ее отпускаем. И ждем следующую. Такое ожидание акцентирует внимание на ясности.

Есть еще один интересный момент. Безобъектная шаматха, как правило, устраняет мысли и приводит к покою. Но все же две очень тонкие и почти незаметные мысли остаются. Это мысль о наблюдателе и мысль об объекте концентрации. В безобъектной шаматхе объектом концентрации часто выступает мысль о пустоте. Во время переключения с шаматхи на випашьяну появляющиеся мысли можно отпускать следующим способом. Мы замечаем мысль, пытаемся ее локализовать относительно фона пустоты и помещаем эту мысль на пустоту черного экрана перед наблюдателем и оставлять там, переводя внимание обратно на пустоту фона. Таким образом мы не только отпускаем мысли, но и постепенно переходим от восприятия содержания мысли к восприятию формы мысли. Получается как на рыбалке. Мы смотрим на черный фон моря и ждем появления мысли. Мысль появляется, мы ее подсекаем и бросаем обратно в море, больше не удерживая вниманием. В какой-то момент обостренная и спокойная ясность растворяет тонкие мыслеформы наблюдателя и пустого фона. Этот факт не осознается также, как предыдущие растворения мыслей. Он осознается иначе. Без наблюдателя и наблюдаемого проявляются комплексные мыслеформы, которые уже содержат в себе как основу эти две мыслеформы. Такие мыслеформы похожи на иллюзорные микромирки, пузыри восприятия, замкнутые сновидения. Содержание этих мыслеформ осознается сразу целиком, но стоит заглянуть в них вниманием, как тут же влипаешь в персонажа сновидения и начинаешь воспринимать содержание этой мыслеформы, как обычный сон. Выбраться из такого сновидения можно либо через просыпание, либо через подобие трекчо, проваливаясь в темноту концентрации на мысли о пустоте.

----------

Lanky (04.11.2011), Дордже (21.06.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> тут.


 Тут не про усилие а про цель.

----------


## Alekk

Я как-то писал про самоосвобождение мыслей в випашьяне. Наткнулся на описание этого эффекта в книге "Так как есть 2" (254 стр.).

"Именно в этот момент, после потери осознавания, возобновляется мышление. Но если, не смотря на это, вы осознаете ригпа сразу же после возникновения мыслей, произойдет то, что называется *рангшар рангдрол*, то есть возникновение мысли из себя и освобождение в себе."

Вот так незатейливо в паре предложений учителя раскрывают нам в книгах самые тонкие "медитативные" моменты. Если не иметь соответствующего опыта, то эти драгоценные вкрапления в тексте просто не замечаются. И поверьте мне, таких вкраплений в текстах очень-очень много, но почти все они остаются незамеченными или непонятыми. Но если честно применять наставления учителей на практике, то тогда самая обычная книга по дхарме может оказаться не размышлением на тему, не всем давно известной теорией, а сборником конкретных инструкций чуть ли не к любой ситуации в жизни и медитации. Нужно лишь применять наставления, а не просто изучать их. Мой личный совет - занимайтесь медитацией каждый день по 10-15 минут (кроме всего прочего). Это должно стать привычкой, как чистить зубы. Такая практика сама со временем скорректирует себя - будут появляться понимание, советы и мысли, которые будут приходиться очень кстати. Учение Будды постигается только на практике. Без исключений. Тут не должно быть сомнений и иллюзий. Какими бы понимающими и продвинутыми мы себя не считали бы, все это самообман. В учении Будды нет крутизны, есть только простота. А гордиться простотой как-то даже странно. Поэтому нельзя останавливаться и фиксировать результат достижений. Только ежедневная практика, и никак иначе. Остановился - пропал в сансаре.

----------

Kamal (24.06.2011), Алексей Л (29.10.2012), Дордже (24.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2011)

----------


## Alekk

Еще встретил про самоосвобождение мыслей - *рангшар рангдрол* (в отрывке - *рандол*):

"В учении тречхо говорится о трех разновидностях распознавания сущности наших переживаний и возникающего в итоге самоосвобождения заблуждений. Самоосвобождение действием, или *чердол* (gcer grol), означает, что мы распознаем сущность мысли, представшей перед умом, пристально взглянув на нее; когда она находится там, на месте объекта - тогда эта мысль мгновенно освобождается, переходя в состояние ригпа. Самоосвобождение как автоматическая реакция, или *шардол* (shar grol), означает, что между возникновением мысли и ее автоматическим распознаванием и самоосвобождением есть кратчайший промежуток - мысль освобождается еще до того, как она прочно утвердится в качестве объекта. Вероятно, это происходит благодаря тому, что внимание быстро и автоматически обращается к своему источнику. Самоосвобождение методом бездеятельного пребывания в потоке самоосвобождения, или *рандол* (rang grol), означает, что мысли-проявления, которые возникают, спонтанно освобождаются по мере возникновения. При этом никакого промежутка между их возникновением и освобождением нет: они освобождаются, как линии на воде, которые исчезают, когда их чертишь. Поэтому для их самоосвобождения не нужны никакие действия - ни умышленные, ни автоматические. На этом последнем уровне самоосвобождения происходит одновременное проявление пустотности (шуньяты) и проявленности: возникающие проявления не скрывают пустотного характера сущности, а пустотный характер сущности не скрывает возникающей проявленности."

"21 Семзин" ЧННР.

----------

Дордже (04.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.07.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Кстати, этот момент хорошо раскрыт в "Золотых письменах" Патрула Ринпоче

----------

Alekk (04.07.2011), Дордже (04.07.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

Замечательную статью прислали, о "интеграции":
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...hl=en_US&pli=1

----------

Lion Miller (22.09.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (21.09.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Замечательную статью прислали, о "интеграции":
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...hl=en_US&pli=1


а кто автор то?

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.09.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

И чего там замечательного?  :Smilie:  Свалено все в кучу, нового ничего не найдено. Кстати, если "интегрировать" перевести на русский, получится "объединять". Кагбэ, все логично.

----------


## Sadhak

> а кто автор то?


Я сразу же послал тот же вопрос как прочитал, ответят напишу. 



> И чего там замечательного?


Я думаю, это очень плохо, если не пробило. Или наоборот может все супер если все это Вас не касается уже  :Smilie: .

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Статья - много слов про несерьезное отношение к Учению. Кем это не договаривается не понятно, точно не Учителями, которые "любят давать высшие Учения". Они прямо говорят, что на развитие знания уходят десятилетия, а может и не одна жизнь. Интеграция употребляется в плане, что не надо убегать от происходящего в твоем жизненном пространстве, а применять полученное знание к этому, это также разъясняется. Примеры практиков Дзогчен, которые никуда не уходили от мирской жизни, также имеются.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Вообще, данная статья вызывает butthurt  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> думаю, это очень плохо, если не пробило. Или наоборот может все супер если все это Вас не касается уже .


А вас всегда от компиляшек пробивает? Соболезную

----------


## Sadhak

> А вас всегда от компиляшек пробивает? Соболезную


Не стоит. Если до сих пор вообще хоть изредка "пробивает", то думаю, что это уже хорошо. Значит еще нет толстокожести которая привычно-обыденно замыливает все до серой обыденности когда уже не проймут даже, к примеру, и слова ЕСДЛ сказанные нам лично. Ведь мы столько раз и в стольких вариантах все это уже слышали... Как помогло? Хватит уже, вот она "буддовость"?
А "пробить" может что угодно - хоть куча червей на трупике. Компиляция это или нет при этом не важно. Важен результат. Или Вас только что-то доселе новое, еще несказанное и неизведанное заинтересовать и порадовать может?

----------


## Lanky

Читал у Согъял Ринпоче о практике света мудрости Дзогчен. Якобы свет энергии мудрости покоится в центре сердца и соединяется с глазами через каналы мудрости. Поэтому глаза в медитации Дзогчен нужно держать открытыми.  Не мог бы кто пояснить о каналах мудрости и практике света в двух словах, для общего развития так сказать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Читал у Согъял Ринпоче о практике света мудрости Дзогчен. Якобы свет энергии мудрости покоится в центре сердца и соединяется с глазами через каналы мудрости. Поэтому глаза в медитации Дзогчен нужно держать открытыми.  Не мог бы кто пояснить о каналах мудрости и практике света в двух словах, для общего развития так сказать.


Есть такие описания. В том числе в текстах по янгти.

----------


## Sadhak

Из http://snatalya.livejournal.com/ о практике:



> В облике Ламы Пунцока не было ничего, что позволяло предположить, что он «летает».
> Он был невысокого роста, среднего возраста, коренастый. У него также была чудесная улыбка и очень яркие и живые глаза. Тем не менее, удобно расположившись в его доме, я не теряла времени и задала вопрос.
> 
> Это не вызвало того ответа, который я себе представляла. Когда я упомянула о словах менеджера из отеля «летающий Лама», Ламы Пунцок взорвался смехом. Однако, увидев моё неудовлетворённое любопытство, он устроился поудобнее и рассказал мне историю о том, каким образом он получил это имя.
> 
> Это произошло, когда ему было около двадцати, и он закончил свой второй трёхлетний ретрит. Школа буддизма, к которой принадлежит Лама Пунцок, известна своей практикой йоги. Многие практикующие проводят долгие годы в ретритах, достигая совершенства. Туммо — это одна из практик, которая даёт возможность пребывать в тепле даже при экстремально низких температурах. Возможность левитировать — другая практика.
> 
> Во время ретрита от стал очень искусным в обеих. И он прославился во всех буддийским общинах Химачал Прадеша. Однажды пришло письмо из Дхарамсалы. Его вызывал никто иной, как Далай-лама. Обычно Ламы очень неохотно демонстрируют свои умения. Обычно они вообще этого не делают. Лама Пунцок рассказал мне, что он очень сильно беспокоился и сомневался, прежде чем, наконец, решил отправиться в Дхарамсалу. Он просто напросто не мог отклонить предписание самого Его Святейшества Далай-ламы.
> 
> ...

----------

Lion Miller (04.11.2011), Samadhi Undercover (04.11.2011), Svarog (04.11.2011), Аньезка (04.11.2011), Джыш (04.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.11.2011)

----------


## Миррая

Мне интересно ,присутствуют ли практики Дзогчен в наше время среди людей...Просто ,как мне думается,обозначение практика как ати йогина,равнозначно обозначению практика как видьядхары,и подразумевает реализацию ступени архата или бодхисаттвы (имеется ввиду архат вставший на путь бодхисаттвы).Повторюсь это лишь моё видение...

----------


## Sojj

Невозможно "угадать" чужую реализацию, не будучи сам реализованным.
Именно поэтому существуют наставления о том, что ко всем необходимо относиться беспристрастно, с наилучшими пожеланиями и не допускать пустой хулы или глупых насмешек - а вон как тот нерадивый человек бодисаттва в 10-м поколении? )))
Таким образом, не забивайте себе голову о том "что где-то кто-то там.... в далеких галактиках..." (тьфу, о чем это я? )) )
Практикуйте, слушайте учителей, размышляйте. Живите в соответствии с наставлениями и не плодите лишних напряжений.

----------

Алексей Л (29.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне интересно ,присутствуют ли практики Дзогчен в наше время среди людей...Просто ,как мне думается,обозначение практика как ати йогина,равнозначно обозначению практика как видьядхары,и подразумевает реализацию ступени архата или бодхисаттвы (имеется ввиду архат вставший на путь бодхисаттвы).Повторюсь это лишь моё видение...


А мне интересно почему при таких вопросах такая традиция  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (29.05.2012), Pema Sonam (29.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (29.05.2012)

----------


## Миррая

> Невозможно "угадать" чужую реализацию, не будучи сам реализованным


А разве Дзогчен не подразумевает?Разве практика не начинается с узнавания "того как есть"?

----------


## Legba

> Мне интересно ,присутствуют ли практики Дзогчен в наше время среди людей...Просто ,как мне думается,обозначение практика как ати йогина,равнозначно обозначению практика как видьядхары,и подразумевает реализацию ступени архата или бодхисаттвы (имеется ввиду архат вставший на путь бодхисаттвы).Повторюсь это лишь моё видение...


Честно говоря, у Вас некоторая каша.
1.У архата, бодхисаттвы в Парамитаяне и видьядхары - разные пути, хотя и можно провести параллели.
2. Архат, вставший на путь бодхисаттвы, начинает с самого начала. Печально, но так уж все устроено.
3. Переживание, получаемое при прямом ознакомлении - *идентично* переживанию Первого Бхуми Бодхисаттв. Но не означает его *достижения* как такового.
Это, типа, не перелезть забор, а подпрыгнуть и выглянуть, что за ним.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> 2. Архат, вставший на путь бодхисаттвы, начинает с самого начала. Печально, но так уж все устроено.


А как же то, что реализация Архата соответствует какому-то там (кажется, восьмому) уровню бодхисаттвы?

----------


## Миррая

> Переживание, получаемое при прямом ознакомлении - *идентично* переживанию Первого Бхуми Бодхисаттв. Но не означает его *достижения* как такового.


Вы получали прямое введение в знание природы явлений?Если да,то скажите пожалалуйста,кто такие "живые существа"...?

----------


## Legba

> А как же то, что реализация Архата соответствует какому-то там (кажется, восьмому) уровню бодхисаттвы?


А вот так уж))) У Архатов есть *свои* пять путей и десять земель, все пучком.
Но достигнув архатства они (простите меня тхераваддины, это чисто махаянская тема) впадают в некое безучастное состояние.
Из которого их пробуждают Будды, и они начинают все сначала, уже как бодхисаттвы - то есть обладая устремлением бодхисаттвы.
Иначе получилось бы, что можно достичь аж восьмого бхуми бодхисаттв, не порождая бодхичитты (даже бодхичитты намерения), а это явный нонсенс.



> Вы получали прямое введение в знание природы явлений?


Я присутствовал на процедуре, неоднократно. Не более того.



> Если да,то скажите пожалалуйста,кто такие "живые существа"...?


Вы же не предполагаете, что даже после актуально произошедшего "прямого ознакомления" ответ изменится?
Переживания может и меняются, но формулировки остаются.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.05.2012), Samadhi Undercover (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012)

----------


## Миррая

> Я присутствовал на процедуре, неоднократно. Не более того.





> Вы же не предполагаете...


А есть ли смысл рассуждать об этом?Вы знаете ,что мне,согласно правилам, разрешено задавать вопросы и запрешено учавствовать в обсуждениях)?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А как же то, что реализация Архата соответствует какому-то там (кажется, восьмому) уровню бодхисаттвы?


На восьмом Бхуми (считается) Арья-Бодхисаттва начинает превосходить Архата в праджня-парамите. До этого Архаты превосходят Арья-Бодхисаттв в этом аспекте.

----------

Вова Л. (29.05.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

Если архаты имеют такой высокий уровень постижения праджня-парамины, правильно ли говорить, что они "начинают все с начала"?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если архаты имеют такой высокий уровень постижения праджня-парамины, правильно ли говорить, что они "начинают все с начала"?


Хм, а кто такое говорит?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Хм, а кто такое говорит?


Легба выше говорил.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Легба выше говорил.


Соответственно, задайте вопрос автору: на основании каких источников сделано такое утверждение?

----------


## Neljorma

Скажите, пожалуйста, кто знает, посвящения, даруемые Патрулом ринпоче в "Березках" завтра-послезавтра обязывающие? Т.е. подразумевает ли их получение обязанность ежедневного выполнения этой практики? Или это может быть "заделом на будущее"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот так уж))) У Архатов есть *свои* пять путей и десять земель, все пучком.
> Но достигнув архатства они (простите меня тхераваддины, это чисто махаянская тема) впадают в некое безучастное состояние.
> Из которого их пробуждают Будды, и они начинают все сначала, уже как бодхисаттвы - то есть обладая устремлением бодхисаттвы.
> Иначе получилось бы, что можно достичь аж восьмого бхуми бодхисаттв, не порождая бодхичитты (даже бодхичитты намерения), а это явный нонсенс.


Наверное, начинают с начала путь махаяны, а не путь вообще.
наработки шаматхи-випашьяны, они-то никуда не денутся

----------


## Neljorma

Простите за настырность, но вопрос очень важный, а его, возможно не увидели, страница сменилась. Повторю, вдруг поможет:
Скажите, пожалуйста, кто знает, посвящения, даруемые Патрулом Ринпоче в "Березках" завтра-послезавтра обязывающие? Т.е. подразумевает ли их получение обязанность ежедневного выполнения этой практики? Или это может быть "заделом на будущее"?
Я только подступаюсь к Дзогчену и прошу прощения, если для этой традиции формулировка не корректна.

----------


## Дубинин

> Простите за настырность, но вопрос очень важный, а его, возможно не увидели, страница сменилась. Повторю, вдруг поможет:
> Скажите, пожалуйста, кто знает, посвящения, даруемые Патрулом ринпоче в "Березках" завтра-послезавтра обязывающие? Т.е. подразумевает ли их получение обязанность ежедневного выполнения этой практики? Или это может быть "заделом на будущее"?
> Я только подступаюсь к Дзогчену и прошу прощения, если для этой традиции формулировка не корректна.


Насколько я присутствовал на получении чего либо у Патрула Р, кроме обычных тантрических самай, каких либо ежедневных мантр либо садхан, Он ни разу не обязывал делать.

----------

Neljorma (15.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> посвящения, даруемые Патрулом ринпоче в "Березках" завтра-послезавтра обязывающие? Т.е. подразумевает ли их получение обязанность ежедневного выполнения этой практики?


Это исключительно от Вас зависит.
Можете брать на себя обязательства и практиковать.
А можете не брать и рассматривать встречу просто как знакомство с хорошим человеком.

В любом случае поймете что-то для себя новое.
Это и есть посвящение )))

----------

Neljorma (15.03.2013), Pema Sonam (15.03.2013), Нико (15.03.2013)

----------


## Neljorma

Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Yur

> А вот ежели ученик (типа меня - бестолковый - на ритриты ходит, передачи получает - но вот с ригпа - ну никак...То есть - всякие-разные штуки, конечно, происходят, когда я сама что-то делаю -но вот - не оно...(Потому что опять же насколько я читала и слышала - это самое ригпа - его ни с чем не спутаешь и если сомневаешься итд - то значт, не оно.
> Есть ли вообще тогда толк от практик, которые Ринпоче передал - в смысле есть ли толк их делать старательно - если все равно в нужное состояние не входишь, и без Учителя не войдешь же, хоть 10 лет долбись....?
> Или все же - надо делать туны?
> Или просто - надо как-то попадать на следующие ритриты, там уже пытаться все же осознать присутствие - и вот тогда - потом - уже будет смысл - а  сейчас пока - ну что ли нендро делать...
> Или я запутала все как обычно?)


Ригпа и правда трудно с чем-то иным перепутать . Если вы переживаете Риг-па , вы очень близки к прямому постижению пустоты , т.е. к становлению Арья-существом . Это характеризуется , помимо прочего , таким сравнительно небольшим достижением как ясновидение . С ясновидением вы можете видеть с закрытыми глазами на много километров вокруг каждую подробность , каждый камень , каждую каплю воды и конечно действия многих тысяч людей во всех деталях одновременно . Также обретаются и более серьёзные достижения . Так что вы правы " это самое ригпа - его ни с чем не спутаешь " .

----------


## Sadhak

Какая чушь.

----------

Эделизи (07.07.2013)

----------


## Yur

> Какая чушь.


Похвала всегда приятна .

 Уточните пожалуйста , Дзогчен больше или меньше того что я описал ?

----------


## Sadhak

Это вообще "не про то". Квалификация не та, чтобы я тут что-то всерьез про дзогчен втирал  :Smilie: , у учителя своего лучше уточните.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

*Дорогой Yur*

В разделе Дзогчен не приветствуется самодеятельное философствование. Поскольку вы пишите неграмотные вещи, очевидно вы сами практически не причастны ни к ригпа, ни к постижению пустоты, ни, как следует из вашей логики, к ясновидению. Поэтому убедительно предлагаю ваши излияния сопровождать фразой типа "мне кажется...".
Благодарю за понимание

----------


## PampKin Head

> Честно говоря, у Вас некоторая каша.
> 1.У архата, бодхисаттвы в Парамитаяне и видьядхары - разные пути, хотя и можно провести параллели.
> 2. Архат, вставший на путь бодхисаттвы, начинает с самого начала. Печально, но так уж все устроено.
> 3. Переживание, получаемое при прямом ознакомлении - *идентично* переживанию Первого Бхуми Бодхисаттв. Но не означает его *достижения* как такового.
> Это, типа, не перелезть забор, а подпрыгнуть и выглянуть, что за ним.


По пункту два не согласен: панна парами (Праджня парамиту) соответсвующего уровня, да и все остальные на склад обратно не сдашь, а они имеют место и на Пути Хинаяны.

По пункту три... Достижение первого Бхуми тоже не означает устойчивости в переживании изначального состояния.

----------

